# LW Patrik Laine - Tappara, FEL (2016 Draft)



## jaa

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=221667

Patrik Laine is 1998 born, very promising forward from Tampere, Finland. 

He has a big frame, 6'3" with 200lbs (in 15 years of age), and good offensive abilities.

PPG phase at u18 league in season 2012-2013 (4 years underaged) *27gp: 17g 26p	* 
He plays in Tappara's u20 and u18 teams this season, and has produced well offensively. I'm not quite sure of his actual stats of 2013-2014, but he has played multi-point games in u20 and u18 levels both.

On international level, he has been the star of Finnish u16 and u17 teams. (4+1 in one game on u16, hat trick in one game on u17 for example).

Other than that, I know nothing about the guy. Could Tappara fans or other fellows with better knowledge tell us more? I've heard rumors about him being "Joel Armia" -type of player with varying attitude for playing. For example, some times he creates flashy plays and wins the games by himself, other times he just surfs around the ice wanting to do nothing?

Along with Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi, this guy seems like first round caliber player in 1998's draft, is that so?


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

So far, Laine's Jr A stats are:
22gp 10g 5a 15 points 0.68 points per game. 

He has also played some Jr B games,scoring at a much higher rate. From a numbers point of view, there aren't too many comparisons. I can only think of two players who played a similar number of games in Junior A at the same age: Aleksander Barkov and Jonatan Tanus. Both scored at a rate identical to Laine during the 2010-11 season. We know what happened with Barkov. Tanus was passed over in the last draft and is currently much less than a point-per-game in the OHL. Also, your thread title might be somewhat misleading, as Laine is nowhere near ready to play in the Liiga.


----------



## jaa

Someone fixed the thread title, thanks for that.

But how potential is Laine compared to PuljujÃ¤rvi for example? Both are 1998 born, big forwards with obvious offensive skills against much older competition.


----------



## Loffer

Jesus. With that frame you cannot say anything for sure. Maybe he is just mature beyond his years; and obviously he is. His development may hit a plateau or slow down compared to his peers in upcoming years. These big kids - you cannot say anything about them except that they are good as of now for their age group; on the other hand, if you are small and skillful, you will be doubted even more. So, who the hell knows about these 15 yo kids? When they grow, if they grow, if they develop, when they develop, if they grow and lose their game or whatever... It's a crapshoot to predict anything unless you are some friggin' Barkov.


----------



## Eyelanders

I saw him playing last season and thought he could become a really nice player in the future. Big, has good hands, and a heavy shot. Decent skater, too. He was one of the best players for Tappara U18 team. I thought he could work on his defensive commitment a little bit. But it was just a few games that I saw him playing.

Not sure whether he's a first round talent at this point, but certainly a talented player.


----------



## FinProspects

All i know that this kid has tons of skill and knows how to score goals. Obviously he has huge size advantage at this point, but its not all because of the size. Laine has some big holes in his game but the potential is there. 

Hard to tell, but the most important thing is that we have names like Laine, Saarela or PuljujÃ¤rvi who most definately have the potential to be very, very good. Even if one of them pans out in Nhl, ill be excited.


----------



## FinProspects

28games 16+7 in A-juniors. Very similar pace compared to Barkov and Saarela. Also Laine is tearing up in u-17 tournament in Canada (rubbish teams,but anyway), 5+2 in 3 games. This kid knows how to score goals. Overtaking PuljujÃ¤rvi as the top prospect....?


----------



## Syan Ruter

FinProspects said:


> 28games 16+7 in A-juniors. Very similar pace compared to Barkov and Saarela. Also Laine is tearing up in u-17 tournament in Canada (rubbish teams,but anyway), 5+2 in 3 games. This kid knows how to score goals.* Overtaking PuljujÃ¤rvi as the top prospect....?*




I'm a big preacher for PuljujÃ¤rvi, but so far, they're both almost equal in everything. My god that year's draft will be amazing (fingers ****ing crossed!!!)


----------



## tony d

Reads like a very good player, going to be interesting to see how he develops in the yrs. leading up to his draft.


----------



## zjh

Will see him today, has been dominating at the Macs in Calgary. Will let you know how he looks.


----------



## Loffer

zjh said:


> Will see him today, has been dominating at the Macs in Calgary. Will let you know how he looks.




????


----------



## JJTT

Loffer said:


> ????




He is playing in tournament called U17 Mac's Tournament in Calgary with team Finland.


----------



## Gaps

FinProspects said:


> 28games 16+7 in A-juniors. Very similar pace compared to Barkov and Saarela. Also Laine is tearing up in u-17 tournament in Canada (rubbish teams,but anyway), 5+2 in 3 games. This kid knows how to score goals. Overtaking PuljujÃ¤rvi as the top prospect....?




Laine looks a lot like Armia in the video highlights I've seen. I don't understand what the hell this team's doing in that tournament though, they belong in the U17 World Hockey Challenge. They let Germany take part in that tournament but not Finland? Utter BS.


----------



## thomast

Huge frame, physical, heavy shot with quick release, great hands. Awesome goalscorer and very dangerous player in every shift. His potential is very very high. I like him more than PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## Petri1981

zjh said:


> Will see him today, has been dominating at the Macs in Calgary. Will let you know how he looks.




Could you provide some information about PuljujÃ¤rvi also? Both 15 year olds considered as the top prospects of Finland for the 2016 draft class.


----------



## Suurikelmi

Gaps said:


> Laine looks a lot like Armia in the video highlights I've seen. I don't understand what the hell this team's doing in that tournament though, they belong in the U17 World Hockey Challenge. They let Germany take part in that tournament but not Finland? Utter BS.




Yeah, what the heck is going on with that? Finland was originally supposed to be in that but joined Mac's because that changed: 
"That all changed when Kaskinen found out that Finland wouldn’t be competing at the World Under-17 Hockey Challenge in Cape Breton, N.S. from Dec. 29 to Jan. 4.

“In the summer, we were still in and then we had information that we are out and we were like, ‘What the beeeeep’,” said Kaskinen, who chose his words carefully instead of cursing."
http://www.calgaryherald.com/sports...h+squad+looking+like+teams/9323618/story.html
(Some words about Laine in the article too)

Did Germany buy Finland's spot or what?


----------



## Tormentor

Laine is obviously the star, but Olli Juolevi has quietly gathered the same amount of points as a defenseman. Both have 7 points after 3 games.


----------



## Gaps

Suurikelmi said:


> Yeah, what the heck is going on with that? Finland was originally supposed to be in that but joined Mac's because that changed:
> "That all changed when Kaskinen found out that Finland wouldnâ€™t be competing at the World Under-17 Hockey Challenge in Cape Breton, N.S. from Dec. 29 to Jan. 4.
> 
> â€œIn the summer, we were still in and then we had information that we are out and we were like, â€˜What the beeeeepâ€™,â€ said Kaskinen, who chose his words carefully instead of cursing."
> http://www.calgaryherald.com/sports...h+squad+looking+like+teams/9323618/story.html
> (Some words about Laine in the article too)
> 
> Did Germany buy Finland's spot or what?




The Swiss weren't allowed in the tournament either, so now they're both beating up inferior opponents in this tournament. It may have been better to simply play a series of games against the Swiss since they were seemingly the only worthy opponent currently available. The Czechs, Russians, Swedes and Americans are all in the proper tournament. 

Laine and co. make these opponents look like midgets, but for the sake of his and the entire team's development they should play tougher opponents. You don't learn much from games like these.


----------



## Eye of Ra

nice to see that finland countines to produce prospects.


----------



## Hagged

TheFatOne said:


> nice to see that finland countines to produce prospects.




Well it's only the 2016 that is starting to seem like a good year for Finland. 2014 and 2015 might be kind of average in Finnish standards.


----------



## Suurikelmi

Gaps said:


> Laine and co. make these opponents look like midgets, but for the sake of his and the entire team's development they should play tougher opponents. You don't learn much from games like these.




I'm guessing it will be quite the opposite but equally useless experience for Team Germany at the World Hockey Challenge.

e. Germany lost their first game 1-8 against Team Ontario.


----------



## Daneurism

Gaps said:


> The Swiss weren't allowed in the tournament either, so now they're both beating up inferior opponents in this tournament. It may have been better to simply play a series of games against the Swiss since they were seemingly the only worthy opponent currently available. The Czechs, Russians, Swedes and Americans are all in the proper tournament.
> 
> Laine and co. make these opponents look like midgets, but for the sake of his and the entire team's development they should play tougher opponents. You don't learn much from games like these.




Finland is for sure waaaaaay too good for this tournament. It's a joke that they aren't playing in the Under 17s.

On the other hand, I think there's a couple teams in this tournament that can hang with the Swiss. Namely, Notre Dame.


----------



## Daneurism

Hagged said:


> Well it's only the 2016 that is starting to seem like a good year for Finland. 2014 and 2015 might be kind of average in Finnish standards.




2015 had Saarela, Nattinen, and Rantanen. That's a decent draft right there.


----------



## fr9dd9

Daneurism said:


> 2015 had Saarela, Nattinen, and Rantanen. That's a decent draft right there.




Sebastian Aho might turn out a Great prospect for that year to

Off topic: how is PuljujÃ¤rvi doing in that tournament in calgary?


----------



## zjh

Daneurism said:


> Finland is for sure waaaaaay too good for this tournament. It's a joke that they aren't playing in the Under 17s.
> 
> On the other hand, I think there's a couple teams in this tournament that can hang with the Swiss. Namely, Notre Dame.




The Swiss weren't that great today. We're tied with Leduc 4-4. Won 5-4 (Leduc pulled goalie because they needed to win). But they will be solid. Hope its not a Switzerland-Finland final, that would be boring.

Link to Finnish stats: http://macstournament.ab.ca/team.aspx?lgid=0&did=3686&tid=38308&sid=2227&p=stats


----------



## Daneurism

zjh said:


> The Swiss weren't that great today. We're tied with Leduc 4-4. Won 5-4 (Leduc pulled goalie because they needed to win). But they will be solid. Hope its not a Switzerland-Finland final, that would be boring.
> 
> Link to Finnish stats: http://macstournament.ab.ca/team.aspx?lgid=0&did=3686&tid=38308&sid=2227&p=stats




You watched Red Deer game, right? What did you think of Steenbergen?


----------



## zjh

fr9dd9 said:


> Sebastian Aho might turn out a Great prospect for that year to
> 
> Off topic: how is PuljujÃ¤rvi doing in that tournament in calgary?




Puljujarvi was fabulous tonight. Excellent skater, incredibly quick and strong. Dazzling hands. A little bit of a selfish attitude, but has an insane skill set and is a major prospect. 

Laine did not play. I was told he was suspended for abuse of an official (not making this up). Just was I heard, didnt hear the length of his suspension (if true). 

The whole Finnish team was/is way too good for this tourney.


----------



## zjh

Daneurism said:


> You watched Red Deer game, right? What did you think of Steenbergen?




He didn't impress me. Seemed to just float around, was not using his feet to make plays. very good thinker of the game and has quick hands and a nice shot.


----------



## FinProspects

zjh said:


> Laine did not play. I was told he was suspended for abuse of an official (not making this up). Just was I heard, didnt hear the length of his suspension (if true).




Yeah, Laine got a misconduct in the 3rd game, dont know the reason, but could be that. He certainly has some personality and to be honest, I like that. Laine was also one of the players that got ejected from Pohjola-Camp last year. Interesting player for sure.


----------



## Gaps

FinProspects said:


> Yeah, Laine got a misconduct in the 3rd game, dont know the reason, but could be that. He certainly has some personality and to be honest, I like that. Laine was also one of the players that got ejected from Pohjola-Camp last year. Interesting player for sure.




The tournament's Twitter account says he got a misconduct in the previous game for reaching over and slashing an opponent from the bench. 

https://twitter.com/macstournament/status/417538443854364673

As for Pohjola, IIRC, he was not on the list of players sent home from the camp because of the snus, but he was indeed thrown out for some reason.


----------



## FinProspects

Gaps said:


> The tournament's Twitter account says he got a misconduct in the previous game for reaching over and slashing an opponent from the bench.
> 
> https://twitter.com/macstournament/status/417538443854364673
> 
> As for Pohjola, IIRC, he was not on the list of players sent home from the camp because of the snus, but he was indeed thrown out for some reason.




Ok, I like him even more now


----------



## zjh

FinProspects said:


> Ok, I like him even more now




Yeah he reached over and slashed an opponent. A parent from another team told me he push a ref or something. Sorry about the confusion. Either way Finland still dominated Calgary yesterday.


----------



## fr9dd9

*projekt*

When do you guys projekt Patrik Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi will make their first apperence in the jr 20 squad?


----------



## Johno

fr9dd9 said:


> When do you guys projekt Patrik Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi will make their first apperence in the jr 20 squad?




In the home tourney at the earliest (2016). The latest, unless something happens to their development, both will start in the 2017 tourney.


----------



## Stoat

fr9dd9 said:


> When do you guys projekt Patrik Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi will make their first apperence in the jr 20 squad?




I believe next year. As they are already dominating Finnish juniors and next year we don't have that good of a batch in U20.

- Stoat


----------



## Petri1981

fr9dd9 said:


> When do you guys projekt Patrik Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi will make their first apperence in the jr 20 squad?




2016 most likely. If they make it to the 2015 WJC roster they have to be quite expectional players, like Barkov.


----------



## GrumpyKelly

Are these guys expected to play in FEL next year? Like Barkov did when he was 16.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Petri1981 said:


> 2016 most likely. If they make it to the 2015 WJC roster they have to be quite expectional players, like Barkov.




And like Granlund for example. They are really supposed to be exceptional prospects, the most promising ones from their age-groups internationally. Granlund, MÃ¤Ã¤ttÃ¤, Barkov at least represented Finland in u20's as 3 years ''underaged'' players so it is possible to see them next year.


----------



## JJTT

Kellyr said:


> Are these guys expected to play in FEL next year? Like Barkov did when he was 16.




No. 

Similar development path to Armia,TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and Granlund is more likely. (First season as 17 year old)

Wouldn't be surprised if they got a few games in second part of the season though like Lehkonen did. (as 16 year old)


----------



## Jussi

Gaps said:


> The tournament's Twitter account says he got a misconduct in the previous game for reaching over and slashing an opponent from the bench.
> 
> https://twitter.com/macstournament/status/417538443854364673
> 
> As for Pohjola, IIRC, he was not on the list of players sent home from the camp because of the snus, but he was indeed thrown out for some reason.




I read at Jatkoaika that some coach or veteran player had talks with Laine during the summer and it seems to have gotten his head straight and he's behaving more like a professional these days.


----------



## Stoat

JJTT said:


> No.
> 
> Similar development path to Armia,TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and Granlund is more likely. (First season as 17 year old)
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they got a few games in second part of the season though like Lehkonen did. (as 16 year old)




Offtopic, but Granlund played his first FEL match at 16.

And I feel that Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi are physically way better than Granlund at his age. I'm actually pretty sure that both of these players play atleast one match in FEL next season.

- Stoat


----------



## JJTT

Stoat said:


> Offtopic, but Granlund played his first FEL match at 16.




I meant Mikael, who play his first FEL match on his 17th birthday with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t in 2009.

As for Laine, Tappara has 10(8) forwards(Jormakka and Palola may leave in summer) under contract for next year and only have few guys in juniors ahead of Laine.(Rauhala and Pelamo maybe) So him getting ice time with Tappara sometime next season is likely.

PuljujÃ¤rvi has much more work to do as he's not even close to a first junior player to be called up by KÃ¤rpÃ¤t next year.


----------



## Stoat

JJTT said:


> I meant Mikael, who play his first FEL match on his 17th birthday with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t in 2009.
> 
> As for Laine, Tappara has 10(8) forwards(Jormakka and Palola may leave in summer) under contract for next year and only have few guys in juniors ahead of Laine.(Rauhala and Pelamo maybe) So him getting ice time with Tappara sometime next season is likely.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi has much more work to do as he's not even close to a first junior player to be called up by KÃ¤rpÃ¤t next year.




I'm becoming old. I thought Mikael played already when he was 16. I checked it and admit that I was wrong.

About PuljujÃ¤rvi breaking into KÃ¤rpÃ¤t roster would of course be a stretch, but he's among the best of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U20. Maybe not as ready as Sami Anttila, but I feel that he's as good as Sebastian Aho (or even better).

- Stoat


----------



## FinProspects

A hat trick today against tps in 6-1 win.


----------



## zjh

Anyone know about Julius Nattinen? He was a 97 born forward on the U17 team. Size, skill, smarts. Really think he is a prospect for next year's NHL Draft. 

Also Olli Juolevi (98) won Macs Tournament Top Defenseman. He is a good puck mover, strong skater, and quick thinker.


----------



## JJTT

Another goal tonight, 24 goals and 10 assists in 39 games now


----------



## Keke

JJTT said:


> Another goal tonight, 24 goals and 10 assists in 39 games now




That is insane 

Really can't wait for next season's U17 WHC:

MÃ¤kinen - RÃ¤sÃ¤nen - Laine
Kuokkanen - Somppi - PuljujÃ¤rvi
(Don't know about any other forwards. Too many options.)

Vaakanainen - Juolevi
Reunanen - VÃ¤limÃ¤ki
Felixson - NiemelÃ¤inen


----------



## Jussi

MiGician said:


> That is insane
> 
> Really can't wait for next season's U17 WHC:
> 
> MÃ¤kinen - RÃ¤sÃ¤nen - Laine
> Kuokkanen - Somppi - PuljujÃ¤rvi
> (Don't know about any other forwards. Too many options.)
> 
> Vaakanainen - Juolevi
> Reunanen - VÃ¤limÃ¤ki
> Felixson - NiemelÃ¤inen




No way those guys are there. They'll be either with the U-18 team or some even at the WJC.


----------



## JJTT

3+1 for Laine vs USA in U17 5 nation's


----------



## Tormentor

JJTT said:


> 3+1 for Laine vs USA in U17 5 nation's




3+0, contrary to stats Finland's 2nd goal was assisted by Juolevi and NÃ¤ttinen.


----------



## JJTT

Tormentor said:


> 3+0, contrary to stats Finland's 2nd goal was assisted by Juolevi and NÃ¤ttinen.




Oh yeah, didn't remember that.

I don't really know what to think of him. 3 great goals with unbelievable shots but he just tried way too much to be fancy. Tried to do some crazy between the legs deke on breakaway and some ridicilous toe drags around the d-man. Don't know how that will work vs better opponents.


----------



## BusQuets

If Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi continue this path can they challenge for 1st overall?


----------



## Mrpm

Who is better? Laine or Pulju?


----------



## jaa

Mrpm said:


> Who is better? Laine or Pulju?




Really hard to say for now. Both are really, really promising players obviously. PuljujÃ¤rvi has been the best of his age group for couple of years now and Finnish media seem to "like" him more. I haven't seen either of them live, because junior games are rarely shown in Finland. But what I've heard and seen so far, both are pretty similar players. Big frame, really good shot, skill and vision are attributes that both of these kids have.

2016 should be the best draft Finland has ever seen, in terms of first rounders. Idk if it's too early to say, but I think both Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi will be first rounders and some of our 1998-born d-men will also be noted in the top30. Can't wait for 2018 and 2022 olympics, following years will show the true potential of our many quality prospects.


----------



## FinProspects

Three goals, all wristers to top shelf. Few nice checks, one breakaway where he tried to shoot between his legs (was really close) and couple of other nice plays with the puck. His skating looked OK for a player of his size. A bit lazy forechecker and floats in the neutral zone. I think his skill compensates many of the weaknesses. Very fluid and talented stickhandler, obviously has a pretty special shot for a Finnish prospect and passes the puck well. Kinda reminds me of Corey Perry.


----------



## Keke

Oh boy Patrik and your nasty wrister


----------



## FinProspects

MiGician said:


> Oh boy Patrik and your nasty wrister




Just filthy..


----------



## JJTT

Another hat trick


----------



## Keke

Wonder why NÃ¤ttinen didn't get a change to play in U18


----------



## FinProspects

Laine now has 6+1 after two games, NÃ¤ttinen 1+6, Palmu 1+3. Two wristers and one slap shot from blueline today for Laine.

EDIt: I think this was LaineÂ´s 4th hat trick in the national team this year. 3 for U17 (Russian, Switzerland and now Czechs) and 1 for U16 (Germany). Insane.


----------



## thomast

FinProspects said:


> Laine now has 6+1 after two games, NÃ¤ttinen 1+6, Palmu 1+3. Two wristers and one slap shot from blueline today for Laine.
> 
> EDIt: I think this was LaineÂ´s 4th hat trick in the national team this year. 3 for U17 (Russian, Switzerland and now Czechs) and 1 for U16 (Germany). Insane.




Against USA too so make it 5.

Redline report tweeted that he is early candidate for #1 overall for 2016 draft. Being already 6'3 and 201 lbs with really dynamic skillls and elite shot. Too early to tell and my knowledge about 2016 prospects isn't good enough to buy that tweet. But sounds promising.


----------



## fr9dd9

Is it out of the question to predict that he will get some games in LIIGA as soon as he turns 16?


----------



## Keke

Jussi said:


> No way those guys are there. They'll be either with the U-18 team or some even at the WJC.




There is a possibility that the other (PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine) might play in the WJC so of course they play there BUT if they don't make it I really hope they play in WHC U17 because it's a bigger and more important tournament than one random U18 tournament.

I am actually thinking that after the summer training with Ville Nieminen (hope he becomes an assistant coach) Laine will play in 2015 WJC.


----------



## Jussi

Laine himself confirms he's 192 cm tall: http://ask.fm/PatrikLaine


----------



## Jussi

MiGician said:


> There is a possibility that the other (PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine) might play in the WJC so of course they play there BUT if they don't make it I really hope they play in WHC U17 *because it's a bigger and more important tournament than one random U18 tournament.*
> 
> I am actually thinking that after the summer training with Ville Nieminen (hope he becomes an assistant coach) Laine will play in 2015 WJC.




It's not. It's better for their development to play against older players.


----------



## Esko6

fr9dd9 said:


> Is it out of the question to predict that he will get some games in LIIGA as soon as he turns 16?




I doubt it. Barkov probably was not as offensively talented as Laine is, but his overall game was much better.


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Is it out of the question to predict that he will get some games in LIIGA as soon as he turns 16?




This season? No way. 

Maybe next season if he trains with the pro team the whole summer and improves his all around game and skating a bit.


----------



## thomast

His favourite team is washington. He plays alot like Ovechkin so it's not hard to guess his favourite player.


----------



## FinProspects

Goals from USA game can be seen below:
http://www.leijonat.fi/maajoukkueet/u17/201314/item/9496-u17-suomen-maalit-usa-ottelusta.html


----------



## JJTT

Another game, another goal. 

Crappy powerplay goal vs Russia in the first period to put Finland up 1-0

2 more assists in the first period, Finland is leading 3-0 already


----------



## fr9dd9

*THis KID*

Whats wrong with this kid?! 13 minutes in to the first period against russia and allready 3 points... its just so freekin amazing! pure offensive tallent!


----------



## FinProspects

JJTT said:


> Another game, another goal.
> 
> Crappy powerplay goal vs Russia in the first period to put Finland up 1-0
> 
> 2 more assists in the first period, Finland is leading 3-0 already




He didnt even touch the puck on the second goal and had a third assist in the 3-0 goal. I dont even know how is it possible to mess up the stats this bad.

Laine has 7+0 at the moment. Not 7+3.


----------



## fr9dd9

FinProspects said:


> He didnt even touch the puck on the second goal and had a third assist in the 3-0 goal. I dont even know how is it possible to mess up the stats this bad.
> 
> Laine has 7+0 at the moment. Not 7+3.




oh okey, kinda messy huh? love the fact that he have dunne 7 goals.. feels like I dont even want him to do assists


----------



## BULKinen

Patrik? More like Hatrik Laine. Get it?


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Just undressed the swedish D for a highlight goal


----------



## fr9dd9

Hockeyfrilla said:


> Just undressed the swedish D for a highlight goal




What happened? Finland is getting their ass kicked btw..


----------



## JJTT

2 points in his last regular season game.

Season totals in Finnish U20 league: 42games *27* goals 11 assists = 38 points as *15* year old.


----------



## kelsier

So basicly we had to wait for 2 decades to get a winger that somewhat can resemble SelÃ¤nne in production. Of course this is still optimistic speculation but signs obviously are there. Not really given up on Armia either, but it seems that Laine & PuljujÃ¤rvi will both end up being closer to stardom. Kinda having that itch, that says Finland will have 2 players in the top5 crow of 2016 draft year.


----------



## FinProspects

JJTT said:


> 2 points in his last regular season game.
> 
> Season totals in Finnish U20 league: 42games *27* goals 11 assists = 38 points as *15* year old.




Im fairly sure that this is the most points any 15year old has scored in a juniors. Im 99.9% sure that 27 goals is the most goals by a 15 year old in a juniors.

Lets just hope that he trains hard and stays healthy.


----------



## JJTT

FinProspects said:


> Im fairly sure that this is the most points any 15year old has scored in a juniors. Im 99.9% sure that 27 goals is the most goals by a 15 year old in a juniors.
> 
> Lets just hope that he trains hard and stays healthy.




It's second most ever by under 18 year old. Lehkonen scored 28 in 2012 as 16 year old. Stats

Only almighty Aki Berg has more points as 15 year old.


----------



## agent082

JJTT said:


> 2 points in his last regular season game.
> 
> Season totals in Finnish U20 league: 42games *27* goals 11 assists = 38 points as *15* year old.




So he can't pass. What a bust.


----------



## FinProspects

Laine with a torn ACL, out 6 months. Just a terrible timing, given that he would have really needed a good summer training, especially to get more speed. But it is what it is...


----------



## FinPanda

I heard this in finnish Jatkoaika forum:

Patrik Laine:
Finland U16 - 2gp 5+1=6, +6, 0 PIM
Finland U17 - 7gp 12+5=17, +1, 4 PIM
Finland U17 (NA tournament) - 7gp 5+2=7, +10, 22 PIM

This year U17 top 3 player and he has played 8 games less than others. (NÃ¤ttinen 15gp 7+19=26 and Palmu 15gp 11+13=24)

Other finnish players
Mikael Granlund (U17: 11gp 3+8=11, U16: 7gp 4+7=11)
Teemu Pulkkinen (U17: 11gp 8+6=14, U16: 7gp 6+11=17)
Sasha Barkov (U17: 3gp 4+0=4, U16: 13gp 4+6=10)
Joonas Donskoi (U17: 5gp 2+0=2gp U16: 11gp 8+4=12)
Artturi Lehkonen (U17: 5gp 2+1=3, U16: 10. 10+6=16)
Miikka SalomÃ¤ki (U17: -, U16: 16gp 10+7=17)
Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen (U17: -, U16: 13gp 7+10=17)
Markus Granlund (U17: -, U16: 6gp 2+5=7)
Joel Armia (U17: -, U16: 10gp 1+2=3)

(no World Hockey Challenge games)

--

Sounds amazing.


----------



## FinPanda

JJTT said:


> 2 points in his last regular season game.
> 
> Season totals in Finnish U20 league: 42games *27* goals 11 assists = 38 points as *15* year old.



40gp 26+11=37 is his total in eliteprospects.com.


----------



## JJTT

Dwio said:


> 40gp 26+11=37 is his total in eliteprospects.com.




Yep, it was changed. Hopefully he recovers well from that ACL injury.


----------



## kelsier

By this rate looks to be the best winger coming from Finland since SelÃ¤nne. At the moment looks like Barkov caliber with higher offensive upside (while obviously lower defensive awareness). Of couse still very early but Finns have every reason to be excited about this particular case. Redline has/had him an early favourite for #1 draft in 2016. Should be delight to watch him develope these next few years.


----------



## Syan Ruter

kelsier said:


> By this rate looks to be the best winger coming from Finland since SelÃ¤nne. At the moment looks like Barkov caliber with higher offensive upside (while obviously lower defensive awareness). Of couse still very early but Finns have every reason to be excited about this particular case. Redline has/had him an early favourite for #1 draft in 2016. Should be delight to watch him develope these next few years.




Together with PuljujÃ¤rvi, whom is regarded as another top-5 pick, this draft could be the draft Finns have been waiting for!


----------



## FinProspects

Tappara and Laine have agreed on a 3 year contract. Good stuff.


----------



## JJTT

FinProspects said:


> Tappara and Laine have agreed on a 3 year contract. Good stuff.




Really hope this mean that he gets some games next year.


----------



## Suurikelmi

Any news on how he's recovering from his injury?


----------



## JJTT

http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattel...-laine-matkalla-kirkkaimmalle-huipulle/159389

Looks like his knee surgery went better than expected and he could be ready for start of the season.

Stated making Tappara's Liiga team and WJC team as his goals.


----------



## FinProspects

JJTT said:


> http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattel...-laine-matkalla-kirkkaimmalle-huipulle/159389
> 
> Looks like his knee surgery went better than expected and he could be ready for start of the season.
> 
> Stated making Tappara's Liiga team and WJC team as his goals.




Kid knows his own potential. Not in an arrogant way by no means. WJC is a good goal. Finland doesnt have that good wingers that Laine or even PuljujÃ¤rvi couldnt beat. Interesting stuff.


----------



## kelsier

Just about the kind of news you want to hear. After reading the article couldn't help but to think of Tormentor's Ovechkin comparison. Maybe the kid has adapted something of his idol. Lets just hope and pray he won't be given the kind of leverage in the future to turn into that offense only type of a forward.

Other thing I thought of was if Tappara's management had already been in talks with him about playing in the men's league. Have an impression they're going to give him a good chance for a showcase at the least.


----------



## Noma

The Laine interview is now published also in English: http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattel...ect-patrik-laine-on-his-way-to-the-nhl/159393


----------



## Mahonkinen

"My defensive game and playing without the puck need a lot of work. I shouldn't just stand there watching but be more active without the puck."

Glad to hear 16y old who has that kind of offensive potential stating things like that.


----------



## HabsTPS

Mahonkinen said:


> "My defensive game and playing without the puck need a lot of work. I shouldn't just stand there watching but be more active without the puck."
> 
> Glad to hear 16y old who has that kind of offensive potential stating things like that.




With Ovechkin as his idol it's only good to hear that


----------



## Jussi

Is it just me or does he look like Stephen Baldwin in that picture?


----------



## fr9dd9

Jussi said:


> Is it just me or does he look like Stephen Baldwin in that picture?




Haha I didnt knew who he was by name but when I saw the picture of laine I could tell emidiatly who you mean and yeah pretty ****ing close xD

Btw why isnt there any highlights of laine on youtube? Besides from that one with otto makinen?


----------



## kelsier

fr9dd9 said:


> Haha I didnt knew who he was by name but when I saw the picture of laine I could tell emidiatly who you mean and yeah pretty ****ing close xD
> 
> *Btw why isnt there any highlights of laine on youtube?* Besides from that one with otto makinen?




Of course not. The canadians could go crazy for having non-american europrospect on top of the chart list, and it would be non-heard of for teams starting to tank for someone born in Finland! No worry you'll get your highlights next year no doubts.


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Haha I didnt knew who he was by name but when I saw the picture of laine I could tell emidiatly who you mean and yeah pretty ****ing close xD
> 
> Btw why isnt there any highlights of laine on youtube? Besides from that one with otto makinen?




Yes there is quite a few.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw

Just watch the U17 highlights, Laine is #27


----------



## JJTT

http://www.leijonat.fi/uutiset/tuor...-tassa-ivan-hlinka-memorial-cup-miehisto.html

**** yeah


----------



## teddy83

I don't remember if i asked this question already but is there a chance Laine will be playing in FEL this year or will he be in juniors? And any chance he will make it to U-20 tournament, our U-20 forwards don't seem to be very good this year?


----------



## thomast

teddy83 said:


> I don't remember if i asked this question already but is there a chance Laine will be playing in FEL this year or will he be in juniors? And any chance he will make it to U-20 tournament, our U-20 forwards don't seem to be very good this year?




He has decent chances to crack into FEL team. If he does he'll probably make to the U20 team for WJC. I know that MarjamÃ¤ki has stated that PuljujÃ¤rvi will get his chance on KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. I don't see how Laine wouldn't get his chance to show his skills against men.

Excited to see Laine at ivan hlinka!


----------



## kelsier

I'd be damn thrilled to see the both of them! Does this tournament normally get streamed by the way?


----------



## thomast

kelsier said:


> I'd be damn thrilled to see the both of them! Does this tournament normally get streamed by the way?




No, but the USA games have been usually streamed. If you're lucky you can find the stream for the USA game.


----------



## JJTT

> Tapparan ykkÃ¶skentÃ¤n hyÃ¶kkÃ¤ys huomenna IlvestÃ¤ vastaan.
> P.Laine - J.Malinen - K.Kuusela





http://tappara.info/index.php/topic,5907.msg201693.html?PHPSESSID=jj0g8k1navpadgiqej3avma6g6#new


----------



## ZeroPT*

This guy sounds like he came straight out of sudbury. Finns always have badass names, I'm a bit disappointed. 

Anyway, what kind of player is he? Strengths and weaknesses?


----------



## FinPanda

I am really excited to see him play.


----------



## kelsier

Yeah already made some plans with gf but after that roster came out, farewell with'em. Noway ******* way to miss this, ha!


----------



## JJTT

ZeroPT said:


> This guy sounds like he came straight out of sudbury. Finns always have badass names, I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> Anyway, what kind of player is he? Strengths and weaknesses?




Young Ovechkin.


----------



## McGlassbangers

ZeroPT said:


> Anyway, what kind of player is he? Strengths and weaknesses?




+ Accurate and very hard wrister
+ Accurate and very hard one-timer
+ Very good playmaking abilities
+ Great skater
+ Huge size, has mean streak
+ Outstanding puckhandling skills

- Not good defensively

All in all, the best Finnish prospect of all time IMO.


----------



## thomast

glassbangers said:


> + Accurate and very hard wrister
> + Accurate and very hard one-timer
> + Very good playmaking abilities
> + Great skater
> + Huge size, has mean streak
> + Outstanding puckhandling skills
> 
> - Not good defensively
> 
> All in all, the best Finnish prospect of all time IMO.




He is actually decent defensively but he plays defense when he is in the right mood. He needs to mature up mentally to be more aware of his duties in the defensive zone. He plays basically like Ovechkin in good and bad way.

In this article he tells about his biggest flaw pretty well:

http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattel...ect-patrik-laine-on-his-way-to-the-nhl/159393

"- My defensive game and playing without the puck need a lot of work. I shouldn't just stand there watching but be more active without the puck."


----------



## kelsier

Countdown has begun for Laine's first appearance amongst the men.

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140806T1830&p0=1393&msg=Time+to+release+the+beast!

The kid's playing on the first line. Don't know if this is due marketing purposes or wether they have super high hopes about him at this point already. Could be both. Still wouldn't miss this for the world (just damn happy to get a quick nap after work before the game)!


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> Countdown has begun for Laine's first appearance amongst the men.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140806T1830&p0=1393&msg=Time+to+release+the+beast!
> 
> The kid's playing on the first line. Don't know if this is due marketing purposes or wether they have super high hopes about him at this point already. Could be both. Still wouldn't miss this for the world (just damn happy to get a quick nap after work before the game)!




Tappara's lineup

74 Antti Erkinjuntti - 44 Jan-Mikael JÃ¤rvinen - 9 Toni Kallela
71 Kristian Kuusela - 28 Jarkko Malinen - *29 Patrik Laine*
27 Elmeri Kaksonen - 22 Henri Tuominen - 19 Jere Karjalainen
81 Jukka Peltola - 80 Teddy Da Costa - 25 Henrik Haapala

6 Pekka Saravo - 39 David Kolomatis
18 Tuukka MÃ¤ntylÃ¤ - 38 Teemu Aalto
21 Pasi Puistola - 12 Markus KankaanperÃ¤
5 Jere Rouhiainen

4 Aaro Peltonen
(43 Brady Hjelle)


----------



## No1Joker

Whoah, is he really the greatest prospect Finland has ever seen?


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

glassbangers said:


> + Accurate and very hard wrister
> + Accurate and very hard one-timer
> + Very good playmaking abilities
> + Great skater
> *+ Huge size, has mean streak*
> + Outstanding puckhandling skills
> 
> - Not good defensively
> 
> All in all, the best Finnish prospect of all time IMO.




Quick! Put him on a diet of Raw meat and Broccoli. I want a Finnish Eric Lindros!


----------



## Horvath Broncos

No1Joker said:


> Whoah, is he really the greatest prospect Finland has ever seen?




as a 16-year old he just might be. He has been really damn impressive. 26 goals in u20 is quite accomplishment. There is still a lot to go wrong with this kid, but if he plays up to his potential... wow.


----------



## teddy83

Lets hope that his work ethic is as good as almost all finnish players.


----------



## JimboA

I'm really high on this guy even though I've never seen him play.


----------



## FinProspects

JimboA said:


> I'm really high on this guy even though *I've never seen him play*.




Then, please join us watching some goals from Laine last season:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5ogw3gdpqM&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
Hat-trick against USA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXvvTHMerf8&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
Hat-trick against Czech.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFhYzG1SDm4&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
Wrist shot against Russia.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4VKMhIhZiI&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
Another hat-trick against Czech.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPhDoyNe8a8&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
Hat-trick against Switzerland. Special focus to the 2nd goal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMGvP5-vpxk
Neat goal at 00:50 against TPS in A-juniors.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

What game is coming tonight? A friendly match? Possible to see this game or read the news?


----------



## JJTT

ElHefe said:


> What game is coming tonight? A friendly match? Possible to see this game or read the news?




Friendly between Ilves and Tappara.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/liiga?f=realtime

1-1 after first period.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

ZeroPT said:


> This guy sounds like he came straight out of sudbury. Finns always have badass names, I'm a bit disappointed



Well, you can always pronounce his name the Finnish way to sound more badass. It's not "lane", it's LIE-NEH


----------



## IceHockeyDude

JJTT said:


> Friendly between Ilves and Tappara.
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/liiga?f=realtime
> 
> 1-1 after first period.




Cheers!


----------



## Jussi

glassbangers said:


> + Accurate and very hard wrister
> + Accurate and very hard one-timer
> + Very good playmaking abilities
> *+ Great skater*
> + Huge size, has mean streak
> + Outstanding puckhandling skills
> 
> - Not good defensively
> 
> All in all, the best Finnish prospect of all time IMO.




From what I've read and seen is his skating a is bit clumsy and needs work. PuljujÃ¤rvi seems to have an edge on him in that department.


----------



## JimboA

FinProspects said:


> Then, please join us watching some goals from Laine last season:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5ogw3gdpqM&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
> Hat-trick against USA.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXvvTHMerf8&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
> Hat-trick against Czech.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFhYzG1SDm4&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
> Wrist shot against Russia.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4VKMhIhZiI&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
> Another hat-trick against Czech.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPhDoyNe8a8&list=UUiNf-TM-R_Bdtth21F7gcOw
> Hat-trick against Switzerland. Special focus to the 2nd goal.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMGvP5-vpxk
> Neat goal at 00:50 against TPS in A-juniors.




Thank you very much!


----------



## Klown

So how did he look in tonights game?


----------



## JJTT

Swedelicious said:


> So how did he look in tonights game?




Didn't see the game but read on Finnish sites that his skating looked bad and he didn't do anything offensively. Well it was kinda expected since it was his first game since the knee injury and he is still recovering.


----------



## kelsier

Watched the game today. Laine was a bit shy when it came to shooting. He had one 2 on 1 on the first period and decided to pass instead but the other guy couldn't bury it (not a laser tape pass though either). 1st period wasn't really good but on the second he seemed to be more on it and be at the right places at the right time. He also partially contributed to the 3rd Ilves goal by missing a pass and causing a turnover. Don't think he had more than 1 shot towards the goal and didn't get more than a few minutes in the 3rd period.

Really liked the physicality. He delivered some good hits on the boards and didn't shy off at all. Seemed like a giant compared to most grown ups on the ice. You could tell he missed off season training because the skating wasn't as dynamic as it should have been. If the knee is fine he should get back on the trail before the season starts. 

Overall a decent first adult game from a 16 year old. When he gets accustomed to the climate and completely recovers we should see some of that magic his got in the pockets.


----------



## Erikfromfin

2+2 for Laine in last preparation game before Ivan Hlinka versus Blues A-Juniors team.


----------



## fr9dd9

Erikfromfin said:


> 2+2 for Laine in last preparation game before Ivan Hlinka versus Blues A-Juniors team.




How meny prep gamed has it been? How did he do in the other games? And was there any positive chemistry between puljujÃ¤rvi and aho? Thankfull for answer


----------



## Erikfromfin

fr9dd9 said:


> How meny prep gamed has it been? How did he do in the other games? And was there any positive chemistry between puljujÃ¤rvi and aho? Thankfull for answer




The camp was 8 days but all trio Laine/PuljujÃ¤rvi and Aho only joined for the camp before blues game. Dont know the lines from that game but according to coach they tried different setups and got lots of special teams training


----------



## fr9dd9

Erikfromfin said:


> The camp was 8 days but all trio Laine/PuljujÃ¤rvi and Aho only joined for the camp before blues game. Dont know the lines from that game but according to coach they tried different setups and got lots of special teams training




oh, okej. thanks ;D


----------



## fr9dd9

*Slow*

judging from the hlinka higlights he might be the slowest player on finnish team. with the injury and nearly the whole sommer with only limited training might cost him the spot in tappara A-team, what have he been doing? judging on the picture in that intervjue he dont look far from 100kg. get the feeling that he has not been so serious this summer, oh well.. he is just a kid


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> judging from the hlinka higlights he might be the slowest player on finnish team. with the injury and nearly the whole sommer with only limited training might cost him the spot in tappara A-team, what have he been doing? judging on the picture in that intervjue he dont look far from 100kg. get the feeling that he has not been so serious this summer, oh well.. he is just a kid




We just have to wait. He was expected back in November so kinda expected that he is not in game shape. If he's not any better by Christmas then it's time to worry.


----------



## Huokaus

"Little Lions' star player gone mad"
http://www.iltalehti.fi/jaakiekko/2014081418572415_jk.shtml

So apparently a Finnish player in the Ivan Hlinka tournament was outraged that the coach didn't put him on the ice for the last few minutes when Finland was trailing Czech Republic with one goal and the goalie was pulled. The player had given the finger to the coach and apparently said "he could kill the coach". The captains of the team wanted to send the player home immediately but management didn't respond in any way, and the player player in the next game against USA, to other players' amazement.

The player has apparently had similar problem in his own club team too, is "one of the most skilled and gifted players in his age group", and has a contract for FEL.

So, what I'm trying to say, is that all the clues lead to Laine. He was the first player I thought of when I saw this and all Jatkoaika (Finnish hockey board) posters that have commented on the subject have agreed.

Of course we can't be sure. But still, I hope Laine can find a way to mature a bit (he's still a kid though, so I guess some maturing is on the way anyway).


----------



## Esko6

Huokaus said:


> "Little Lions' star player gone mad"
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/jaakiekko/2014081418572415_jk.shtml




Laine has been left out of some junior teams before for no obvious reason. I am afraid he has an attitude problem, a while ago I thought he came off as very immature in interviews when compared to PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## JJTT

Hopefully this tournament and Tappara's pre-season game was a wake up call for him and he starts acting like a professional. Talent will only get him this far.


----------



## kelsier

Really childish behaviour. The good thing is there's a stone wall ahead of him in Tappara if he brings anything like that into men's locker room. Growing amongst men should and will instill some humility into any youngling. In juniors you are more likely to be free to act like a child. He should have excellent environment to mature up.


----------



## trick9

Are you even 100% sure that it's him?

That's pretty bad behaviour but keep in mind this is still just a kid that has dominated at every level he has played in. He will mature.


----------



## Periwinkle

There's no need to excuse to such behavior as most of his peers are able to behave. Being in a team full of grown up men will put him at the lowest end of the pecking order and hopefully teach humility.Good thing is that he is still young. I remember reading TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen having attitude issues in his teens and by all appearances seems like a well-behaving and respectful person now. There is time to learn.


----------



## Finnpin

"He is just a kid" don't count when you act that megastupid. Not sure was it him but the player should have kicked out already and should have some mental coaching to get the superstarpiss out of his head. Yes he will mature but when your attitude is like that, it will be hard and NHL scouts are already taking notes.


----------



## thomast

He is still a teenager but it was really disgusting what he did. I still hope he doesen't fully mature up. I hope he will develope similar personality as Zlatan or Balotelli. Tired of hearing cliches after cliches from players.


----------



## Maestro Ville Leino

No matter how good you are, you just can't behave like that. Hockey is a team sport after all. Furthermore, considering the Finnish national team's "identity" which is based on seamless team play, this kind of behavior is almost unprecedented. I mean, try to imagine Barkov or Mi. Granlund pulling stunts like that, not to mention any of the older players. If these behavioral problems are not taken care of, it can act as a poison against his own teams. And from a fan's standpoint, it's hard to respect him if he continues on that road.  

P.S. 
*Some lazy-ass defending on the Czech Republic's third goal.*


----------



## JJTT

Don't understand why Iltalehti made so big deal out of this in the first place. Now the whole internet/Finnish media is bashing the kid, not sure what good that does to anyone.


----------



## 44

ilfirin said:


> P.S.
> *Some lazy-ass defending on the Czech Republic's third goal.*



Finland's own Ovechkin


----------



## Maestro Ville Leino

JJTT said:


> Don't understand why Iltalehti made so big deal out of this in the first place. Now the whole internet/Finnish media is bashing the kid, not sure what good that does to anyone.




The reason why these rags do anything is to get more clicks and sales i.e. money. If Laine is as arrogant as he now seems, this could be a good experience for him, to see where that kind of behavior leads to.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Hard to imagine him going to WJC this year now.


----------



## Jussi

Erikfromfin said:


> Hard to imagine him going to WJC this year now.




Based on performances in this tournament and what I've seen from clips and read reports, PuljujÃ¤rvi would have had a better chance of making the U-20 team than Laine anyway. That skating alone would have "killed" him in the NA rinks.


----------



## Jussi

trick9 said:


> Are you even 100% sure that it's him?
> 
> That's pretty bad behaviour but keep in mind this is still just a kid that has dominated at every level he has played in. He will mature.




There's really no other player in the team that matches the description.


----------



## BusQuets

Erikfromfin said:


> Hard to imagine him going to WJC this year now.




I wanna see him try flipping at Hannu Jortikka. If he has the balls to do that he will become a star player no doubt.


----------



## Constable

Is there any other incriminating evidence that he did this? With what I saw with Ho-Sang, If your immature you end up dropping. Would be interesting to see if the fact that he's quite possibly the best finnish prospect ever (referring to a post earlier on the boards) would keep him in the top 3 despite supposed attitude issues.


----------



## JJTT

TopJet said:


> Is there any other incriminating evidence that he did this? With what I saw with Ho-Sang, If your immature you end up dropping. Would be interesting to see if the fact that he's quite possibly the best finnish prospect ever (referring to a post earlier on the boards) would keep him in the top 3 despite supposed attitude issues.




http://www.iltasanomat.fi/jaakiekko/art-1288725477770.html

Confirmed by the head coach it was Laine. He was sent home early and won't play in the last game vs Swiss.


----------



## Gaps

It was Laine and he has been sent home.

http://m.iltasanomat.fi/jaakiekko/art-1288725477770.html


----------



## JJTT

Lol people on Twitter and Iltasanomat's facebook page acting like he actually killed somebody.


----------



## teddy83

Too bad that Nieminen and Rautakorpi aren't with Tappara anymore, those two would propably could knock same sense into him.


----------



## Maestro Ville Leino

JJTT said:


> Lol people on Twitter and Iltasanomat's facebook page acting like he actually killed somebody.




They must be the same people who say "WE won" whenever their favorite team wins.


----------



## Jussi

ilfirin said:


> They must be the same people who say "WE won" whenever their favorite team wins.




Hey, complaining about that is MY gimmick!


----------



## Gaps

He is only 16 so there's no reason to overreact, but now is the time to make it absolutely clear to him that this kind of behavior will not be tolerated (as I'm under the impression this isn't the first time he has disciplinary issues). At this age there's still hope that he can be a better teammate. Many people are difficult as children and teenagers but still turn out great and I hope this turns out to be one of those cases.

Childish behavior and Ovechkin-like attitude when it comes to defense is a terrible combination for a Finnish player. He's talented, there's no doubt about that but this has to end here. He should no longer play in an environment where he gets off easily, where he's clearly superior to others and where his actions have no consequences. Therefore he should be banned from the NT for some time, preferably until his behavior improves (I'm sure Liitto is able to get reports on his quite easily). It's for his own good too.


----------



## Mogo

Kid needs some Summanen or Jortikka


----------



## Periwinkle

No one needs Summanen. There is being an authoritative leader and then there's being...um, Summanen I guess.

I think the most worrisome quote in the original story was 


> - HÃ¤n ei kunnioita joukkuetta, ei muita pelaajia - ei ketÃ¤Ã¤n, yksi sisÃ¤piirilÃ¤inen kertoo Iltalehdelle.




"He does not respect the team, other players - no one", as said by "an insider" (so take it for what it's worth). I mean I get feelings boiling over but some deep set lack of respect for others is another thing.

Hopefully this is a big wake up call.


----------



## agent082

If you want to be next Eric Lindros you have to act like Eric Lindros.


----------



## JJTT

agent082 said:


> If you want to be next Eric Lindros you have to act like Eric Lindros.




Yep. It's just good that he has realised what kinda potential he has. Who gives a crap what kinda person he is if he develops into a superstar.


----------



## kelsier

He's obviously very self aware how far he is in development compared to his peers. Seems he posseses a characted that is very uncommon for Finns. Actually it appears a completely opposite to a normal Finnish person who tends to be humble and introverted. This is something that goes back to our ancestors and runs through the bloodlines. SelÃ¤nne is an exception, but in a good way. 

After the kid realises the kind of headlines he's managed to create in Finland I'm hopeful to think he takes a lesson and understand that he can't no longer be the kid while having the cameras upon him. Nonetheless, a lot of people will remember what happened in the Ivan Hlinka 2014 tournament and can already envision what's being said if he's still contending for being the #1 in 2016 draft year, regardless if he's changed the character or not.


----------



## Gaps

JJTT said:


> Yep. It's just good that he has realised what kinda potential he has. Who gives a crap what kinda person he is if he develops into a superstar.




As a Finn you ought to care because players with that kind of attitude aren't accepted in the NT circle just like that. He has to be as effective as Ovechkin to even get consideration if he grows up to be a little punk.


----------



## Maestro Ville Leino

Gaps said:


> As a Finn you ought to care because players with that kind of attitude aren't accepted in the NT circle just like that. He has to be as effective as Ovechkin to even get consideration if he grows up to be a little punk.




Even if he could match Ovechkin's production, I still wouldn't like it if he made the NT with a crappy attitude. I wouldn't even like him as a player. I hope that he'll grow up to be a player I can respect.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

I bet his parents arent very proud of him at this point. However I wasnt surprised if his parents were sissies who cant say NO to their child.


----------



## Kulleroinen*

Big deal. He will be playing when the games matter.


----------



## Hagged

Kulleroinen said:


> Big deal. He will be playing when the games matter.




One of the reasons Barkov was brought in as a 16 years old was due to the good vibe he brought to the Tappara locker room and the team needed a spark being in the last place and with a new coach. 

Even if Laine is good, with 0.5 PPG production (if he manages the pace of Barkov) without being as defensively responsible, and as positive locker room presence as Barkov he might still find himself in the Juniors.


----------



## MMANumminen

Tuomaz said:


> I wanna see him try flipping at Hannu Jortikka. If he has the balls to do that he will become a star player no doubt.




This. Jortikka will eat him alive


----------



## Danjel

ilfirin said:


> Even if he could match Ovechkin's production, I still wouldn't like it if he made the NT with a crappy attitude. I wouldn't even like him as a player. I hope that he'll grow up to be a player I can respect.






Gaps said:


> As a Finn you ought to care because players with that kind of attitude aren't accepted in the NT circle just like that. He has to be as effective as Ovechkin to even get consideration if he grows up to be a little punk.




So you're willing to leave the best talent since SelÃ¤nne out of the NT because he doesn't fit the bill of stereotypic Finnish sheep?


----------



## trick9

ilfirin said:


> Even if he could match Ovechkin's production, I still wouldn't like it if he made the NT with a crappy attitude. I wouldn't even like him as a player. I hope that he'll grow up to be a player I can respect.




Yes you would.

People seem to forget that if he turns into Alexander Ovechkin he will go down in history as one of the best goalscorers to ever play this game.

Of course his draft stock will take a hit with that kind of attitude but he will still easily be a 1st rounder and if that happens some team is going to get a steal by drafting him.


----------



## Gaps

Danjel said:


> So you're willing to leave the best talent since SelÃ¤nne out of the NT because he doesn't fit the bill of stereotypic Finnish sheep?




Holy hyperbole Batman. Nobody's asking him to be a sheep, but respect his teammates and coach and not be a locker room cancer. That's not a sheep but a decent teammate. When your biggest asset is good team play, you can't afford rotten apples on the team unless they truly make it worth your while. Laine has yet to prove anything on a high level.


----------



## Maestro Ville Leino

trick9 said:


> Yes you would.
> 
> People seem to forget that if he turns into Alexander Ovechkin he will go down in history as one of the best goalscorers to ever play this game.
> 
> Of course his draft stock will take a hit with that kind of attitude but he will still easily be a 1st rounder and if that happens some team is going to get a steal by drafting him.




Well, I wouldn't, but that's just me. No need to undermine the whole team if one player isn't committed. I just don't like players who put themselves above the team or behave in a manner that I find offensive. I'm not trying to be objective here, I'm just writing about my own thoughts on the matter. That said, I don't get to do any of these decisions. I only get to rant about things on the internet, so all of this is pretty much just pointless jabbering.


----------



## Paxon

Danjel said:


> So you're willing to leave the best talent since SelÃ¤nne out of the NT because he doesn't fit the bill of stereotypic Finnish sheep?




You're going to the extreme in two ways here. For starters, he may be touted by many as the best talent since Selanne but I think that's jumping the gun, even if he may well be. There are legitimate concerns with his game, namely his skating. He's an elite talent, but it's not a given that he's any better of a prospect than Barkov. It's too early to make a determination on that as we have to see how he does when he's no longer towering over the competition when he plays in the SM-Liiga.

More importantly though, you are equating people saying players shouldn't flip off their coach and cuss him out with people demanding they be "stereotypic Finnish sheep", which is absurd. That behavior is not gonna fly at any level, but especially not coming from kids on national teams. It's one thing if a veteran professional player has a heated exchange with his coach, as they're both men. No program is going to let a 16 year old act like this while representing the national team. The prospect of such a highly-touted and exciting player perhaps not representing the team in the near future because of this is tough to swallow, but arguing that they should just look past it is just not realistic. He's going to have to humble himself before the people running Finland's national program, admit his mistakes, and show that it isn't going to happen again, or they're going to leave him off the team, even if it hurts them on the ice. USA would do the same thing, no question. So would Canada, Sweden, etc.


----------



## teddy83

Gaps said:


> Holy hyperbole Batman. Nobody's asking him to be a sheep, but respect his teammates and coach and not be a locker room cancer. That's not a sheep but a decent teammate. When your biggest asset is good team play, you can't afford rotten apples on the team unless they truly make it worth your while. Laine has yet to prove anything on a high level.




I agree, we have never won anything because we have the most talented bunch, when we win it's always because everybody is giving 100% for the team, we can't have 1 guy doing whatever he wants because he thinks he is better than everybody else. I don't mind him being selfish and a bit arrogant when he is on the ice but don't take a piss on your teammates and coaches.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Yea selfish high scoring ******** are more or less praised in NHL etc like few examples Vanek/Kovalchuk/Heatley(in his prime) and so forth so Laine wont have problems there. But problem is that Finnish national team doesnt want players like that. Its one unit where all do 100%. Even Kurri in Nagano 98 made tackles, SelÃ¤nne 2004 world cup tackling list goes on takes full effort and sacrifice from every player and no room for selfishness.

Examples Jussi Jokinen best finnish forward by production didnt fit 2010 because there was no room for his style player.
Aravirta didnt choose Kai Nurminen back in 2001 or something because felt team didnt need selfish scorer the list goes on and on. bottomline problems not in NHL but Finland national team possible for Laine if he keeps this path.


----------



## kelsier

Erikfromfin said:


> Yea selfish high scoring ******** are more or less praised in NHL etc like few examples Vanek/Kovalchuk/Heatley(in his prime) and so forth so Laine wont have problems there. But problem is that Finnish national team doesnt want players like that. Its one unit where all do 100%. Even Kurri in Nagano 98 made tackles, SelÃ¤nne 2004 world cup tackling list goes on takes full effort and sacrifice from every player and no room for selfishness.
> 
> Examples Jussi Jokinen best finnish forward by production didnt fit 2010 because there was no room for his style player.
> Aravirta didnt choose Kai Nurminen back in 2001 or something because felt team didnt need selfish scorer the list goes on and on. bottomline problems not in NHL but Finland national team possible for Laine if he keeps this path.




While I agree for the most part, I think there were other (personal) reasons behind some of these picks. For example with Nurminen, who was the best SM league player at the time there were rumours he didn't get along with the coach eventhough he was a no-brainer. If Aravirta was still the head coach I wouldn't be too suprised if he got a few old timers to return from retirement and put on the skates. Some of the picks have been questionable anyway during the past years and coaches like to take "their guys" instead of the BPA. JJ for example has presented Finland after 2010 tournament. This year's roster was propably one of the most senseless of the recent decade.

Think I heard that Tappara is planning to have a full investigation on the matter. I hope they take corresponding disciplinary measures. It is only good that this came out now rather than later. The sooner you locate the source of the problem, the faster you find a fix for it. Definately not giving up on 16yo kid. Some people just mature up on later age. If we're having this discussiong a year on from today, then there's a real consern. Just no point jumping the gun right now.


----------



## Hansen

Just saw what happened

Thats insane


----------



## Opado

He should go to NA this year. Maybe there he could mould his attitude a bit.


----------



## kelsier

Opado said:


> He should go to NA this year. Maybe there he could mould his attitude a bit.




Based on the attitude issue and exposure, yes. Based on playing hockey on the highest realistic level, no.


----------



## JJTT

Why did someone change LW to the tittle? Laine is RW.


----------



## Danjel

Rob Paxon said:


> More importantly though, you are equating people saying players shouldn't flip off their coach and cuss him out with people demanding they be "stereotypic Finnish sheep", which is absurd. That behavior is not gonna fly at any level, but especially not coming from kids on national teams. It's one thing if a veteran professional player has a heated exchange with his coach, as they're both men. No program is going to let a 16 year old act like this while representing the national team. The prospect of such a highly-touted and exciting player perhaps not representing the team in the near future because of this is tough to swallow, but arguing that they should just look past it is just not realistic. He's going to have to humble himself before the people running Finland's national program, admit his mistakes, and show that it isn't going to happen again, or they're going to leave him off the team, even if it hurts them on the ice. USA would do the same thing, no question. So would Canada, Sweden, etc.




Posted that one surely wrong time in the middle of these news about the latest incident. Wasn't referring to this disrespecting of the coach at all with the ''sheep'' comment, which was bit too provocative obviously. This incident will follow him for a while and I'm sure he will asked about it a lot for example when he's interviewed by NHL teams before the Draft. 

That post was more about his attitude in general. For some reason I tend to like younger players with selfish and cocky attitude, as long as it doesn't affect their development.


----------



## Merya

Opado said:


> He should go to NA this year. Maybe there he could mould his attitude a bit.




He'd be in jail in a week in NA from what I've heard and I don't think the people I've heard from are exaggarating very much.


----------



## Jim Morrison

Gotta feel for Finland though. Probably the best F-prospect since SelÃ¤nne and he turns out to be a nut-case.


----------



## BusQuets

Jim Morrison said:


> Gotta feel for Finland though. Probably the best F-prospect since SelÃ¤nne and he turns out to be a nut-case.




True but i think Puljujarvi is the better prospect.


----------



## Jussi

Tuomaz said:


> True but i think Puljujarvi is the better prospect.




Even before I had heard of Laine I had gotten the impression PuljujÃ¤rvi was the complete package of size, speed, skill and scoring ability. Now having seen clips of both of them, that impression hasn't changed. There's not that big of a difference in size, but PuljujÃ¤rvi has the clear advantage in skating speed, two way play and above all he's not a dbag.


----------



## trick9

Tuomaz said:


> True but i think Puljujarvi is the better prospect.




Year or two ago maybe but Laine definitely surpassed him since.


----------



## JJTT

trick9 said:


> Year or two ago maybe but Laine definitely surpassed him since.




No. PuljujÃ¤rvi has all you want in a prospect: Size, shot, hands, skating, scoring ability and most importantly great attitude. Laine is more flashier with better hands and shot but has serious holes in his game, while PuljujÃ¤rvi is pretty much a compete package. I'd say they are pretty equal now. Laine has better potential but his bust risk his also higher.


----------



## kelsier

If Laine can get past the attitude issues I'm fairly sure he goes before PuljujÃ¤rvi. Right now PuljujÃ¤rvi is more complete player but the raw skill level with Laine is just skyhigh. There are ~2 more years for him to grow up and he'll be put amongst the men. No one is going to put up with immature kid so he there's nothing else he can do but to adjust and mature. 

PuljujÃ¤rvi is a dream prospect though. He's got it all you could expect from a winger and wouldn't be suprised if he ended up somewhere in top5 in the draft. Laine can just be a tad better and he's a natural gamebreaker. Wouldn't mind being wrong either way, as there's no winners or losers from personal perspective.


----------



## JJTT

Laine playing in Mestis practice game for Leki today (vs JYP Akatemia)

http://www.tilastopalvelu.fi/ih/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&gid=3633

Hopefully this means no more A-Junior games.

e. 1 assist for Laine

http://www.tilastopalvelu.fi/ih/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&gameid=3633


----------



## Suurikelmi

JJTT said:


> Laine playing in Mestis practice game for Leki today (vs JYP Akatemia)
> 
> http://www.tilastopalvelu.fi/ih/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&gid=3633
> 
> Hopefully this means no more A-Junior games.




Maybe this a good place to fix his attitude as well.


----------



## kelsier

He also got one primary assist and played in the third line apparently. Seems like a good path to drive the kid in to the Liga by giving chance to play adult games. Hopefully he gets the call early season instead of the 2nd half.


----------



## fr9dd9

Have he only played one game in mestis team?


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Have he only played one game in mestis team?




2. Didn't score on the other game, I think.

Tappara's and Leki's regular season starts tomorrow, so that should give more info about where he is going to play this year. Could also end up in A-Juniors at the start of the season to work on his skating and fitness level..


----------



## fr9dd9

JJTT said:


> 2. Didn't score on the other game, I think.
> 
> Tappara's and Leki's regular season starts tomorrow, so that should give more info about where he is going to play this year. Could also end up in A-Juniors at the start of the season to work on his skating and fitness level..




Yes okey, ohyeah.. I think he should start with the juniors, work hard and get into shape. Then hopefully play some games for tappara.


----------



## JJTT

fr9dd9 said:


> Yes okey, ohyeah.. I think he should start with the juniors, work hard and get into shape. Then hopefully play some games for tappara.




Looks like he plays with LeKi tonight. http://www.tilastopalvelu.fi/ih/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&gid=1034

Hopefully PuljujÃ¤rvi's success will open Laine's eyes and he starts acting like a pro.


----------



## FinProspects

4 games in Leki (2pre-season, 2 mestis) and 0+1. What IÂ´ve understood from Twitter and LekiÂ´s coach JuujÃ¤rvi is that Laine was veeery disinterested in the first 3 games, floated around etc, the stuff that he is very much known of. Yesterday he was again held off the scoresheet but had 7 shots and ONLY one giveaway and was the third star. JuujÃ¤rvi mentioned that in the previous game it was the other way around


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

FinProspects said:


> 4 games in Leki (2pre-season, 2 mestis) and 0+1. What IÂ´ve understood from Twitter and LekiÂ´s coach JuujÃ¤rvi is that Laine was veeery disinterested in the first 3 games, floated around etc, the stuff that he is very much known of. Yesterday he was again held off the scoresheet but had 7 shots and ONLY one giveaway and was the third star. JuujÃ¤rvi mentioned that in the previous game it was the other way around




Sounds like Armia. I'm a bit worried.


----------



## JJTT

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Sounds like Armia. I'm a bit worried.




Only that Laine is better in every area of the game. Laine is still 1 year ahead of development of Armia. Laine did same things at 15 what Armia did at 16.

He wasn't even supposed to be playing yet, he recovered better than expected from the surgery. If he still isn't producing in January, then it's time to worry but for now, I wouldn't put too much stock on these games.


----------



## Esko6

Laine's stock has crashed so hard lately. The knee injury, awful skating in recent games and attitude issues have to dropped him far from the first pick some people were predicting.


----------



## Periwinkle

Esko6 said:


> Laine's stock has crashed so hard lately. The knee injury, awful skating in recent games and attitude issues have to dropped him far from the first pick some people were predicting.




Well, I wouldn't draw any conclusions (one way or another) based on the happenings of one month, considering he 1)is two drafts away 2)is coming off an injury, and 3) is playing against men as a 16-year-old, even if on a 2nd tier level. If anything this could be a great wake-up call at the right time, being in an environment he is not the top dog. Again, he has two years to work on his draft position.


----------



## kelsier

Esko6 said:


> Laine's stock has crashed so hard lately. The knee injury, awful skating in recent games and attitude issues have to dropped him far from the first pick some people were predicting.




You can't expect someone who's missed the whole off-season due a knee injury to be a speed wagon after getting off the sickbay. It's all there. The only thing really hurting the stock is misbehavior, but they've got plenty of time to work on it. Just as he's got time to work his lower body strength and get back to where he was at the end of last season and beyond.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

JJTT said:


> Only that Laine is better in every area of the game. Laine is still 1 year ahead of development of Armia. Laine did same things at 15 what Armia did at 16.
> 
> He wasn't even supposed to be playing yet, he recovered better than expected from the surgery. If he still isn't producing in January, then it's time to worry but for now, I wouldn't put too much stock on these games.




I am aware of that. What I'm worried about is that Laine seems to have same type of mental problems as Armia. Both can dominate when they want to. They just dont seem to want to do it often enough, and its threatening Armia's career at the moment.

EDIT: I'm basing this off Laine's recent play, he could turn my opinion upside down quickly by playing consistently good.


----------



## kelsier

TheFinnishTrap said:


> I am aware of that. What I'm worried about is that Laine seems to have same type of mental problems as Armia. Both can dominate when they want to. They just dont seem to want to do it often enough, and its threatening Armia's career at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: I'm basing this off Laine's recent play, he could turn my opinion upside down quickly by playing consistently good.




Their mental problems have nothing to do with each other whatsoever. And I really don't get where your drawing these conclusions to be honest. Laine hasn't been showing inconsistancy throughout his career as far as I know. He's taking his first steps into men's rinks right now (4 games is nothing). Takes time to adjust especially while being in recovery mode. If you were expecting him to dominate the 2nd highest level in Finland after the injury then you really had too much expectations in the begin with. PuljujÃ¤rvi is another story mostly because he had a good off-season. Which was/is the most crusial single element compared these two jumping to next level of the game. Just relax. Seems like Finnish paranoia is stepping in everytime someone isn't showing up on the score boards.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

kelsier said:


> Their mental problems have nothing to do with each other whatsoever. And I really don't get where your drawing these conclusions to be honest. Laine hasn't been showing inconsistancy throughout his career as far as I know. He's taking his first steps into men's rinks right now (4 games is nothing). Takes time to adjust especially while being in recovery mode. If you were expecting him to dominate the 2nd highest level in Finland after the injury then you really had too much expectations in the begin with. PuljujÃ¤rvi is another story mostly because he had a good off-season. Which was/is the most crusial single element compared these two jumping to next level of the game. Just relax. Seems like Finnish paranoia is stepping in everytime someone isn't showing up on the score boards.




Uhh, I don't think got my point. I didn't say Armia and Laine had anything to do with each other. I pointed that their mental problems are similar (based on what LeKi's coach said about Laine). Both dominate when they want to. Both are great players if they do it regularly. But Laine, so far has done it once out of 4 games. It's early in the season, I know, but with the attitude problems Laine has, there is a reason to worry.


----------



## agent082

Esko6 said:


> Laine's stock has crashed so hard lately. The knee injury, awful skating in recent games and attitude issues have to dropped him far from the first pick some people were predicting.




It's like everyone wants to teach him a lesson because what happened with national team. People think that mocking and downgrading him will make him more humble.


----------



## kelsier

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Uhh, I don't think got my point. I didn't say Armia and Laine had anything to do with each other. I pointed that their mental problems are similar (based on what LeKi's coach said about Laine). Both dominate when they want to. Both are great players if they do it regularly. But Laine, so far has done it once out of 4 games. It's early in the season, I know, but with the attitude problems Laine has, there is a reason to worry.




I suggest you google and compare their Jr level stats. Laine's all around game isn't where it needs to be. That might come off as he's not interested when I doubt that really is the case. From all the interviews the kid hungers for success and by now knows he's not being served on a silver plate. You could see that in the Tappara's exhibition game and he even admitted that it's the area where he needs most work. He's a far greater prospect compared to Armia. The kid is at a good place right now, learning the stuff in Mestis instead of being pressured to perform in the Liga. If you want to worry at this point, go ahead and do so. I prefer to sit back and follow up as he developes.

Ps. Shouldn't someone change the topic. Laine is RW.


----------



## Erikfromfin

agent082 said:


> It's like everyone wants to teach him a lesson because what happened with national team. People think that mocking and downgrading him will make him more humble.




Well yes? I dont see the point sugarcoating it or praising his actions either.


----------



## agent082

Erikfromfin said:


> Well yes? I dont see the point sugarcoating it or praising his actions either.




I meant that suddenly people are extra critical about his chances just because his character doesn't please them. People are overreacting just because they think Laine is a arrogant dirtback. And i'm not talking about people on hfboard but in general.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

kelsier said:


> I suggest you google and compare their Jr level stats. Laine's all around game isn't where it needs to be. That might come off as he's not interested when I doubt that really is the case. From all the interviews the kid hungers for success and by now knows he's not being served on a silver plate. You could see that in the Tappara's exhibition game and he even admitted that it's the area where he needs most work. He's a far greater prospect compared to Armia. The kid is at a good place right now, learning the stuff in Mestis instead of being pressured to perform in the Liga. If you want to worry at this point, go ahead and do so. I prefer to sit back and follow up as he developes.
> 
> Ps. Shouldn't someone change the topic. Laine is RW.




Still not comparing their skill level. I am pointing out the similar mentality. Laine can obviously change his, but he himself has to realize how stupid he has acted. The source of my worry is his current coaches report, mentioned on last page. He has big attitude problems, lets face it. I just find it hard to brush them off and say " he'll get it together" or "he's just a kid". Of course he'll mature going forward, but I just fear that his problems at the moment hinder his development. And it makes me sad. What a player he would be if he was a bit more like the stereotypical Finnish player.


----------



## JJTT

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Still not comparing their skill level. I am pointing out the similar mentality. Laine can obviously change his, but he himself has to realize how stupid he has acted. The source of my worry is his current coaches report, mentioned on last page. He has big attitude problems, lets face it. I just find it hard to brush them off and say " he'll get it together" or "he's just a kid". Of course he'll mature going forward, but I just fear that his problems at the moment hinder his development. And it makes me sad. What a player he would be if he was a bit more like the stereotypical Finnish player.




What similar mentality? Laine just wants to be "the man", star everywhere he plays. He just has the wrong way of showing it.

Armia on the other hand is just lazy and wasting his talent.


----------



## kelsier

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Still not comparing their skill level. I am pointing out the similar mentality. Laine can obviously change his, but he himself has to realize how stupid he has acted. The source of my worry is his current coaches report, mentioned on last page. He has big attitude problems, lets face it. I just find it hard to brush them off and say " he'll get it together" or "he's just a kid". Of course he'll mature going forward, but I just fear that his problems at the moment hinder his development. And it makes me sad. What a player he would be if he was a bit more like the stereotypical Finnish player.




You remind me of a relative of who I often find myself going full circles with. She's rather old. 
Have a look at JJTT's answer. Perhaps the answers lies somewhere along those lines.


----------



## Piglet

I am SO looking forward to see what this guy turns out to be. "He has an attitude problem blah blah" "Not a stereotypical Finnish mentality" etc. etc. Am I the only Finn that is actually really stoked about this? I mean lets face it, we haven't been able to create that many stars lately with our humble, hardworking methods. Look at SelÃ¤nne and Rask, probably our only superstars from the recent history. They are not like stereotypical Finns now are they?

There is a small chance Laine becomes a SUPERstar. This chance does not exist for many other players.


----------



## Johno

I do like him more than Pulju, even with his "attitude" problems. Most probably they'll be grinded out while playing in mens leagues this and next season.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

kelsier said:


> You remind me of a relative of who I often find myself going full circles with. She's rather old.
> Have a look at JJTT's answer. Perhaps the answers lies somewhere along those lines.




I can see why. I can't see how "Laine is one year ahead in development compared to Armia" or "Laine is on a tier above Armia skill-wise" is related to his apparent attitude problems. Since we're comparing each other to our relatives, you do really resemble my aunt; boneheadedly arguing past the point. I'm not answering replies considering Laine's and Armia's skill level.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

JJTT said:


> What similar mentality? Laine just wants to be "the man", star everywhere he plays. He just has the wrong way of showing it.
> 
> Armia on the other hand is just lazy and wasting his talent.




Well, if he wants to be the man, he should show it more often than once in four games. Hopefully all the positive people are right and he gets a constant motivation to improve, be it beating PuljujÃ¤rvi or something else.


----------



## Periwinkle

Jorkkila said:


> I do like him more than Pulju, even with his "attitude" problems. Most probably they'll be grinded out while playing in mens leagues this and next season.




That actually is an interesting topic, whether it is a such a great thing for these physically mature& gifted but young players (Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi) to be "hanging in there" at Liiga level (discussion not dissimilar to when thrust gifted young players to NHL from the minors). Of course it develops the overall game, but I'd much rather they had the chance to work on their offensive skills, plenty of time to work on defense- they are still 16, after all. I'd hate for their (projected elite)offensive development stall because of the responsibilities of playing in Liiga. Problem is, they have little prove on junior level.

Perhaps Mestis is the right place to start, it's not like there's so much money and attention that the teams can't afford the occasional game being blown because of inexperienced youngsters, "for the greater good".

EDIT: Just realized you probably meant the attitude issues being worked on- I read your comment as to mean L&P will be forced to the more grinding playing style when playing against men to earn their spot  Well, it's a good topic anyway.


----------



## kelsier

TheFinnishTrap said:


> I can see why. I can't see how "Laine is one year ahead in development compared to Armia" or "Laine is on a tier above Armia skill-wise" is related to his apparent attitude problems. Since we're comparing each other to our relatives, you do really resemble my aunt; boneheadedly arguing past the point. I'm not answering replies considering Laine's and Armia's skill level.




What's been flawed in your logic is that mental disorder A corresponds to B somehow without any reasonable arguments. All you've been able to find to support your claim is by singling out 4 game sample size out of a kid who's never set foot in the adult games before. We have someone who's played season after season of inconsistant hockey that is now 21 years old adult and we have a kid who's 16 years of age and no consistancy issues in the past that should be giving warning signs. One is propably either relying on his skillset too much or (/and) has trouble with his hockey IQ. The other is a mental wanna-be-rock-star that needs to be brought back to the orbit. Don't get what's so hard to comprehend that it takes a few people to repeat and explain the unsimilarities and still getting no where. These replies make less and less sense and in an odd way I find it entertaining.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

kelsier said:


> What's been flawed in your logic is that mental disorder A corresponds to B somehow without any reasonable arguments. All you've been able to find to support your claim is by singling out 4 game sample size out of a kid who's never set foot in the adult games before. We have someone who's played season after season of inconsistant hockey that is now 21 years old adult and we have a kid who's 16 years of age and no consistancy issues in the past that should be giving warning signs. One is propably either relying on his skillset too much or (/and) has trouble with his hockey IQ. The other is a mental wanna-be-rock-star that needs to be brought back to the orbit. Don't get what's so hard to comprehend that it takes a few people to repeat and explain the unsimilarities and still getting no where. These replies make less and less sense and in an odd way I find it entertaining.




What? If I remember correctly, I originally just said that I sensed similarities between Laine's and Armia's cases because of the comments made by his current coach. I didn't really except it to cause this kind of argument, but fine, if it pleases you, I'll admit that drawing such conclusions from a short stint was irrational.

You're right, I didn't really have much arguments, it was just a thought of fear. My original post was this: "I'm a bit worried, sounds like Armia", a reply to someone quoting Laine's coaches sayings about his play lately. I was referring to what we have seen with Armia: huge inconsistency/lack of consistent motivation. I see we have drifted far away from that, starting with JJTT's comment that Laine is better in everything compared to Armia, which I thought had nothing to do with my original post. So, if you'll accept, we'll end this conversation here.


----------



## J17 Vs Proclamation

The difference is Armia is a 20 something year old player whose consistency issue has prevented production at the professional level to a degree, against a 16 yr old player who has a grand total of 4 professional games under his belt. Armia has these problems at the pro level, which is an issue. Laine hasn't had any consistency issues at any stage in his career and he's about to go through the biggest transition a player can make. It's an impossible comparison to make. If we are talking attitude ; well again, one is 16, the other is 20+. Laine is also significantly better than Armia was at 16.

If at christmas time Laine has struggled to adjust and the skating hasn't improved, then there is cause for concern. Not in the middle of september. People need to realise, he is just shy of two years away from an NHL draft.


----------



## kelsier

TheFinnishTrap said:


> What? If I remember correctly, I originally just said that I sensed similarities between Laine's and Armia's cases because of the comments made by his current coach. I didn't really except it to cause this kind of argument, but fine, if it pleases you, I'll admit that drawing such conclusions from a short stint was irrational.
> 
> You're right, I didn't really have much arguments, it was just a thought of fear. My original post was this: "I'm a bit worried, sounds like Armia", a reply to someone quoting Laine's coaches sayings about his play lately. I was referring to what we have seen with Armia: huge inconsistency/lack of consistent motivation. I see we have drifted far away from that, starting with JJTT's comment that Laine is better in everything compared to Armia, which I thought had nothing to do with my original post. So, if you'll accept, we'll end this conversation here.




Seems fair enough. I'm quite sure we have plenty of time to get back on it in the second half of the season if he's still showing immaturity or unable to coop with the adult scenery. It's all just too soon and mostly pointless speculation at this particular point of time, one way or another.


----------



## Johno

Periwinkle said:


> That actually is an interesting topic, whether it is a such a great thing for these physically mature& gifted but young players (Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi) to be "hanging in there" at Liiga level (discussion not dissimilar to when thrust gifted young players to NHL from the minors). Of course it develops the overall game, but I'd much rather they had the chance to work on their offensive skills, plenty of time to work on defense- they are still 16, after all. I'd hate for their (projected elite)offensive development stall because of the responsibilities of playing in Liiga. Problem is, they have little prove on junior level.
> 
> Perhaps Mestis is the right place to start, it's not like there's so much money and attention that the teams can't afford the occasional game being blown because of inexperienced youngsters, "for the greater good".
> 
> EDIT: Just realized you probably meant the attitude issues being worked on- I read your comment as to mean L&P will be forced to the more grinding playing style when playing against men to earn their spot  Well, it's a good topic anyway.




I agree that Mestis would be good league for them to work on their offense against men without having the Liiga level defense expected of them. 

And yeah I meant that the attitude problems should be worked out while playing with/against pros. ie not being the star in the locker room anymore.


----------



## Horvath Broncos

Jorkkila said:


> I agree that Mestis would be good league for them to work on their offense against men without having the Liiga level defense expected of them.
> 
> And yeah I meant that the attitude problems should be worked out while playing with/against pros. ie not being the star in the locker room anymore.




I have heard from very reliable source (inside the team) that he acted like a star also in the Tappara's liiga team and many were pretty fed up with him. so his attitude problems are pretty darn bad. It is not too late to adjust his attitude, but something has to be done.


----------



## Finnpin

Crosbylsmalkin said:


> I have heard from very reliable source (inside the team) that he acted like a star also in the Tappara's liiga team and many were pretty fed up with him. so his attitude problems are pretty darn bad. It is not too late to adjust his attitude, but something has to be done.



Ville Nieminen would have shown the kid his place...but he is in Lukko now.


----------



## Gaps

Crosbylsmalkin said:


> I have heard from very reliable source (inside the team) that he acted like a star also in the Tappara's liiga team and many were pretty fed up with him. so his attitude problems are pretty darn bad. It is not too late to adjust his attitude, but something has to be done.




In theory it should not be too late, but if his behavior is enabled by his parents, there isn't much that the hockey community can do to change things. I have heard similar rumors as you and I can only shake my head at the people defending him. It's not the same thing to be a somewhat challenging person (some Finnish prospects as well as older top players are that way already) and to be a problem child who gets himself sent home from both Pohjola Camp and Hlinka.


----------



## JJTT

Laine playing for Tappara tonight in CHL game vs HC Ocelari Trineci.

http://www.tappara.fi/liiga/uutiset/281-syyskuu-2014/8328-tappara-chl-pelissa-trinecia-vastaan

Kuusela and Peltola playing as defenseman?


----------



## kelsier

Damn good news. Seems they've still got trust with this kid. Also seems he's going to actually play some real minutes today. This game I'm not about to miss. Should be nice to see if he's taken any leaps forward from that early season exhibition game. Unlike Jesse if he breaks through (at some point of the season) he should get some real breaks in the Liga instead of being stuck in winger stacked team.


----------



## JJTT

Did anyone watch the game? How did he do?


----------



## satchmo

I watched the game and let me tell you, we need to stop talking about this player. He is nowhere near a player, that should be talked about as much as he has. A terrible skater. Maybe the worst skater I have ever seen in this level. Slow and clumsy. He fumbled the puck constantly and missed a lot of shots (didnt hit the puck). He seems to have a good shot, when he hits the puck and he sure is big, but jeez he should play in the juniors.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Top speed was below average at best when he got to it. When he turned he seemed to loose all speed and basicly stopped. I cant even imagine how he skates backwards.


----------



## satchmo

Its hard to believe that this guy thinks of him as a star. He should learn how to skate first.


----------



## PlusMinusZero

Yep.One of the worst skaters i've seen in awhile.If he dont get better at that,I doubt that he will be even a solid Liiga player.He has all the skill in the world,but dear god his skating abilitys is just plain awful.


----------



## Snowsii

hmm.. Didnt he just have a leg injury? I havent seen him prior the injury, so i cant say how much it affected his skating. But i sure hope, that he's better that few last post lets us know..


----------



## JJTT

Laine with his first pro goal today vs Hokki. Played on a line with Sami Holappa and Masi MarjamÃ¤ki, which scored all of the 5 goals but only 1 point for Laine.

His linemate Sami Holappa talked about him, pretty interesting stuff.  Sounds like Laine doesn't quite understand what it takes to play at pro level.


----------



## BoDacious Horvat

JJTT said:


> Laine with his first pro goal today vs Hokki. Played on a line with Sami Holappa and Masi MarjamÃ¤ki, which scored all of the 5 goals but only 1 point for Laine.
> 
> His linemate Sami Holappa talked about him, pretty interesting stuff.  Sounds like Laine doesn't quite understand what it takes to play at pro level.




I'm on mobile, could you summarize in English, please? Heh


----------



## JJTT

BoDacious Horvat said:


> I'm on mobile, could you summarize in English, please? Heh





-It's nice to give some advice and help Laine. I try to give him tips how to play on pro game. He is super skilled, but he has lot to learn what you can and can't do in men's game

-At times, Laine tries to do too much and too fancy dekes at wrong places, in his own end or at the center ice. Lots of times they work, but sometimes he loses the puck on a bad spot

-I've been trying to tell him that first you enter the zone with speed and then try the toe drag, like he did today on his goal. I try to give little tips, help whatever I can with my own experience


----------



## PlaceboFan

Here's my interpretation of what Holoppa said about Laine:

"It's nice to try to share my experience with Laine. I try to give some advice on how you ought to play with men. He's really skilled player, but he has quite a bit to learn on what you can and can't do when playing with men.

Sometimes he'll try to do perhaps too fancy dekes in wrong situations, in his own end or in the neutral zone. Sure, they'll work often, but on the other hand sometimes they lead to nasty turnovers.

I've tried to tell him, that let's just get to the offensive zone quickly and then try to do these fancy tricks, like he scored today after a nice deke. I'll try to give small tips, whatever I can with experience."

edit: A little late apparently!


----------



## Periwinkle

If he really has such career-hindering skating issues, it seems odd they've gone undetected for so long. What I mean is, he is projected to go high in various rankings.


----------



## Paxon

Periwinkle said:


> If he really has such career-hindering skating issues, it seems odd they've gone undetected for so long. What I mean is, he is projected to go high in various rankings.




While I don't disagree, a player of his overall talent and domination of his peers is always going to project very high years out from his draft. As the draft comes closer and peers catch up (to some degree), people are forced to break these guys' games down more to see if they're going to hold that gap going forward or if it'll continue to shrink or even reverse.


----------



## Quethas

Actually skating and his defensive game was the biggest negative things I noticed from Laine when I saw him playing in A-juniors.

Though I remember that Joel Armia and Mikko Rantanen were just as terrible skaters as Laine at the same age. While neither of those are at the moment great skaters, skating is not as big issue as it once was. Skating just needs a lot of work and if we start to see improvement on that department, I wouldn't worry that much about it.

The mental side worries me more at this point.


----------



## McGlassbangers

Laine is going to make his Finnish Elite League debut tonight against HPK. He's playing on the 4th line.

Pekka Jormakka - Josh Green - Kristian Kuusela
Antti Erkinjuntti - Jan-Mikael JÃ¤rvinen - Olli Palola
Elmeri Kaksonen - Jarkko Malinen - Jere Karjalainen
Otto Rauhala - Jukka Peltola - *Patrik Laine*


----------



## Suurikelmi

I wonder why he's been given a shot in Liiga after not being succesful in Mestis?


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Suurikelmi said:


> I wonder why he's been given a shot in Liiga after not being succesful in Mestis?




Yes, seems weird. Maybe it's all planned beforehand. Or maybe they're trying to kick start Laine. His confidence has to be atleast a little bit down.


----------



## Jussi

Suurikelmi said:


> I wonder why he's been given a shot in Liiga after not being succesful in Mestis?




Doesn't Tappara have a long injury list?


----------



## JJTT

Jussi said:


> Doesn't Tappara have a long injury list?




Only Haapala is injured, so it's not that.


----------



## Periwinkle

Seems like odd logic to "reward" a junior after mediocre play by giving him a "promotion" to the Liiga level. Seems exactly the opposite what one should do with a junior with entitlement issues. But interesting to hear how he does anyway.


----------



## agent082

Laine played 2:27. He shot 3 times.


----------



## JJTT

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1288743958485.html

- Olen hyvÃ¤llÃ¤ tiellÃ¤. PÃ¤Ã¤nuppi on nyt tÃ¤ysin kunnossa. MikÃ¤Ã¤n ei viittaa siihen, ettÃ¤ vastaava toistuisi, Laine korosti.

So looks like he isn't so crazy afterall.


----------



## Esko6

JJTT said:


> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1288743958485.html
> 
> - Olen hyvÃ¤llÃ¤ tiellÃ¤. PÃ¤Ã¤nuppi on nyt tÃ¤ysin kunnossa. MikÃ¤Ã¤n ei viittaa siihen, ettÃ¤ vastaava toistuisi, Laine korosti.
> 
> So looks like he isn't so crazy afterall.




So, the article says that he has seen the team psychologist and Laine says that his head is now in order. I hope it is, but fixing attitude issues is not that simple.


----------



## PlaceboFan

Now that the head is fixed, time to start work on skating.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Just scored a beauty in CHL


----------



## JJTT

His skating looked pretty decent. Not good by any means but the concern over this was way too big. First steps and acceleration need work, but his top speed and balance looked pretty good considering his age and size. 

I would worry more about his defensive game, he had no idea what to do in his own zone.


----------



## kelsier

JJTT said:


> His skating looked pretty decent. Not good by any means but the concern over this was way too big. First steps and acceleration need work, but his top speed and balance looked pretty good considering his age and size.
> 
> I would worry more about his defensive game, he had no idea what to do in his own zone.




He's slowly improving skating after the injury as expected. 

Does anyone have highlights or link to the goal? Couldn't watch the game.


----------



## Suurikelmi

kelsier said:


> Does anyone have highlights or link to the goal? Couldn't watch the game.




First goal there, nice dangle. 
http://www.championshockeyleague.net/video/highlights-tappara-tampere-vs-ocelari-trinec/840/


----------



## apina

Laine will play his first liiga game today. 3th line with Peltola and MarjamÃ¤ki.


----------



## Uncle Scrooge

apina said:


> Laine will play his first liiga game today. 3th line with Peltola and MarjamÃ¤ki.




Actually his second game.


----------



## apina

Reikai said:


> Actually his second game.




It seems I've missed the first one


----------



## Erikfromfin

I dont know how its possible but last game in CHL and this game early on Laines skating looks much better. Hate to change oppinion every week but he doesnt look too bad out there.


----------



## JJTT

Really nice shift by Laine, results an assist on goal.


----------



## FinProspects

I really dont see a huge issue with his skating. The guy is 191cm/95kg and 16years old, give it couple of years and lets talk then. Also he is a player with a long stick (Pierre Mcguire), good reach, excellent shot and soft hands, so even with medicore skating he could be a NHL'er. So much potential there...


----------



## Gaps

The skating needs work, but it's not hopeless. He looked a little nervous last night, whiffed on several shots, but made some good plays too.


----------



## Jean Luc Discard

As far as I recall, Barkov was also accused of horrendous skating and still the guy went second in the draft.


----------



## kelsier

Jean Luc Discard said:


> As far as I recall, Barkov was also accused of horrendous skating and still the guy went second in the draft.




He wasn't half as bad as HF'ers (of whom most propably hadn't really even seen much of him on the skates) regarded him to be. Don't know what people actually expected of Laine after the injury but as said before it obviously take it's toll to recover. He has all the skill in the world though to become elite goal scorer.


----------



## YARR123

Jean Luc Discard said:


> As far as I recall, Barkov was also accused of horrendous skating and still the guy went second in the draft.




Wasn't accused by scouts, iirc Button gave him 4/5 pre-draft on skating.


----------



## Gabranth

Is he better than Puljujarvi and how would you rate these two guys? I know he has attitude issues and now visits a psychologist in order to correct them.


----------



## JJTT

Gabranth said:


> Is he better than Puljujarvi and how would you rate these two guys? I know he has attitude issues and now visits a psychologist in order to correct them.




Yes, Laine's talent level and physicality are better than PuljujÃ¤rvi's. However because of skating PuljujÃ¤rvi is ahead now.


----------



## Huokaus

Gabranth said:


> Is he better than Puljujarvi and how would you rate these two guys? I know he has attitude issues and now visits a psychologist in order to correct them.



I think the consensus is that Laine has more pure skill and potential, but is less likely to fulfill that potential. Puljujarvi isn't far behind though, and seems like a very level-headed kid that has pretty much everything going for him - that's why he's ranked higher than Laine at the moment.


----------



## McGlassbangers

PuljujÃ¤rvi vs Laine IMO:

Laine:
Shot: A-
Hands: B+
Physicality: B
Skating: D
Defensive game: E
Potential: A

PuljujÃ¤rvi:
Shot: B
Hands: B-
Physicality: C
Skating: A
Defensive game: C
Potential: A-

I'd draft PuljujÃ¤rvi over Laine but wouldn't be surprised at all if Laine became the better player.


----------



## Gabranth

glassbangers said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi vs Laine IMO:
> 
> Laine:
> Shot: A-
> Hands: B+
> Physicality: B
> Skating: D
> Defensive game: E
> Potential: A
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi:
> Shot: B
> Hands: B-
> Physicality: C
> Skating: A
> Defensive game: C
> Potential: A-
> 
> I'd draft PuljujÃ¤rvi over Laine but wouldn't be surprised at all if Laine became the better player.




D? Laine's skating must be god-awful. I'm glad we're getting good prospects thought. 2 big skilled guys in the same draft, now that's something you don't see often.


----------



## SaekkiPaelli

Laine's skating in august was atrocious, it was by far the worst I'd seen by any prospect considered to be a first rounder. However, now it looks okay, meaning that it was probably due to the injury and recuperating from said injury that it looked so awful. But it will have to develop between now and the draft, if he wants to be considered a top10 prospect by draft day.


----------



## Erikfromfin

The progress in last games in Laines skating has gotten me more optimistic about the player its really not often 16 year old plays like he does in liiga. Maybe should have listened to Kelsier it takes time to recover from the injury and his speed is much better now. Both PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine are big right hand right wingers with skill and great shot. Laine tries to be more of an gamebreaker and plays singular game. PuljujÃ¤rvi is better rounded and plays well in the system and he just downright flies that right wing. The hype was real in PuljujÃ¤rvi and now seen it in Laine aswell.


----------



## kelsier

Knee injury at developing age is real nasty. People that haven't experienced it first hand do not really grasp this. For bigger individuals it's naturally worse compared to peers with lighter frame. Maybe I have a longer memory than some, but a guy that scores hat trick after hat trick in an international tournament against an older age group has something special going on and one injury isn't going to change that.

What I like about Laine is that he actually watches videos and tries to learn from them. This is what SelÃ¤nne used to do and the rest, as we all know, is written in the history...

While I agree that Laine may have more raw potential against PuljujÃ¤rvi I doubt he's gonna close the cap before they are lining up for the draft. I already knew PuljujÃ¤rvi was going to be star but the first time I watched him this season (in men's league) and saw how much he'd leaped over the summer there was no doubts left. He's got more of "can do it all" than I've personally witnessed before in a 16yo kid. He can play both up and down. Remarkable instincts, size, flies like a bird and also brings elite scoring ability with soft hands. Watch a clip of him netting against Saros on a backhand of his own rebound. Most pro's wouldn't finish that. 

If there wasn't for that non-american factor PuljujÃ¤rvi would be #1 a the moment instead of randomly placed on top5 in most lists. That's not to say that his competition is bad, but still. Laine is a wildcard, can go anywhere from #1-15. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## FinProspects

Update on Laine:
- Was not chosen on U20 or U18-team either, for obvious reasons.
- Has been better and better in Mestis, last three games 2+1. In the previous game he was 1+0 +3 even though his team (Leki, which BTW sucks) lost 3-6. 
- Coach has given some encouraging comments on LaineÂ´s performances, especially with defensive play and skating.
- Laine has admitted in the media that he has deserved the reputation on being a problematic/difficult player. He has had meetings with psychologist during the season and that has really helped him in dealing with the pressure etc.

So, he is a "project" for sure but the direction at the moment is good. Hopefully he can get back to U18 team eventually. U20 and WJC is definately out of reach.


----------



## kelsier

I've been having an eye on him as well. Showing improvements on the ice and really seems to pick up where he left off last season. This temporary ban will do wonders for the guy. Need to show where the limits are early on so they'll mature up at early age. No way would the Federation keep the guy off from international ice permanently, given the talent he has. Still, too bad we didn't get to see him at the World Under-17 Hockey Challenge. He'd absolutely destroy that tournament given what he was capable at this age group last year already (might have gone with the U18 group though).


----------



## Pyy83

I was at Hokki-Leki game last week where Hokki won the game 6-1. I was taking a close look at Patrik whenever he was on the ice. Seemed to have some temper issues throughout the game, nothing big but he seemed to get pissed pretty easily.

His skating is good when he gets to skate just forwards, he gets up relatively good speed after a slow start when he is skating only forwards, BUT if he has to stop or turn around or make fast direction changes it is absolutely horrendeus and his backwards skating even more horrendeus.

There was some glimpses of good use of the stick and he uses his reach to try get around defenders worked once or twice in the game. He got the assist for the only Leki goal, basically passed the puck to player who got to tap it on empty net.

I know that he is only 16 years old but all-in all I have to say that I was quite dissapointed at the level of his play. The skating has to improve significantly.


----------



## Doothpick

He reminds me of Joel Armia so much it's crazy. As for people who are concerned about his skating, while valid, you've got to remember that this is a kid who is 16. Year from now if he hasn't improved his skating I'll start to worry. Thanks for the scouting reports everyone


----------



## fr9dd9

injured? I havent seen him on lekis roster for the last two games


----------



## Esko6

I heard that the injured knee has been bothering him and he is out because they fixed or are goikg to fix it.


----------



## FinPanda

Patrik Laine is Finnish U17 roster in three games against Czech 28-30.12.


----------



## FinPanda

Porkkan4 said:


> Patrik Laine is Finnish U17 roster in three games against Czech 28-30.12.



Well today Leijonat announced he will be out of the team. They didn't say why.


----------



## Klown

Porkkan4 said:


> Well today Leijonat announced he will be out of the team. They didn't say why.




That's weird. Injuried, or disciplinary issues?


----------



## wings5

How's he looked is his skating like it was last season? I know his stat line is less than impressive but Filip Forsberg didn't exactly light up the Allsvenskan at his age either.


----------



## Gaps

Swedelicious said:


> That's weird. Injuried, or disciplinary issues?




No idea, but IIRC, they had to operate on his knee again this fall. He has played after that, but certainly could be related to that or another injury.


----------



## JJTT

wings5 said:


> How's he looked is his skating like it was last season? I know his stat line is less than impressive but Filip Forsberg didn't exactly light up the Allsvenskan at his age either.




His team is terrible so wouldn't worry about his stats too much.


----------



## JJTT

Leki-TuTo is on VeikkausTV today. Starts 17.00.


Laine(#23) is playing on the second line RW


----------



## JJTT

1 assist for Laine. He played great defensive game and was active on the forecheck, had a few big hits too. Skating, ehh ugly but not that slow. 

That injury seems still be bothering him as he just simply can't shoot the puck at all. He deked through the whole opposing team a few times but couldn't get a decent shot after that. 

There were also a few occasions where we was in a perfect shooting position skating from the right wing to the face-off dot but just couldn't get any kinda shot on net.


----------



## Periwinkle

So did I understand correctly that he was replaced in the national U17 team but played for his league team?

That seems...odd. If he's injured why not take the time to heal properly? You would think that in Mestis level they don't sacrifice team success for conditioning stints of one player, but what do I know.


----------



## wings5

He reminds me of Corey Perry and it got me thinking, it would be pretty cool to see him taken in the import draft by London and line up beside Marner next season. If Max Jones and Tkachuk come could be a powerhouse.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Periwinkle said:


> So did I understand correctly that he was replaced in the national U17 team but played for his league team?
> 
> That seems...odd. If he's injured why not take the time to heal properly? You would think that in Mestis level they don't sacrifice team success for conditioning stints of one player, but what do I know.




Yes, I remember wondering the same. Some poster here or at Jatkoaika said after that game that he has something in his wrist and could barely shoot.


----------



## fr9dd9

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Yes, I remember wondering the same. Some poster here or at Jatkoaika said after that game that he has something in his wrist and could barely shoot.




Well.. he got a goal tonight with leki, But I dont know how that looked like. If there is something in he hand I dont understand why he is playing ://


----------



## Jack DiBiase

fr9dd9 said:


> Well.. he got a goal tonight with leki, But I dont know how that looked like. If there is something in he hand I dont understand why he is playing ://



Could be a day-to-day injury. Hand injuries can be very tough to fully overcome with all the miniature bones in there.


----------



## JJTT

Playing for Tappara today as Jormakka is out.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

JJTT said:


> Playing for Tappara today as Jormakka is out.




That's good to hear, hope he can have a good showing.


----------



## JJTT

TheFinnishTrap said:


> That's good to hear, hope he can have a good showing.




Benched after first period. Seems like Coach Tapola hates him. I don't think he was that bad in the first period.


----------



## wings5

JJTT said:


> Benched after first period. Seems like Coach Tapola hates him. I don't think he was that bad in the first period.




I don't encourage it often but seems like he'd benefit from the CHL.


----------



## teddy83

wings5 said:


> I don't encourage it often but seems like he'd benefit from the CHL.




Not a bad idea, it would help him mature a quite a bit, he would be more into scouts radar and if he starts his diva act again, i don't think CHL coaches don't mind giving him the hair dryer treatment. And he probably would get his skating improved.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

JJTT said:


> Benched after first period. Seems like Coach Tapola hates him. I don't think he was that bad in the first period.




Wow that sucks. Was there any rational reasoning behind the benching?

And CHL might not be bad for him, he would be noticed easier and I think dominating there is better for his confidence.


----------



## JJTT

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Wow that sucks. *Was there any rational reasoning behind the benching?*
> 
> And CHL might not be bad for him, he would be noticed easier and I think dominating there is better for his confidence.




I can't think of any. 

And yes he should go to CHL, the way Tappara is threating him is just


----------



## FinPanda

This is how you ruin talented young players. Absolutely he should go to CHL.


----------



## Periwinkle

I'm going to withold any judgement on Tappara after hearing about Laine's issues. I'm sure there is a lot more going on than we know. Just to contribute to the CHL discussion, he himself doesn't seem to consider it a possibility.



> At the end of June Laine signed a three year Liiga contract with his youth club Tappara. He never even considered leaving to North American junior leagues, even though they have recently caught more and more attention in Finland.
> 
> - Didn't consider that at all. Finland is now my thing and I'll play here for a few years.




http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattel...ect-patrik-laine-on-his-way-to-the-nhl/159393

Of course things can always change. It's not easy for all guys to make that jump, though, leave home as a 16-yo to move across the globe.


----------



## Jussi

JJTT said:


> I can't think of any.
> 
> And yes he should go to CHL, the way Tappara is threating him is just




Several Jatkoaika posters noted that Tappara had huge issues with trying to keep up with IFK's speed, so it's natural that a player with skating issues would see less ice time.


----------



## Jean Luc Discard

A future Wings 4th round pick, I'd reckon.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

I think he is one Finn, who would really benefit from joining CHL. Usually the top Finn prospects are extremely hard working, but maybe not as talented compared to other nations. Laine is the complete opposite, with tremendous talent, but alleged less than average work ethic. Maybe a Canadian style of coaching would get the SISU out of him. Put him in London with the Hunters and that would be a match made in heaven. He has all the tools to become an NHL superstar, but needs to find a way to put those all together. He needs a good coach and a good mentor. Luckily he is only 16, so there's a lot of time still.


----------



## ChadS

They should just keep him in LeKi for the full season. Based on his stats, that's the right place for him right now and being called up to play a few minutes every now and then for Tappara makes no sense at all. I'm sure they have other guys to fill that role when needed. Kids this age, especially in the case of Laine, need stability.


----------



## Needles

This year: Mestis
Next 2-3 years: CHL

SM-Liiga doesn't prepare players for the NHL anymore... That's why I would also like to see Mikko Rantanen heading to NA as soon as possible. PuljujÃ¤rvi and Hintz seem to be on the right track ATM. Not sure how to feel about Saarela though...


----------



## Ihmeilja

I disagree with the idea of Laine going to CHL. He is still a young kid and players at that age are often very raw and incomplete. If a guy, who is incomplete, but has certain strengths is going to CHL to complete him as player, he neglects the developing of his strengths and Laine is at the age where he should still be developing his strengths more than complete him self as player, or trying to adapt his style to North American hockey. You see he is very young and has all the time in the world to adapt to pro hockey and after that to NA hockey. I would have liked to see him splitting this season with A-junior league, where he would have had nice scoring practice and Mestis, where he would have had environment, where to adjust to mens hockey. I think he has been a bit rushed to mens hockey right now.

For those guys, who are throwing Laine to CHL, I would like to present Jonatan Tanus, for whom the CHL did miracles. As a 17 year old Tanus was close to Sm-liiga and after two seasons in the OHL as a 19 year old he is a fourth liner in a team, where a 16 year old Laine has been a third liner.
You see, if try to adapt a certain type of player, a skill player in the NA style at that early, it could also mess up the players play. It is much more effective to develop the game in more familiar enviroment at that point and adapt to NA game later.

Laine is surely going to be a regular in Liiga in the next season or in the 16-17 and that's why I think his path would just be disturped if going to CHL.


----------



## Pyy83

I have typed my first opinion/ report about Patrick few months ago when I was the Mestis-game Hokki-LeKi.

I was at the game today also in Kajaani. The game again was Hokki-LeKi again and I was paying close attention to Patrik with my coworkers. 

I have to say that Patrik's effort on todays game was more worse than on the autumn game. I have no intention to bully the guy or bring him down on purpose, but he is doing it himself. At this moment he is average or mork likely below average mestis-player. Skating, timing, everything was very bad. Many turnovers and when he tried to check or some force, he was floored quite a few times. I know he is young but the frame and weight that he has, it was not showing.

Lack of effort is the biggest problem for sure. The LeKi coach should have benched him in my opinion. He barely skated on many occations when he did not have the puck.

Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi has played for my hometown team Hokki this season and the difference between these players is astonishing. PuljujÃ¤rvi is flying on his skates compared to Laine.


----------



## FinPanda

^ Not surprising.

I still think Tappara/LeKi isn't right place for him. I feel like they hate him. I don't know how can I blame them though because he is doing it himself, but he is still 16 years old. 

I don't mean other leagues, but maybe some other team in Finland.


----------



## JJTT

Why aren't they sending him to A-Juniors? Things aren't clearly working out with Leki..


----------



## Jussi

Pyy83 said:


> I have typed my first opinion/ report about Patrick few months ago when I was the Mestis-game Hokki-LeKi.
> 
> I was at the game today also in Kajaani. The game again was Hokki-LeKi again and I was paying close attention to Patrik with my coworkers.
> 
> I have to say that Patrik's effort on todays game was more worse than on the autumn game. I have no intention to bully the guy or bring him down on purpose, but he is doing it himself. *At this moment he is average or mork* likely below average mestis-player. Skating, timing, everything was very bad. Many turnovers and when he tried to check or some force, he was floored quite a few times. I know he is young but the frame and weight that he has, it was not showing.
> 
> Lack of effort is the biggest problem for sure. The LeKi coach should have benched him in my opinion. He barely skated on many occations when he did not have the puck.
> 
> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi has played for my hometown team Hokki this season and the difference between these players is astonishing. PuljujÃ¤rvi is flying on his skates compared to Laine.


----------



## Jussi

JJTT said:


> Why aren't they sending him to A-Juniors? Things aren't clearly working out with Leki..




IIRC his teammates had gotten fed up with him as well.


----------



## Tormentor

Jussi said:


> IIRC his teammates had gotten fed up with him as well.



Some people seem to have an agenda to trash Laine every chance they get. Might not be a bad idea to filter some of the stuff written about him, especially when you find it on a message board.


----------



## Tormentor

I didn't watch tonight's match, but I have one of the earlier Hokki-LeKi games from this season on tape. Here are Laine's shifts from that game (#23 blue jersey):



When judging his effort level you have to remember what his starting point was, a few years ago there were games where he didn't backcheck at all and mostly just floated around in the neutral zone. Another thing worth noting is that he's out of shape, partly because of the knee injury, partly because he hasn't trained like a pro yet. Personally I'd wait for next season before making a bigger judgement. The road is long and he's clearly underachieving at the moment, he can do much better than that. A good program for the summer and we should see a huge improvement.

Personally I see Mestis as the right environment for him this season. More demanding coaching plus playing against grown-ups is better than juniors me thinks.


----------



## wings5

Seems the hype is dying, he has not shown anything noteworthy so far this season.


----------



## Jussi

Tormentor said:


> Some people seem to have an agenda to trash Laine every chance they get. Might not be a bad idea to filter some of the stuff written about him, especially when you find it on a message board.




It's one thing if it's a single poster saying it but when you have multiple posters saying it at Jatkoaika, it tends to be true.


----------



## Tormentor

Jussi said:


> It's one thing if it's a single poster saying it but when you have multiple posters saying it at Jatkoaika, it tends to be true.



There are plenty of examples of a single person starting an untrue rumour and the rest repeating it like a lemming. Some of the alleged misconduct is true, some of it isn't: *Link*


----------



## agent082

It wasn't a surprise to me that trying to teach him a lesson and trying to make him a typical finnish 3rd line grinder causes him to struggle. It is obvious that finnish hockey can't handle this type of talent.


----------



## JJTT

agent082 said:


> It wasn't a surprise to me that trying to teach him a lesson and trying to make him a typical finnish 3rd line grinder causes him to stuggle. It is oblivious that finnish hockey can't handle this type of talent.




I don't think they are trying to make him a grinder. More of a player who isn't a liability defensively when he is on the ice.

His skating is really holding him back. If he could get his skating into Jesse Joensuu'ish level he would be a much better player. He is just too slow to get into good scoring positions now.


----------



## agent082

JJTT said:


> I don't think they are trying to make him a grinder. More of a player who isn't a liability defensively when he is on the ice.
> 
> His skating is really holding him back. If he could get his skating into Jesse Joensuu'ish level he would be a much better player. He is just too slow to get into good scoring positions now.




Have to disagree. Now it seems that the biggest concern is if he is backchecking enough or is he good enough to prevent other team to score. 

Last week i watched Selanne's game from 1993 when he was 22 and I have to say that Laine is already a better defensive player than Teemu was at age of 22.


----------



## Jussi

Tormentor said:


> There are plenty of examples of a single person starting an untrue rumour and the rest repeating it like a lemming. Some of the alleged misconduct is true, some of it isn't: *Link*




So one random person on twitter is more reliable than several posters on a message board.


----------



## JJTT

Jussi said:


> So one random person is twitter is more reliable than several posters on a message board.




RÃ¤sÃ¤nen is a captain of the U17 team National Team and long time teammate of Laine..


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

JJTT said:


> RÃ¤sÃ¤nen is a captain of the U17 team National Team and long time teammate of Laine..




Being a long time teammate might make him a bit biased too, but I think he is more reliable as a source than your average Jatkoaika posters.


----------



## FinProspects

Hold your horses. We are talking about immature, out of shape, injury recovering 16year old player who still might grow even though he is already 195cm. He will train with Nieminen and Barkov next summer. Potential and skill is still there, and you cant teach size. Patience my friends.


----------



## BusQuets

He only has to get his skating to Perry's level and he can be a great goal scorer in NHL.


----------



## Noma

FinProspects said:


> Hold your horses. We are talking about immature, out of shape, injury recovering 16year old player who still might grow even though he is already 195cm.




According to himself he is "only" 193cm (6'4"). But yep, still growing.


----------



## Quethas

Pyy83 said:


> His skating is good when he gets to skate just forwards, he gets up relatively good speed after a slow start when he is skating only forwards, BUT if he has to stop or turn around or make fast direction changes it is absolutely horrendeus and his backwards skating even more horrendeus.
> 
> There was some glimpses of good use of the stick and he uses his reach to try get around defenders worked once or twice in the game. He got the assist for the only Leki goal, basically passed the puck to player who got to tap it on empty net.



I watched JYP-Akatemia - LeKi yesterday and this post seems to sum up a lot of things I noticed too. Offensive talent with the puck is obvious and he gave couple of really good passes yesterday, his stickhandling is pretty good and I know he has a heavy shot. 

Play without the puck is still work in progress but I think it has improved. He seems to want check more than before and generally seems to be more active than let's say one year ago.

Skating is obviously the biggest issue and the reason why he isn't more effective at the moment. But then again that department reminds me couple of players who's skating was horrible at the age of 16. Nowadays I think Mikko Rantanen and Joel Armia are skating well enough. Good training during the summer can do miracles for skating with the big guys.


----------



## trick9

Still think he would benefit greatly and possibly regain that top-3 prospect status in time for 2016 draft if he went to CHL after this season.


----------



## Tormentor

Quethas said:


> I watched JYP-Akatemia - LeKi yesterday




Off-topic, but I presume you paid some attention to Niku while watching that game. How would you rank him now in comparison to other Finns eligible for 2015 NHL draft? I remember you had him quite low few months ago, has anything changed since then?


----------



## perstakli

trick9 said:


> Still think he would benefit greatly and possibly regain that top-3 prospect status in time for 2016 draft if he went to CHL after this season.




That would probably help out on the mental side of things - not being the 'victim' of his reputation and skills might work wonders on him. Skill-wise, well, if he works hard enough to dominate Liiga next year there's no reason he wouldn't be able to be a top-3 prospect anyway (see: Barkov).


----------



## Quethas

Tormentor said:


> Off-topic, but I presume you paid some attention to Niku while watching that game. How would you rank him now in comparison to other Finns eligible for 2015 NHL draft? I remember you had him quite low few months ago, has anything changed since then?



I had three reasons to watch that game yesterday. Niku was one of them.

I still don't consider him that highly. I just don't like his defensive game that much. Seems to be fairly often bit out of place and to my eyes he seems still too light. He needs to get more physical. I also think that he is bit hasty with the puck at the own end when there is little time. 

He seems to be good at offensively though and is pretty good skater. At the offensive zone he seems to be pretty smart player and that is a good thing. Hockey sense is one of the things you really can't train. So overall in my opinion he is around the same level with the likes of Aho, Saarela and Tammela.


----------



## FinProspects

Laine with U-17 team in February's tournament. Seems quite unlike that he would play in U-18 WC in spring IMO.


----------



## fr9dd9

FinProspects said:


> Laine with U-17 team in February's tournament. Seems quite unlike that he would play in U-18 WC in spring IMO.





Its so sad that this young man who last year blowed every ones minds with all hattricks and overall extreme scoring is not even going to play in u18 this year.. what the f happened. He should be in shape by now...


----------



## FinProspects

So 3 games and 0+1 in a same tournament (basically) that he dominated last year, scoring 7+1 or something. Saying that his performance is disappointing would be quite an understatement.


----------



## kelsier

FinProspects said:


> So 3 games and 0+1 in a same tournament (basically) that he dominated last year, scoring 7+1 or something. Saying that his performance is disappointing would be quite an understatement.




Don't like those numbers, but not having watched the games it's pretty hard to draw many conclussions.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

The few shifts I watched from the Russia-game, he looked slow but you could still see the skill. He was playing physical, deked his way to a scoring spot and made some nice passes. Don't know if he has been particularly bad outside those few shifts, but to me it looks like the team as a whole is struggling.


----------



## wings5

Pretty disappointing considering how well he played internationally last year. I don't know why he doesn't get some junior games.


----------



## JJTT

wings5 said:


> Pretty disappointing considering how well he played internationally last year. I don't know why he doesn't get some junior games.




He has been playing in juniors for few weeks now. 5 games 2+1.

His junior team isn't going to make the playoffs so back to Leki after this week.


----------



## wings5

JJTT said:


> He has been playing in juniors for few weeks now. 5 games 2+1.
> 
> His junior team isn't going to make the playoffs so back to Leki after this week.




Is he still struggling? Stats don't tell the whole story but you'd expect more. His knee/leg injury has long passed so he should be fine, I don't know what's going on. Kind of reminding me of Blake Clarke but I hope it's not the case and he finds his game.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

He looks dominant at times in Mestis. It's actually quite impressive how good he can look despite his bad skating. I think he is just as skilled as PuljujÃ¤rvi, if not more, he just needs to mature and understand what it takes to be a professional athlete. We have seen the improvement with Barkov's skating, I hope Laine can do the same.

EDIT: He just almost OUTSKATED a defender, and played the last 10-15 seconds on PK.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

1+3, the return of the prodigal son?

Did anyone catch the Czech game, how did he look? On text-tv he looks like a beast


----------



## kelsier

Nice to see Laine feeding salt to the fanbase who suddenly thought his skills had disappeared into a thin air. Out of pure offensive *raw* skill I think he's still the most gifted out of the recent elite offensive prospects from Finland. And that's a lot said, thinking the country has guys like Barkov, Rantanen, PuljujÃ¤rvi etc on and off the pipeline. Wether that translates and wether he matures up are still question marks. I'm really hoping to catch atleast a few games to watch him in these championships. Laine & PuljujÃ¤rvi in the same line, just too much to pass!


----------



## FinProspects

Raimo SillanpÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> 1+3, the return of the prodigal son?
> 
> Did anyone catch the Czech game, how did he look? On text-tv he looks like a beast




According to Jatkoaika, Laine "did whatever he wanted". That sounds like the player we saw last season.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

kelsier said:


> Nice to see Laine feeding salt to the fanbase who suddenly thought his skills had disappeared into a thin air. Out of pure offensive *raw* skill I think he's still the most gifted out of the recent elite offensive prospects from Finland. And that's a lot said, thinking the country has guys like Barkov, Rantanen, PuljujÃ¤rvi etc on and off the pipeline. Wether that translates and wether he matures up are still question marks. I'm really hoping to catch atleast a few games to watch him in these championships. Laine & PuljujÃ¤rvi in the same line, just too much to pass!




yeah - the one photo they had in Jatkoaika.. Laine was a head taller than everyone else. That + skill.. *drooling*

In the article they said some good things too:
_− Pelit olisi tietysti voineet mennÃ¤ paremminkin. Kausi on ollut ehkÃ¤ vÃ¤hÃ¤n rikkonainen viimekevÃ¤isen polvileikkauksen takia. Ei oikein kunnolla pystynyt treenaamaan ja valmistautumaan.
− Miesten peleissÃ¤ joutuu kuitenkin tekemÃ¤Ã¤n paljon enemmÃ¤n hommia kuin junioripeleissÃ¤. KyllÃ¤ MestiksessÃ¤ pelaaminen tÃ¤llÃ¤ kaudella on ollut hyvÃ¤ kasvun paikka, Laine analysoi kauttaan._

My season could have gone better, it was maybe a bit hampered by the knee operation last spring. I was unable to properly train and get prepared
In men's games you must work a lot harder than in juniors. Having played in Mestis this season has been a good place to grow

If all that took this season under the bench was the knee operation, and if he continues like this.. man the 2016 draft is going to be the best ever for Finland


----------



## teddy83

Raimo SillanpÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> yeah - the one photo they had in Jatkoaika.. Laine was a head taller than everyone else. That + skill.. *drooling*
> 
> In the article they said some good things too:
> _− Pelit olisi tietysti voineet mennÃ¤ paremminkin. Kausi on ollut ehkÃ¤ vÃ¤hÃ¤n rikkonainen viimekevÃ¤isen polvileikkauksen takia. Ei oikein kunnolla pystynyt treenaamaan ja valmistautumaan.
> − Miesten peleissÃ¤ joutuu kuitenkin tekemÃ¤Ã¤n paljon enemmÃ¤n hommia kuin junioripeleissÃ¤. KyllÃ¤ MestiksessÃ¤ pelaaminen tÃ¤llÃ¤ kaudella on ollut hyvÃ¤ kasvun paikka, Laine analysoi kauttaan._
> 
> My season could have gone better, it was maybe a bit hampered by the knee operation last spring. I was unable to properly train and get prepared
> In men's games you must work a lot harder than in juniors. Having played in Mestis this season has been a good place to grow
> 
> If all that took this season under the bench was the knee operation, and if he continues like this.. *man the 2016 draft is going to be the best ever for Finland*



Yeah if Puljujarvi remembers how to score in the junior level again....


----------



## kelsier

Raimo SillanpÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> yeah - the one photo they had in Jatkoaika.. Laine was a head taller than everyone else. That + skill.. *drooling*
> 
> In the article they said some good things too:
> _− Pelit olisi tietysti voineet mennÃ¤ paremminkin. Kausi on ollut ehkÃ¤ vÃ¤hÃ¤n rikkonainen viimekevÃ¤isen polvileikkauksen takia. Ei oikein kunnolla pystynyt treenaamaan ja valmistautumaan.
> − Miesten peleissÃ¤ joutuu kuitenkin tekemÃ¤Ã¤n paljon enemmÃ¤n hommia kuin junioripeleissÃ¤. KyllÃ¤ MestiksessÃ¤ pelaaminen tÃ¤llÃ¤ kaudella on ollut hyvÃ¤ kasvun paikka, Laine analysoi kauttaan._
> 
> My season could have gone better, it was maybe a bit hampered by the knee operation last spring. I was unable to properly train and get prepared
> In men's games you must work a lot harder than in juniors. Having played in Mestis this season has been a good place to grow
> 
> If all that took this season under the bench was the knee operation, and if he continues like this.. man the 2016 draft is going to be the best ever for Finland




Yes, people are jumping the gun on horrible skating while when looking into the past season he was much more agile on the ice for what I've talked to people who actually watched his games. When you miss the whole summer of training and carry a frame that's nearly comparable to a gorilla that's what happens. Lets hope he doesn't get a broken ankle on the last game of the season again.


----------



## JJTT

teddy83 said:


> Yeah if Puljujarvi remembers how to score in the junior level again....




PuljujÃ¤rvi has played nearly 90 games this season, drop off in his level of play was kinda expected.


----------



## BusQuets

Looking at Perry and his skating. Is there any reason why Laine couldn't do what he does? Is he hungry in front of the net as Perry is?


----------



## Erikfromfin

1+1 against swiss sofar. 2 periods to go. his now 2+3=5 on tournament


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Quietly roaring back?


----------



## wings5

Good he is finally performing as expected although, he is experiencing a much bigger drop in level compared to his regular league than most other players.


----------



## NHL Dude 120

Man he's already 6'4 he's gonna be huge, also I thought he's a center


----------



## Noma

NHL Dude 120 said:


> Man he's already 6'4 he's gonna be huge, also I thought he's a center




Yep, and he's still growing. He got 3 cm more last year, and he said that the prediction is now somewhere around 198-201 cm (6'5" - 6'6") but may be even more than that.

That's probably one big reason for his clumsy skating. Hard to finetune the technics when your tools are constantly changing their size.


----------



## kelsier

Didn't see the first goal but Laine was the most visible guy on the ice (and not all because he was about head taller than the average). Had a couple of good openings including a breakaway and empty netter from behind own blue line to get another goal on the 3rd period. His stick work really caught the eye. Worked pretty well both ways today.


----------



## Teukka

Ridiculously smooth for a guy his size (and also for a guy whose skating still looks so awkward). Every time he was on the ice, he was a threat. Definitely the best non-goaltender (can't use the word "skater" here) among Team Finland players tonight. Puljujarvi, who scored a nice goal from Laine's (awesome) pass, didn't look nearly as dominant as Laine did, which is saying much.


----------



## NHL Dude 120

Noma said:


> Yep, and he's still growing. He got 3 cm more last year, and he said that the prediction is now somewhere around 198-201 cm (6'5" - 6'6") but may be even more than that.
> 
> That's probably one big reason for his clumsy skating. Hard to finetune the technics when your tools are constantly changing their size.




Thaks, umm was wondering what happend to him playing center ???


----------



## HockeyHistorian

NHL Dude 120 said:


> Thaks, umm was wondering what happend to him playing center ???




As far as I know, he has never been a center. And considering that he is extremely offensive minded, it's a good thing.


----------



## Joonas

47 mins played against Latvia and Laine has two goals already, just sick!


----------



## FinProspects

Joonas said:


> 47 mins played against Latvia and Laine has two goals already, just sick!




4+3 (4+4 but one assist was removed) thus far in 3 games as an underager.


----------



## kelsier

Annoys the **** out of me not being able find streams for this game. And boo for the people who had him signed him off from the first round already! 

Funny to think of he was nearly a suprise pick for the tournament. Laine is continuing where he got left off in the 5 nations tournament last year (also as an underager), which is dominating his elders.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Well Canada game will be streamed will getto see this beast.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Are there highlights from Finland's games somewhere?


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Laine is back with a bang!


----------



## Joonas

There is some highlights.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwpQrKs_OS-xmQdR_dqCGpQ


----------



## Hzzz

His wrist shot is just filthy. He reminds me of Kovalchuk or Ovechkin (although Laine is a bad skater)


----------



## Zaddy

Liking what I'm seeing from Laine. In general though I've been very impressed with almost every '98 born player in the U18's. Benson, Dubois, Sokolov, Laine...A very fine group of prospects for the 2016 draft.


----------



## PensFan101

Laine with another from Puljujarvi to put Canada down 2-0. Getting torched by two 98's... Finland has to be excited about this guy, even with the ups and downs.

Also his hockey hair is on point.


----------



## Esko6

PensFan101 said:


> Laine with another from Puljujarvi to put Canada down 2-0. Getting torched by two 98's... Finland has to be excited about this guy, even with the ups and downs.
> 
> Also his hockey hair is on point.




He has grown a long mullet and tucks his shirt so that his red protective gear is showing. Is he trying to get maximum visibility so that the scouts notice him?


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Esko6 said:


> He has grown a long mullet and tucks his shirt so that his red protective gear is showing. Is he trying to get maximum visibility so that the scouts notice him?




Who gives a hoot if he's trying to stand out? As long as he stands out as a player, scores goals, I don't care if he's in a circus clown costume


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Esko6 said:


> He has grown a long mullet and tucks his shirt so that his red protective gear is showing. Is he trying to get maximum visibility so that the scouts notice him?




The hair is pretty ridiculous, but doesn't/didn't Ovechkin tuck his shirt like that too? He is Laine's favourite player so it might have something to do with that.


----------



## Kilipukki

Glad to see Laine back in action and i hope hes grown up mentally so theres no more childish stuff. 2016 draft looking very promising for Finland.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Noma said:


> Yep, and he's still growing. He got 3 cm more last year, and he said that the prediction is now somewhere around 198-201 cm (6'5" - 6'6") but may be even more than that.
> 
> That's probably one big reason for his clumsy skating. Hard to finetune the technics when your tools are constantly changing their size.



Yeah. I don't get it why people are so worried about his skating. He is a tower on skates and still growing so it would be next to impossible to maintain any agility. He just turned 17 a few days ago, so there is time to learn to skate again once the growing stops. He already has NHL caliber shot and a good offensive vision to back that up. His size and skill is an unheard combination in hockey history among prospects.


----------



## Paxon

Jack DiBiase said:


> Yeah. I don't get it why people are so worried about his skating. He is a tower on skates and still growing so it would be next to impossible to maintain any agility. He just turned 17 a few days ago, so there is time to learn to skate again once the growing stops. He already has NHL caliber shot and a good offensive vision to back that up. His size and skill is an unheard combination in hockey history among prospects.




Well I get the concerns because it's not like people are debating drafting him in the 1st round, they are (or were) debating drafting him over the likes of Chychrun, Mathews, and Puljujarvi. If his skating winds up just average at the next level it'd be hard to put him ahead of that group. If, once his physical growth spurts end, he's able to become a plus skater, then you're looking at potentially one of the best wingers in the league at least in terms of talent package.

His skating looked really bad by his standards after his knee injury, so I'm glad to see he looks like he's moving better than ever now.


----------



## fr9dd9

He looks realy good out there.. its so ****ing awesome to think that these two pulju and laine will if they are helthy play this tourney next year.....


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

fr9dd9 said:


> He looks realy good out there.. its so ****ing awesome to think that these two pulju and laine will if they are helthy play this tourney next year.....




Hopefully they are on different lines, though.


----------



## McGlassbangers

Another goal (GWG) against Slovakia. 5gp 6-3-9 as an underager.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Snatched 7th goal in tourney and dangling like theres no tomorrow


----------



## Jeffrey

This guy is really good!


----------



## Periwinkle

He does look awesome. Hopefully he can translate his skills to pro level and the skating won't hold him back. It doesn't look as if he's just dominating with his size at the U18 level.


----------



## Esko6

Periwinkle said:


> He does look awesome. Hopefully he can translate his skills to pro level and the skating won't hold him back. It doesn't look as if he's just dominating with his size at the U18 level.




I kinda feel like he does. Often he has a defender trying to push him over, but he just dangles through it. I don't know if it would work against stronger defenders.


----------



## Periwinkle

I didn't mean the size doesn't help, of course it does, but that it doesn't appear to be a case of all size, little other tools.

Future will tell, of course.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

He has to learn to pass the puck in time. There's no chance he can hang on to the puck that long against stronger NHL defensemen.


----------



## BobDobolina

Reminds me of Vanek.


----------



## Alexandrov

BobDobolina said:


> Reminds me of Vanek.




Me too. Size, skating, hands, shot, gambling problem. The works.


----------



## Risingwind

Now tied with Matthews for U18 top goal scorer at 8 goals each and they're gonna settle it in the finals.


----------



## BobDobolina

Alexandrov said:


> Me too. Size, skating, hands, shot, gambling problem. The works.




That's just mean.


----------



## JJTT

https://vimeo.com/125993882

His goal vs Slovakia was just dirty.


----------



## Shwaguy*

Next draft is gonna have a LOT of big skilled players at the top of the draft.

Matthews, Puljujarvi, Laine, Chychrun, Brown, Jones, Day(?), and more


----------



## bob27

JJTT said:


> https://vimeo.com/125993882
> 
> His goal vs Slovakia was just dirty.




Whoa, that's some Jagr-level flow! That alone should raise his draft stock dramatically.


----------



## wings5

As good as he has been so far this will be his real test in the final, he racked up some good numbers against weaker teams and had a goal against Canada but I want to see how he does against a faced pace team like the US. He looks like a force against Swiss even though they were midgets compared to him but his skating still doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Esko6

wings5 said:


> As good as he has been so far this will...




The US team has been so overpowered that I don't think that the finals can really be used to judge anyone. Including individuals in team US


----------



## FinProspects

wings5 said:


> As good as he has been so far this will be his real test in the final, he racked up some good numbers against weaker teams and had a goal against Canada but I want to see how he does against a faced pace team like the US. He looks like a force against Swiss even though they were midgets compared to him but his skating still doesn't look good at all.




I reaally really disagree with the skating. Will he have Ovehckin/Malkin-like skating? No effin way. Will the skating be an issue for him? No effin way. 

Given the history (knee surgery, the guy is 6.4, still growing) his skating is just fine. And usually the big guys seem slower than they really are. To me his skating reminds me of Getzlaf/Perry. Do those guys need speed to dominate in NHL? Nope. 

What I've been most impressed thus far is his decisions with the puck and stickhandling in traffic areas. Altough he may seem clumsy, his skill compensates rather well. 

Also, scoring against weaker teams.. Laine has had goal in every game in the tourmanment thus far, so he has been very consistent. 

USA is on their own level and the final could get really ugly. There's not much Laine or anyone else can do. It's a team game after all.

But even if Laine doesnt score a single goal, he will be a lock for tournament all star-team as an underager.


----------



## Brun0

Usa is a depth team, But Finaldn certainly has better stars. We'll see...


----------



## Uncle Scrooge

Brun0 said:


> Usa is a depth team, But Finaldn certainly has better stars. We'll see...




US have the best player in the tournament.


----------



## thomast

Reikai said:


> US have the best player in the tournament.




Matthews has better team around him. USA has scored 44 goals in the tournament comparing to 22 goals for Finland. I wouldn't say that Matthews is clearly the best player in the tournament. Laine is challenging him for that.

If we talk about next draft year i think that Matthews have been better than other #1 candidate PuljujÃ¤rvi. If PuljujÃ¤rvi doesen't outplay Matthews at WJC i think Matthews will go ahead PuljujÃ¤rvi. We have to throw Chychrun in the mix too but to me Matthews is favourite. Laine is playing himself to the top 10. If he can work on his skating and translate his game to pro game he is going to be top 5 player. He is most dynamic player of that draft class no doubt about that.


----------



## bezdomnyj durak

Reikai said:


> US have the best player in the tournament.




Laine is Finnish


----------



## QnebO

Laine can't carry whole team if USA overpowers Finland too badly and gets all the momentum. 

If the game is somewhat even, then we can talk about it.


----------



## Snowsii

I wonder how much Laine & PuljujÃ¤rvi will dominate next year in U18


----------



## QnebO

Snowsii said:


> "I wonder how much Laine & PuljujÃ¤rvi will dominate next year in U18 "




If we somehow win gold, that's a good title for new topic.


----------



## Jussi

FinProspects said:


> I reaally really disagree with the skating. Will he have Ovehckin/Malkin-like skating? No effin way. Will the skating be an issue for him? No effin way.
> 
> Given the history (knee surgery, the guy is 6.4, still growing) his skating is just fine. And usually the big guys seem slower than they really are. To me his skating reminds me of Getzlaf/Perry. Do those guys need speed to dominate in NHL? Nope.




While Getzlaf and Perry aren't speedsters, both can turn in small spaces quickly. Laine isn't even close to that level. But he's got time on his side. It's his activity or lack of when he doesn't have the puck. Tappara fans at Jatkoaika have mentioned it several times that his defense usually consists of standing in one place and I could actually see that several times yesterday. His first shift on the ot was a complete disaster, we were lucky the Swiss didn't capitalize during it. He really shouldn't have been on the ice during the Swiss equalizer.


----------



## Risingwind

Snowsii said:


> I wonder how much Laine & PuljujÃ¤rvi will dominate next year in U18




If they keep on progressing like we might suppose they would progress, it's possible that they don't play in the U18 team anymore. I suppose it depends on how many of the other young players land in the big team. If either of them can elevate their play through the next season and become a dominant figure by the playoffs, it might be enough to compete for a spot in the NT. It'll need to be a showing at the level of Barkov/Granlund/Pulkkinen though, but I'm not going to proclaim it an outright impossibility. I can see all the ingredients there for both of them, it just needs a dose of hard, intelligent training work and some good fortune coming their way.


----------



## Hagged

Jussi said:


> While Getzlaf and Perry aren't speedsters, both can turn in small spaces quickly. Laine isn't even close to that level. But he's got time on his side. It's his activity or lack of when he doesn't have the puck. Tappara fans at Jatkoaika have mentioned it several times that his defense usually consists of standing in one place and I could actually see that several times yesterday. His first shift on the ot was a complete disaster, we were lucky the Swiss didn't capitalize during it. He really shouldn't have been on the ice during the Swiss equalizer.




Neither getz or Perry were close to that level when they were 16. Well I'm not sure about Perry but getzlaf wasn't exactly a figure skater either at that age.


----------



## Jussi

Risingwind said:


> If they keep on progressing like we might suppose they would progress, it's possible that they don't play in the U18 team anymore. I suppose it depends on how many of the other young players land in the big team. If either of them can elevate their play through the next season and become a dominant figure by the playoffs, it might be enough to compete for a spot in the NT. It'll need to be a showing at the level of Barkov/Granlund/Pulkkinen though, but I'm not going to proclaim it an outright impossibility. I can see all the ingredients there for both of them, it just needs a dose of hard, intelligent training work and some good fortune coming their way.




If KÃ¤rpÃ¤t play in the finals again, then it's very likely that PuljujÃ¤rvi won't be at the tournament (assuming he's developed so much that he's a key part of the team). Tappara are in fora major shake up so they might not make the final next season. So I'd guess that at least one of PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine won't be there. Next year's tournament is also played in the US, so flying straight from the finals isn't an option.


----------



## wings5

Hagged said:


> Neither getz or Perry were close to that level when they were 16. Well I'm not sure about Perry but getzlaf wasn't exactly a figure skater either at that age.




You've seen Getzlaf or Perry at 16? They were elite players in their own right and no their skating was not great at all but they were good at turning in corners, very quick when they needed to be down low, ahead of Laine for sure in that category. Laine is also reminiscent of Mark Stone who is not the greatest skater at all but managed to improve in that category a ton since junior when it was terrible. I think Laine can do the same. In terms of what I've seen from him I really liked that he has an active stick as he was constantly lifting the stick and stripping the puck from opposing players so their is a commitment to defense that will improve. He doesn't play with the edge of Perry even though he doesn't shy away from physical play I can't see him getting 100 + PIMS at the next level like Perry, however I can't see him getting as little as Stone, he is a competitive fiery kid.


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

So where does everyone see this kid going in 2016? Seems to have a pretty complete offensive package. His skating is not at all a concern from what I've seen. The kid is huge and just turned 17, I'm sure his coordination will improve.

The Malkin/Vanek comparison seems pretty good to me. Maybe a bit of Bobby Ryan tossed in there as well.


----------



## kelsier

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> So where does everyone see this kid going in 2016? Seems to have a pretty complete offensive package. His skating is not at all a concern from what I've seen. The kid is huge and just turned 17, I'm sure his coordination will improve.
> 
> The Malkin/Vanek comparison seems pretty good to me. Maybe a bit of Bobby Ryan tossed in there as well.




He is a complete mystery at this point of time. The most untapped raw offensial potential I've seen in a for a very long time. I've said the same thing throughout the season so far. The roof is on the ceiling of a skyscraper and the bottom down in the cellar. You could see what he can do without proper skating and somewhat selfish gamestyle. Both can be taught. Playing and training with adults should have a positive affect on the psychological side. If everything false into place, well... there's that thing called stardom. But lets just be patient, wait and hope for the best. He plays in my home town so next season should be entertaining the very least.


----------



## JJTT

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> So where does everyone see this kid going in 2016? Seems to have a pretty complete offensive package. His skating is not at all a concern from what I've seen. The kid is huge and just turned 17, I'm sure his coordination will improve.




Ask again after the summer.

If his skating still sucks 2nd round

If his skating is good top 10


----------



## Paxon

JJTT said:


> Ask again after the summer.
> 
> If his skating still sucks 2nd round
> 
> If his skating is good top 10




His skating/other things will probably have to degrade significantly for him to fall out of the 1st. I think improvements in his skating will be the difference between him being seen as one of the elite prospects in the top cluster vs. not being put in that group, but it's hard to imagine him not going in the 1st. The tools are elite for a player of any size and he's huge.


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

Granted, it's only two matches, but watching the games against Canada and the US, I didn't see much that I liked about Laine. Against the best teams, I just didn't see any evidence of the high hockey IQ that you look for in a top 10 player. He didn't seem to position himself to help his linemates win battles. He had a couple of good passes, but on the whole passing wasn't great. His defensive play was lackadaisical. Yes, he has good hands, but his game just seems to place too much emphasis on dangling, which rarely transitions to the pro level unless you're Pavel Datsyuk. 

When I watch him, I get the same feeling I got when watching John McFarland at around the same age. McFarland had two great tools: he was fast, and he had great hands. Laine is big and has great hands. Both of them are self-centred, rather than selfish, in that they want the puck, but when they don't have it, they don't put themselves in the position that maximizes the chances of the puck carrier getting it to them. To me, this is an IQ issue and it's unlikely to improve.


----------



## CrosbytoKessel

I know a ton about skating, worked with a ton of pro skating coaches. I would like to see a video of him skating if somone has one.


----------



## Critter

bennett said:


> I know a ton about skating, worked with a ton of pro skating coaches. I would like to see a video of him skating if somone has one.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM87mnqfQns

here you go, number 27.


----------



## kelsier

LoveHateLeafs said:


> Granted, it's only two matches, but watching the games against Canada and the US, I didn't see much that I liked about Laine. Against the best teams, I just didn't see any evidence of the high hockey IQ that you look for in a top 10 player. He didn't seem to position himself to help his linemates win battles. He had a couple of good passes, but on the whole passing wasn't great. His defensive play was lackadaisical. Yes, he has good hands, but his game just seems to place too much emphasis on dangling, which rarely transitions to the pro level unless you're Pavel Datsyuk.
> 
> When I watch him, I get the same feeling I got when watching John McFarland at around the same age. McFarland had two great tools: he was fast, and he had great hands. Laine is big and has great hands. Both of them are self-centred, rather than selfish, in that they want the puck, but when they don't have it, they don't put themselves in the position that maximizes the chances of the puck carrier getting it to them. To me, this is an IQ issue and it's unlikely to improve.




Did John McFarland posses a world class, elite shot with superb release as well?

You have to dig in a little deeper. Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi both were so dominant during their time in the Finnish jr leagues that it was very easy to develope "can do this by myself" kind of attitude. Especially Laine, was apparently surrounded with low quality line mates in the past so he put up those numbers by himself. When he enters FEL next season hopefully, he's no longer the best player of the team and that should weed out some the qualities that makes him less of a team player and we should get a better idea of his hockey IQ and vision. Granted, that he doesn't get another freak injury to ruin the off-season. I actually like that some of the forwards growing up from Finland are a little bit selfish by nature. There has been too many humble promising guys throughout the past years.

Still at the end of the day Laine will be a goal scorer, not a playmaker. That's in his nature and that's what he's best at (possibly from the entire draft class).


----------



## FinProspects

To me Laine is also first and foremost a sniper. No other Finnish player (maybe aside from Pulkkinen) has possessed same kind of goal scoring qualities in the past 20 years. 
When he has a chance he will bury it better than 99,9% of the players, simple as that. I dont think there's that much more you need to know from Laine. 

Some team will take the risk on taking Laine in the first round. I mean how can you not choose 193cm player with that kind of skill level? He is a project, and will never be a 2way force. But goal scoring, skill and size cannot be teached, defense can.

It's all about his skating now, this summer is going to be huge. At the moment I see him going 10-15 in the draft. But a lot can, and will, change during the next year.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

I hope he realizes it sooner rather than later that he can't just slowly dangle his way through stronger opponents and starts looking for the pass more. He should really tone down the selfish somewhat as he must be the most selfish player that I have seen in a long while and never in professional hockey. One thing I noticed in the U18 games was that he frequently took long shifts. If he gets his skating in order and matures as a hockey player, he will most likely become a great goal scorer. I just would've thought that he'd be more mature already since he played almost 40 games in men's teams this season. 

They should send the guy to play in KeuPa under Ville Nieminen, perhaps he could teach him the proper attitude as he allegedly did with Olli Palola.


----------



## VLU5

I remember someone mentioning last year that Ville Nieminen allegedly had said that Laine is even bigger talent than PuljujÃ¤rvi but the problem is that his work ethic is garbage and he doesn't practice like other players of his age, unlike PuljujÃ¤rvi for example. 

This is just a rumor though and nothing I just said can be confirmed. My point is that people are assuming that one summer will do wonders for his skating. At least from what I've gathered about Laine I wouldn't bet my money on him working as hard as Granlund did after his first year in NA. I'd be happy to hear from Tappara followers if I'm completely off here and got it all wrong. 

One thing I know for sure though is that if he becomes the player he could become, he'll be a player I hate to love and love to hate.


----------



## Snowsii

VLU5 said:


> I remember someone mentioning last year that Ville Nieminen allegedly had said that Laine is even bigger talent than PuljujÃ¤rvi but the problem is that his work ethic is garbage and he doesn't practice like other players of his age, unlike PuljujÃ¤rvi for example.
> 
> This is just a rumor though and nothing I just said can be confirmed. My point is that people are assuming that one summer will do wonders for his skating. At least from what I've gathered about Laine I wouldn't bet my money on him working as hard as Granlund did after his first year in NA. I'd be happy to hear from Tappara followers if I'm completely off here and got it all wrong.
> 
> One thing I know for sure though is that if he becomes the player he could become, he'll be a player I hate to love and love to hate.




I would bet, as i think he's allready seen that just his talent wont gurantee him a spot @ Tapparas roster. And he is working with his problems.


----------



## Woodhouse

Laine was selected by Sarnia in today's CHL Import Draft:


----------



## Patmac40

Don't know if he considers coming over but Laine - Zacha - Korostelev would be interesting.


----------



## kelsier

Woodhouse said:


> Laine was selected by Sarnia in today's CHL Import Draft:





Is this normal, in terms of drafting players from European leagues unless there are some kind of assumption they could be heading over?

Would do wonders for Laine's exposure playing in NA but not so sure about his developement.


----------



## Emerz

kelsier said:


> Is this normal, in terms of drafting players from European leagues unless there are some kind of assumption they could be heading over?
> 
> Would do wonders for Laine's exposure playing in NA but not so sure about his developement.




Yes its pretty normal, some teams just swing for the fences and hope the guy reports.


----------



## JJTT

Sarnia didn't even ask him if he is willing to come over, so safe to say this is not happening.


----------



## kelsier

JJTT said:


> Sarnia didn't even ask him if he is willing to come over, so safe to say this is not happening.





So much rather prefer him learning two way game amongst men than playing jr hockey and worrying about his point totals. Wise decision, in other words.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

kelsier said:


> Is this normal, in terms of drafting players from European leagues unless there are some kind of assumption they could be heading over?



Yeah. That's why it's called *import *draft.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Laine should go to play into Sarnia Sting.
His skating issues are major and playing into Sarnia Sting would probably help fix his skating issues and canadian skating coaches are best in the world 

Also Laine has some attitude problems and move to canada would be good for him.
There he'll be far away of his home and that would help him to grew up for mentally.


----------



## Jussi

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Laine should go to play into Sarnia Sting.
> *His skating issues are major and playing into Sarnia Sting would probably help fix his skating issues and canadian skating coaches are best in the world *
> 
> Also Laine has some attitude problems and move to canada would be good for him.
> There he'll be far away of his home and that would help him to grew up for mentally.




He can work on his skating AND defense in Finland.


----------



## kelsier

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Laine should go to play into Sarnia Sting.
> His skating issues are major and playing into Sarnia Sting would probably help fix his skating issues and canadian skating coaches are best in the world
> 
> Also Laine has some attitude problems and move to canada would be good for him.
> There he'll be far away of his home and that would help him to grew up for mentally.




Is that some kind of a reverse psychology - 'Send the sick dog out'?
How on earth would it help sending a kid abroad who might suffer from mental problems and is getting help in his home country? Can't begin to grasp the ideology behind this logic.

What comes to skating, I kind of doubt he would have the same kind of personal coaching he can be provided in Finland. The talents get very good personal coaching here after being recognised. See Rantanen or PuljujÃ¤rvi f.ex. What Laine needs is a good off-season workout program instead of being injured like last year.


----------



## Alexandrov

kelsier said:


> Is that some kind of a reverse psychology - 'Send the sick dog out'?
> How on earth would it help sending a kid abroad who might suffer from mental problems and is getting help in his home country? Can't begin to grasp the ideology behind this logic.




I take it you never studied a year abroad.


----------



## kelsier

Alexandrov said:


> I take it you never studied a year abroad.




I lived a year abroad (working). And the relevance to this is?


----------



## Alexandrov

kelsier said:


> I lived a year abroad (working). And the relevance to this is?




People mature immensly when enablers and safetynets are removed and they are forced out of their comfort zone for a prolonged period of time


----------



## kelsier

Alexandrov said:


> People mature immensly when enablers and safetynets are removed and they are forced out of their comfort zone for a prolonged period of time




Any responsible parent wouldn't send 17 year old kid abroad to "grow up". Your talking about a normal youngster who goes abroad to study, not one who has had psychological isssues in the past and who has seeked professional help to sort out those issues. The best care for the kid is at home and the best envinronment to grow up is to be part of grown up culture. He has the perfect opportunity for that by being part of Tappara organisation and let other grown ups mentor him on and off the ice. Seems he is dealing with his past by getting outside help which seems very responsible. However throwing him out of the safety net before he has even turned an adult is punch of nonsense.


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

Coming over to play in the OHL could be a good thing for him. He'll get to play against the best in his age group, and will likely get more visibility from scouts.

I wouldn't make the decision based on any perceived mental / emotional issues necessarily, he's old enough to be going away to college. If he thinks the OHL gives him the best chance to play in the NHL, he should consider it.


----------



## J17 Vs Proclamation

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> Coming over to play in the OHL could be a good thing for him. He'll get to play against the best in his age group, and will likely get more visibility from scouts.
> 
> I wouldn't make the decision based on any perceived mental / emotional issues necessarily, he's old enough to be going away to college. If he thinks the OHL gives him the best chance to play in the NHL, he should consider it.




He's going to be playing in a well scouted professional league, whilst playing internationally. He will have plenty of visibility from a scouting perspective.

It's faily obvious what Laine needs to do. He needs to improve his skating and train and act like a professional. If he words hard enough and improves his issues, he's going to be a very high NHL draft pick. It's up to him. Which path offers helps him more in regards to his flaws, is anyones guess. No casual fan on this forum can know which is better.


----------



## Alexandrov

kelsier said:


> Any responsible parent wouldn't send 17 year old kid abroad to "grow up". Your talking about a normal youngster who goes abroad to study, not one who has had psychological isssues in the past and who has seeked professional help to sort out those issues. The best care for the kid is at home and the best envinronment to grow up is to be part of grown up culture. He has the perfect opportunity for that by being part of Tappara organisation and let other grown ups mentor him on and off the ice. Seems he is dealing with his past by getting outside help which seems very responsible. However throwing him out of the safety net before he has even turned an adult is punch of nonsense.




I disagree on many levels


----------



## trick9

I'm not sure that decision is 100% yet but he'll most likely stay in Finland.

Same thing happened while back (Sarnia then aswell) when Pavel Zacha and his agent told Sarnia that he'll stay in Liberec but they drafted him 1st overall anyways and managed to convince him to play in NA.


----------



## Jussi

J17 Vs Proclamation said:


> He's going to be playing in a well scouted professional league, whilst playing internationally. He will have plenty of visibility from a scouting perspective.
> 
> It's faily obvious what Laine needs to do. He needs to improve his skating and train and act like a professional. If he words hard enough and improves his issues, he's going to be a very high NHL draft pick. It's up to him. Which path offers helps him more in regards to his flaws, is anyones guess. No casual fan on this forum can know which is better.




Laine's 3 main issues have been his skating, two way/overall play and his "head". It seems he got the last part somewhat on track last season already but he needs to be around adult veterans who teach him how to act and behave in the locker room and bench and the general attitude towards the game. The best environment for that is in Finland for him.


----------



## Periwinkle

Jussi said:


> Laine's 3 main issues have been his skating, two way/overall play and his "head". It seems he got the last part somewhat on track last season already but he needs to be around adult veterans who teach him how to act and behave in the locker room and bench and the general attitude towards the game. The best environment for that is in Finland for him.




I have to agree with this. Letting a 17 yo with a history of behaviour issues and a lack of work ethics go play in a junior hockey team where he could establish himself as a top offensive player ("the top dog") isn't likely to fix an attitude issue concerning defensive game or general behavior issues/attitude problems better than playing in a professional men's league. It would be nice to see one pure sniper that carries a Finnish passport, and a NA junior league would probably be great for developing that, but overall it seems staying in Finland would be the better option.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

He should be playing with the pro-team and If Tappara's coaches are wise they make him the next Barkov for the organization.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

ElHefe said:


> He should be playing with the pro-team and If Tappara's coaches are wise they make him the next Barkov for the organization.




Except Laine is pure right winger not center
Tappara lost 2 their best scorers ( Palola and Jormakka) to KHL.

So there's top line spot waiting for Laine


----------



## FinProspects

Strong start for the season: 3 games in U20, goal in each game. Comments in twitter also state, that Laine is back on track and maybe could even challenge PuljujÃ¤rvi in the draft. Good stuff!


----------



## teravaineSAROS

FinProspects said:


> Strong start for the season: 3 games in U20, goal in each game. Comments in twitter also state, that Laine is back on track and maybe could even challenge PuljujÃ¤rvi in the draft. Good stuff!




Really?? I hope they're not just overhyping him


----------



## FinProspects

teravaineSAROS said:


> Really?? I hope they're not just overhyping him




Yeah, probably they are, but Laine offers an intriguing package of size, goal scoring and skill. If he gets his feet moving, he could also be an effective power forward. But as for now Pulju is set to go top3, Laine probably in top15.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

FinProspects said:


> Yeah, probably they are, but Laine offers an intriguing package of size, goal scoring and skill. If he gets his feet moving, he could also be an effective power forward. But as for now Pulju is set to go top3, Laine probably in top15.




Yes. Obviously depends on their seasons. If Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi produce at the same rate in Liiga this year, who knows what will happen in regards to their draft positions. Still, if the draft was held right now, PuljujÃ¤rvi would most likely have the edge. 

However, there's no denying that Laine seems to be progressing nicely. I think that as a pure goal scorer he is slightly ahead of PuljujÃ¤rvi, but PuljujÃ¤rvi offers a more complete package and has undeniably produced at a better rate thus far. Laine's skating and defensive play still need a considerable amount of work.


----------



## FinProspects

HockeyHistorian said:


> I think that as a pure goal scorer he is slightly ahead of PuljujÃ¤rvi, but PuljujÃ¤rvi offers a more complete package and has undeniably produced at a better rate thus far. Laine's skating and defensive play still need a considerable amount of work.




That will probably be the situation in 5 years to be honest. For what I've seen from KÃ¤rpÃ¤t juniors like Pulju, Aho and Kalapudas is that they want to be more all around-players, which probably will eat some of their offensive zone production, but make them more safe bets as a overall players-> more likely to achieve NHL.

I kinda hope that that isnt the case for Laine. Rather focus on your strenghts than your weaknesses. There's always room in any team for a 195cm sniper, even if there would be some glaring weaknesses in the defensive play.


----------



## JJTT

Here are the goals vs USA

https://youtu.be/tSooUc2KZnU?t=4s
https://youtu.be/P9ki0mDf7dY?t=2m53s

2nd assist and skating

https://youtu.be/P9ki0mDf7dY?t=51s


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Laine seems progress really well.
But is there still chance for that Laine goes to CHL.

Sarnia Sting owns his rights to CHL, so i think they ( Sarnia Sting team management) would probably try to bring Laine in CHL.
Playing in CHL would be excellent, development league for Laine's weaknesses ( skating and defensive play).


----------



## HockeyHistorian

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Laine seems progress really well.
> But is there still chance for that Laine goes to CHL.
> 
> Sarnia Sting owns his rights to CHL, so i think they ( Sarnia Sting team management) would probably try to bring Laine in CHL.
> Playing in CHL would be excellent, development league for Laine's weaknesses ( skating and defensive play).




I fail to see how CHL would be better for his skating and defensive play than playing against men in Liiga. CHL could maybe be better for polishing his offensive skills and adjustment to NA both on and off the ice. As was discussed earlier, it would be a highly questionable choice for him to leave to NA with his history of behavioral problems. I'm 99% sure that Laine will stay in Finland.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

HockeyHistorian said:


> I fail to see how CHL would be better for his skating and defensive play than playing against men in Liiga. CHL could maybe be better for polishing his offensive skills and adjustment to NA both on and off the ice. As was discussed earlier, it would be a highly questionable choice for him to leave to NA with his history of behavioral problems. I'm 99% sure that Laine will stay in Finland.




How good is he for Liiga? Will he get enough ice time or will he end up in Mestis?

Also how good is Laine overall and skating wise compared to Rantanen at the that age?


----------



## Orvelo

teravaineSAROS said:


> How good is he for Liiga? Will he get enough ice time or will he end up in Mestis?
> 
> Also how good is Laine overall and skating wise compared to Rantanen at the that age?




I think he has developed. Rantanen put ALOT effort in to his skating and it developed alot in 3 years, but i don't know if Laine has the skating at liiga level.


----------



## seadawg

I just posted in the PuljujÃ¤rvi thread that I was at the game yesterday and Laine has really developed nicely and I think he will go before PuljujÃ¤rvi in the draft.

Laine's shot, positional awareness, size and strength make him an extremely intriguing prospect.

PuljujÃ¤rvi is also very good. An elite level passer and skater (one of the best I have seen for his size), but he doesn't have the scoring touch I'd expect from a potential top 3 draftee and at times he really seemed unaware of where to position himself on the ice. 

I think part of it is that while playing with Laine, PuljujÃ¤rvi isn't the go-to option (especially on the power play) and therefore he doesn't really know where to go on the ice. I've read from others that Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi don't really complement each other very well (I noticed this at Hlinka also), and that was very apparent yesterday.


----------



## Orvelo

seadawg said:


> I just posted in the PuljujÃ¤rvi thread that I was at the game yesterday and Laine has really developed nicely and I think he will go before PuljujÃ¤rvi in the draft.
> 
> Laine's shot, positional awareness, size and strength make him an extremely intriguing prospect.
> 
> PuljujÃ¤rvi is also very good. An elite level passer and skater (one of the best I have seen for his size), but he doesn't have the scoring touch I'd expect from a potential top 3 draftee and at times he really seemed unaware of where to position himself on the ice.
> 
> I think part of it is that while playing with Laine, PuljujÃ¤rvi isn't the go-to option (especially on the power play) and therefore he doesn't really know where to go on the ice. I've read from others that Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi don't really complement each other very well (I noticed this at Hlinka also), and that was very apparent yesterday.




PuljujÃ¤rvi last season with kÃ¤rpÃ¤t on powerplay he could even miss the puck when shooting a one-timer :/ so i really hope he has put effort on to it to become better, because it was abysmal last season to be honest.


----------



## lakai17

I have Laine above PuljujÃ¤rvi in the 2016 draft.


----------



## FinPanda

He will play in Finland this year.. And it's confirmed by himself.


----------



## VLU5

Orvelo said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi last season with kÃ¤rpÃ¤t on powerplay he could even miss the puck when shooting a one-timer :/ so i really hope he has put effort on to it to become better, because it was abysmal last season to be honest.




Abysmal? Seriously? I recall him missing the puck once. Once.


----------



## Orvelo

VLU5 said:


> Abysmal? Seriously? I recall him missing the puck once. Once.




Trust me. It was abysmal. he missed the puck and when he hit it it wasn't convincing.
I went to watch a game of A-sm liiga play-offs against TPS and he was terrible at 5v5 and powerplay. didnt get anything done and Aho clearly outshined him. But in the next game he got 2 goals with fine shots and was the best player on the ice. He has next level skating and that really showed against same age opponents.


----------



## VLU5

Orvelo said:


> Trust me. It was abysmal. he missed the puck and when he hit it it wasn't convincing.
> I went to watch a game of A-sm liiga play-offs against TPS and he was terrible at 5v5 and powerplay. didnt get anything done and Aho clearly outshined him. But in the next game he got 2 goals with fine shots and was the best player on the ice. He has next level skating and that really showed against same age opponents.




Nice sample size you got there bud. I went to the same games as you and mm yea maybe he wasn't at his best on either of those games but the end of the season wasn't very good for him anyway. That's what you get when you get bounced around between three different teams. 

If it makes you feel any better he's been practicing one timers during the summer.


----------



## Orvelo

VLU5 said:


> Nice sample size you got there bud. I went to the same games as you and mm yea maybe he wasn't at his best on either of those games but the end of the season wasn't very good for him anyway. That's what you get when you get bounced around between three different teams.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better he's been practicing one timers during the summer.




Ofcourse i watched his Liiga games also but not all of them at the arena. I have heard that he loves to train and develope himself. and i like it about him and hope that his shooting has developed as well as hoped. If he plays with Niemi and Huml he seems to be the guy who is going to finish the chances and who is relied on to score. He is going to get a fare chance and i hope he takes it.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

How Laine performed in Lake Placid tournament.
And how's his skating look like, is he put a lot effort to develop his skating.


----------



## JJTT

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/jaakiekko/art-1439262180006.html

Looks like Jalonen really liked him. Said that he is the best 98 born player he has seen.


----------



## thomast

He seems to rank him over PuljujÃ¤rvi. We might see him overtake #1 spot for finnish prospects sooner or later.


----------



## Erikfromfin

JJTT said:


> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/jaakiekko/art-1439262180006.html
> 
> Looks like Jalonen really liked him. Said that he is the best 98 born player he has seen.




Well.. kinda cryptic since Matthews is 97 born...

also this I feel is straight message to PuljujÃ¤rvi
"Suomi-kiekossa on kuitenkin hyvÃ¤ muistaa, ettÃ¤ kiltit pojat eivÃ¤t tee maaleja." nice guys dont score in english


----------



## FinProspects

Clear statement to PuljujÃ¤rvi IMO. I red from Twitter that Jesse got some not so pleasant feedback from the coaches after the game against Sweden... The expectations are high for Jesse. But very happy to hear that Laine is back on track! About time...


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Erikfromfin said:


> also this I feel is straight message to PuljujÃ¤rvi
> "Suomi-kiekossa on kuitenkin hyvÃ¤ muistaa, ettÃ¤ kiltit pojat eivÃ¤t tee maaleja." nice guys dont score in english




Kind of crappy statement. Being nice or kind has nothing whatsoever to do with scoring.


----------



## Erikfromfin

HockeyHistorian said:


> Kind of crappy statement. Being nice or kind has nothing whatsoever to do with scoring.




I think Jalonen ment on ice you cant be too nice not off ice... 
Karri Kivi used the word Tyly.


----------



## VLU5

FinProspects said:


> Clear statement to PuljujÃ¤rvi IMO. I red from Twitter that Jesse got some not so pleasant feedback from the coaches after the game against Sweden... The expectations are high for Jesse. But very happy to hear that Laine is back on track! About time...




Who's twitter was it btw?


----------



## Erikfromfin

VLU5 said:


> Who's twitter was it btw?




Finland took goalie off some 2 minutes remaining against Sweden and Laine was on as the 6th guy for remainder of the time and Jesse sat on the bench...According to Fasthockey commentators apparently Jesse wasnt most pleased with this and he and Jalonen had a few words about it after the game... draftbuzz was the twitter.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

I think it has always been clear that Laine has more upside than PuljujÃ¤rvi. But then again Pulju is much safer bet.

I would give them HF ratings: 

Laine: 9.0C
PuljujÃ¤rvi 8.5B


----------



## Opak

Jack DiBiase said:


> I think it has always been clear that Laine has more upside than PuljujÃ¤rvi. But then again Pulju is much safer bet.
> 
> I would give them HF ratings:
> 
> Laine: 9.0C
> PuljujÃ¤rvi 8.5B




Having seen bits and pieces of footage of Laine and Pulju, I can't really say whether one of these two is better than the other. They're very unusual Finnish forwards, because IMO their game reminds me of some Russian mega-star goal scorers. IMO Pulju's upside is a Kovalchuk or a prime Semin, and Laine's upside is more like a Kovalev.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Opak said:


> Having seen bits and pieces of footage of Laine and Pulju, I can't really say whether one of these two is better than the other. They're very unusual Finnish forwards, because IMO their game reminds me of some Russian mega-star goal scorers. IMO Pulju's upside is a Kovalchuk or a prime Semin, and Laine's upside is more like a Kovalev.




Statistically Laine is always, performed better in national teams than PuljujÃ¤rvi.
PuljujÃ¤rvi's upside is Kovalchuk. And Laine's upside is Ovechkin.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Statistically Laine is always, performed better in national teams than PuljujÃ¤rvi.
> PuljujÃ¤rvi's upside is Kovalchuk. And *Laine's upside is Ovechkin*.




Maybe 2011-2013 Ovechkin.


----------



## seadawg

Ovechkin? Kovalchuk? Give me a break. Neither player has that potential and it is unfair to put that expectation on them. 

No player will ever compare to Ovechkin, and JP cannot shoot like Kovy. Not even close. Both Laine and JP are big, skilled players but it would be best to keep expectations realistic.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

seadawg said:


> Ovechkin? Kovalchuk? Give me a break. Neither player has that potential and it is unfair to put that expectation on them.
> 
> *No player will ever compare to Ovechkin*, and JP cannot shoot like Kovy. Not even close. Both Laine and JP are big, skilled players but it would be best to keep expectations realistic.




That is unfair to say but it is fair to say that it is unlikely we will see anyone rival his goalscoring dominance for years.


----------



## FinProspects

Pulju+Laine combined=Ovie, but less physical, so basically Ilya. 

Personally, I dont see Pulju=Ilya comparisons as valid. Pulju doesnt have same kind of shot. He has a good one, but he cannot thread a needle like Ilya could.

Maybe Rick Nash? Marian Hossa?

Laine is sort of coreyperryish to me.


----------



## McKappa

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Statistically Laine is always, performed better in national teams than PuljujÃ¤rvi.
> PuljujÃ¤rvi's upside is Kovalchuk. And Laine's upside is Ovechkin.




Calm down buddy.


----------



## Combat Koala

FinProspects said:


> Pulju+Laine combined=Ovie, but less physical, so basically Ilya.
> 
> *Personally, I dont see Pulju=Ilya comparisons as valid.* Pulju doesnt have same kind of shot. He has a good one, but he cannot thread a needle like Ilya could.
> 
> Maybe Rick Nash? Marian Hossa?
> 
> Laine is sort of coreyperryish to me.



Neither do I. To me he looks like Wheeler with Kovy's shoot-first mentality... not sure if it's spot on, but that's what his playing style looks like in my opinion. But definitely not Kovy.


----------



## Hansen

Glad to see that Laine is making a comeback after looking like he was going to be the next Blake Clarke


----------



## Loffer

So, where is the next Barkov? 

These two kids are good but they are wings and shoot first kind of simple minded farm boys. I wanna see elite playmaking, vision and hockey sense coming up the ranks of Finnish junior hockey.

Center >>> Wing .


----------



## Maplebeasts

Loffer said:


> So, where is the next Barkov?
> 
> These two kids are good but they are wings and shoot first kind of simple minded farm boys. I wanna see elite playmaking, vision and hockey sense coming up the ranks of Finnish junior hockey.
> 
> Center >>> Wing .




So would you take Tyler Bozak over Max Pacioretty? This line of thinking is so flawed. Sure elite centres are invaluable , but an elite winger can still do so much for your team. Puljujarvi is a much better prospect than Barkov was imo. He has it all, smarts, elite shot, good hockey sense, elite wheels and power forward size to boot. Statistically he is, with Laine the best prospect to come out of finland in years. Laine has some amazing tools as well, with the exception of his skating. If he can fix that, he is easily on Barkov's level.


----------



## BB88

Maplebeasts said:


> So would you take Tyler Bozak over Max Pacioretty? This line of thinking is so flawed. Sure elite centres are invaluable , but an elite winger can still do so much for your team. Puljujarvi is a much better prospect than Barkov was imo. He has it all, smarts, elite shot, good hockey sense, elite wheels and power forward size to boot. Statistically he is, with Laine the best prospect to come out of finland in years. Laine has some amazing tools as well, with the exception of his skating. If he can fix that, he is easily on Barkov's level.




I'm a huge fan of Barkov but Pulju is ahead of him for me, haven't been this excited for any of our prospects.

Also when I look at our World Cup roster it's missing top/elite wingers, we have ton of top potential D-players in Maatta, Ristolainen, Honka, Vatanen, Pokka, we have top C players in Barkov, TT, Granlund but we have right now nothing on the wing.
Finland's team can be great, stronger than I've(24y) ever seen it in few years time but man we need top wingers.

(C Barkov, TT, Granlund
W, Pulju, Laine, Rantanen,Kapanen
D, Ristolainen, Maatta, Honka,
G, Rask, Saros

is not bad to build on, going to be entertaining group, lot of top skaters, top potential players but 2016 is too early for us.)


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Loffer said:


> So, where is the next Barkov?
> 
> These two kids are good but they are wings and shoot first kind of simple minded farm boys. I wanna see elite playmaking, vision and hockey sense coming up the ranks of Finnish junior hockey.
> 
> Center >>> Wing .





isn't playmaking centers the one thing Finland doesn't need more of? I was always under the impression that Finland needs snipers more than anything right now


----------



## Henkka

teravaineSAROS said:


> isn't playmaking centers the one thing Finland doesn't need more of? I was always under the impression that Finland needs snipers more than anything right now




Yep.

Barkov, Filppula, LehterÃ¤, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen, Granlund... we have those guys.


----------



## Ihmeilja

Centers and goaltenders have been the strongest positions in the finnish national team and the future of centers, goaltenders and defenders seems to be good, but there is a need for good wingers after SelÃ¤nne, Lehtinen, Peltonen, Kapanen and some lowerlineguys retired. 
Toni Rajala, Teemu Pulkkinen, Joonas Donskoi, Joel Armia, Miikka SalomÃ¤ki, Artturi Lehkonen and Juuso Ikonen seemed good, but yet to see, can they play in that type of role.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Armia, Pulkkinen, Rantanen, Laine, Kapanen and PuljujÃ¤rvi will represent the quality of our best wingers in the future. Also TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen is decent as a winger.


----------



## BB88

ElHefe said:


> Armia, Pulkkinen, Rantanen, Laine, Kapanen and PuljujÃ¤rvi will represent the quality of our best wingers in the future. Also TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen is decent as a winger.




Top4 is strong with Rantanen, Pulju, Laine, Kapanen, hopefully Pulkkinen/Armia, can be strong 3rd liners for us.
But these players are just getting drafted and going to get drafted next year.
We have C's ready and they are only going to get better, Barkov, TT and Granlund for a long time and already in the World Cup next year but the wing situation is rough right now.

And this is why I like that our top prospects are wingers, we really don't need more playmaking C's.

I haven't seen a group like that before.


----------



## kelsier

BB88 said:


> Top4 is strong with Rantanen, Pulju, Laine, Kapanen, hopefully Pulkkinen/Armia, can be strong 3rd liners for us.
> But these players are just getting drafted and going to get drafted next year.
> We have C's ready and they are only going to get better, Barkov, TT and Granlund for a long time and already in the World Cup next year but the wing situation is rough right now.
> 
> And this is why I like that our top prospects are wingers, we really don't need more playmaking C's.
> 
> I haven't seen a group like that before.




This is why a lot of people are referring it as a beginning of golden age in Finnish hockey. 2016 seems like the strongest draft year in the country's history. Really doesn't seem like the pipeline is drying out either.


----------



## Tulipunaruusu*

kelsier said:


> This is why a lot of people are referring it as a beginning of golden age in Finnish hockey.




More like getting back to normal state after some wasted years and year classes. Laine might be the next best bet after Barkov junior to reach world class, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen then but after that it's again bit Ã¤Ã¤h filled with somewhat false hope.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Tulipunaruusu said:


> More like getting back to normal state after some wasted years and year classes. Laine might be the next best bet after Barkov junior to reach world class, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen then but after that it's again bit *Ã¤Ã¤h filled with somewhat false hope*.



Is the whole pessimism thing common in Finland or do I just have bad experience?
I'm Finnish descendant raised in Sweden who goes to Finland every now and then and I noticed there's always that one odd person who's ready to shutdown anyone's attempt of optimism.

after 2017 draft Finland's defense is projected to be better than ever, goaltending is expected to be great with Rask and Rinne still having enough time to shine until guys like Saros, Husso, KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen and VehvilÃ¤inen are ready to prove they're capable goaltenders

Also I have no argument against why forwards like PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Rantanen, Aho, NÃ¤ttinen, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen, Granlunds, Barkov, Kapanen, Pulkkinen etc couldn't have the potential to provide Finland with their best forward group in history


----------



## Tulipunaruusu*

teravaineSAROS said:


> Also I have no argument against why forwards like PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Rantanen, Aho, NÃ¤ttinen, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen, Granlunds, Barkov, Kapanen, Pulkkinen etc couldn't have the potential to provide Finland with their best forward group in history




Golden generation like that of SelÃ¤nne, Lehtinen and S. Koivu? 

Granlund has graduated well and he and Barkov junior sure are nice to have on Finnish Olympic team but the rest of those forwards for example would have to overshoot even their most optimal projections if they ever want to replace the previous, (real) golden generation's veteran influence. TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and Laine are on the right track - for others it's again this jee jee hype based on what is seen so far. If those guys reach Tuomo Ruutu's contribution (at their best) that is already something.


----------



## Orvelo

Tulipunaruusu said:


> Golden generation like that of SelÃ¤nne, Lehtinen and S. Koivu?
> 
> Granlund has graduated well and he and Barkov junior sure are nice to have on Finnish Olympic team but the rest of those forwards for example would have to overshoot even their most optimal projections if they ever want to replace the previous, (real) golden generation's veteran influence. TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and Laine are on the right track - for others it's again this jee jee hype based on what is seen so far. If those guys reach Tuomo Ruutu's contribution (at their best) that is already something.




You don't think PuljujÃ¤rvi is gonna be elite? You are so pessimistic... Tuomo ruutu isnt an elite level forward im 100% sure that JP will be more producive than him and Pulkkinen is also knocking very heavily on Detroits door.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Henkka said:


> Yep.
> 
> Barkov, Filppula, LehterÃ¤, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen, Granlund... we have those guys.




Have you forgotten Aleksi Saarela and Julius NÃ¤ttinen.
They are also potential Olympic team centres if NHL players, participating next winter Olympic games in 2018 and 2022


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Tulipunaruusu said:


> Golden generation like that of SelÃ¤nne, Lehtinen and S. Koivu?
> 
> Granlund has graduated well and he and Barkov junior sure are nice to have on Finnish Olympic team but the rest of those forwards for example would have to overshoot even their most optimal projections if they ever want to replace the previous, (real) golden generation's veteran influence. TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and Laine are on the right track - for others it's again this jee jee hype based on what is seen so far. If those guys reach Tuomo Ruutu's contribution (at their best) that is already something.




Overall PuljujÃ¤rvi has proven to be more "on the right track" than Laine so far. And what about Rantanen? he's been getting a lot of praise by non-finnish people, he was just drafted and is already borderline ready to play (undecided so far) for Colorado Avalanche


----------



## BB88

kelsier said:


> This is why a lot of people are referring it as a beginning of golden age in Finnish hockey. 2016 seems like the strongest draft year in the country's history. Really doesn't seem like the pipeline is drying out either.




Should be entertaining team to wztch for years, top depth on every position, something I haven't seen, lots of elite skaters, top/elite skill, size, snipers and of course elite goaltending.



teravaineSAROS said:


> Is the whole pessimism thing common in Finland or do I just have bad experience?
> *I'm Finnish descendant raised in Sweden who goes to Finland every now and then and I noticed there's always that one odd person who's ready to shutdown anyone's attempt of optimism.*
> 
> after 2017 draft Finland's defense is projected to be better than ever, goaltending is expected to be great with Rask and Rinne still having enough time to shine until guys like Saros, Husso, KÃ¤hkÃ¶nen and VehvilÃ¤inen are ready to prove they're capable goaltenders
> 
> Also I have no argument against why forwards like PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Rantanen, Aho, NÃ¤ttinen, TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen, Granlunds, Barkov, Kapanen, Pulkkinen etc couldn't have the potential to provide Finland with their best forward group in history




Yeah, I've noticed this too and I have no idea why, seems like we love/hope to see our guys fail.
Seems like every other Country's top talent can hit their potential and should reach their potential but not ours 



Tulipunaruusu said:


> Golden generation like that of SelÃ¤nne, Lehtinen and S. Koivu?
> 
> Granlund has graduated well and he and Barkov junior sure are nice to have on Finnish Olympic team but the rest of those forwards for example would have to overshoot even their most optimal projections if they ever want to replace the previous, (real) golden generation's veteran influence. TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and Laine are on the right track - for others it's again this jee jee hype based on what is seen so far. If those guys reach Tuomo Ruutu's contribution (at their best) that is already something.




Barkov, Pulju, Rantanen, Maatta, Ristolainen, Laine, Kapanen, TT, Honka, Pokka, Granlund, I'm sorry but that's some serious top talent depth we haven't had,
D+C+W+G, we have it everywhere and I doubt you haven't either.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Tulipunaruusu said:


> Golden generation like that of SelÃ¤nne, Lehtinen and S. Koivu?
> 
> Granlund has graduated well and he and Barkov junior sure are nice to have on Finnish Olympic team but the rest of those forwards for example would have to overshoot even their most optimal projections if they ever want to replace the previous, (real) golden generation's veteran influence. TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen and Laine are on the right track - for others it's again this jee jee hype based on what is seen so far. If those guys reach Tuomo Ruutu's contribution (at their best) that is already something.




Unfortunately Tuomo Ruutu's star is going out.
In my papers Tuomo Ruutu was one of the biggest disappointments, in last men's world championships ( 2015). 

I'm not sure does he even belong anymore in national team.
Ruutu is not SelÃ¤nne. Replacing Tuomo Ruutu is much easier than replacing Patrik Laine or Teemu Pulkkinen.

Laine and Pulkkinen are only elite snipers what Finland has to offer right now.


----------



## Tulipunaruusu*

Meanwhile the whole Finnish SM-liiga has went through huge change. The average league player is nowadays less experienced as foreign options pay more to them so no wonder many young guys are 'breaking through'. If you want to talk about world class talent with these prospects they really should set the Finnish league on fire first. Average ice hockey talent yes but something to shine Finland's semiannual bronze medals... maybe not.

Finnish first round picks:

2001 2 / 2 in top 10
2002 5 / 2 in top 5
2003 0 
2004 3 / #11th

2012 2 / 18th, 22th
2013 2 / 2th, 8th
2014 2 / 14th, 22th
2015 1 / 10th

2016 3?
2017 0?
2018 29?
2019 32?


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Tulipunaruusu said:


> Meanwhile the whole Finnish SM-liiga has went through huge change. The average league player is nowadays less experienced as foreign options pay more to them so no wonder many young guys are 'breaking through'. If you want to talk about world class talent with these prospects they really should set the Finnish league on fire first. Average ice hockey talent yes but something to shine Finland's semiannual bronze medals... maybe not.
> 
> Finnish first round picks:
> 
> 2001 2 / 2 in top 10
> 2002 5 / 2 in top 5
> 2003 0
> 2004 3 / #11th
> 
> 2012 2 / 18th, 22th
> 2013 2 / 2th, 8th
> 2014 2 / 14th, 22th
> 2015 1 / 10th
> 
> 2016 3?
> 2017 0?
> 2018 29?
> 2019 32?




The 83-group from Finland was really potential. Non of those prospects really graduated the way we were hoping for. The age groups before that are not as potential as the ones we have now. You are also very pessimistic in everything you are posting.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

i created a thread for this debate so that Laine's thread wont go too off-topic:

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1941061


----------



## FinPanda

Started as a 13th forward tonight but one player got 5+20 so he played on the 2nd line. 0+0 but +2 in a 3-2 loss agains Ilves and my friend said his skating looked ok. A lot of positive about his game. One of the best if not the best Tappara's forward tonight.


----------



## agent082

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Laine and Pulkkinen are only elite snipers what Finland has to offer right now.




How many elite snipers there is in the world and how would you rank Laine and Pulkkinen among them?


----------



## JJTT

Scored vs TPS today and played well if the reports from the game are correct. Got some PP time as well.


----------



## wings5

agent082 said:


> How many elite snipers there is in the world and how would you rank Laine and Pulkkinen among them?




No one can accurately answer this....Laine is a prospect and Pulkinnen isn't a regular you can't compare players in different levels you should be more specific.....


----------



## agent082

wings5 said:


> No one can accurately answer this....Laine is a prospect and Pulkinnen isn't a regular you can't compare players in different levels you should be more specific.....




That's why asked him to be more specific, because the reasons you said. I quess he had some kind of criteria for elite sniper when he posted. 

For me Pulkkinen and Laine aren't elite snipers yet. Pulkkinen can be as soon as next season, but to Laine it takes at least two years to enter that category.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Tappara's CHL season starts tonight against DjurgÃ¥rden and Laine will play on third line with Arttu IlomÃ¤ki and Jukka Peltola(C), a line which we're more than likely to see a lot in this upcoming season.

Oh, and sorry for possible mistakes in my grammar, I haven't written English since early March.


----------



## JJTT

Looks like he will play LW, even though Peltola is natural LW and Laine is natural RW.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Stream?


----------



## Henkka

JJTT said:


> Looks like he will play LW, even though Peltola is natural LW and Laine is natural RW.




Could be just wrong information. I could predict 99% sure both are in their natural positions. We'll see how they are in real life when the game will start.


----------



## Suurikelmi

ElHefe said:


> Stream?




Something here might work: http://livetv.sx/en/allupcomingsports/2/


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Laine definitely playing LW and Peltola RW. Laine looking quite good (and big) already. Good physical presence.


----------



## JJTT

Impressive start.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Nice plays by Laine. Doesn't try to do it all by himself, uses his size well so far.


----------



## FinPanda

I am more excited about him than PuljujÃ¤rvi. It seems like he has done great job at summer.


----------



## Orvelo

Porkkan4 said:


> I am more excited about him than PuljujÃ¤rvi. It seems like he has done great job at summer.




Last year this time i was all Pulju, now im excited of them both


----------



## FinPanda

https://twitter.com/Leinonen24/status/634419977907474432


----------



## Jussi

Laine tied the game at 2-2.


----------



## FinPanda

Here is the goal: https://twitter.com/Leinonen24/status/634425767707938816


----------



## IceHockeyDude

1+1 so far, gotta love watching him.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Great game by Laine so far  I guess I'll have to sign him to my LiigapÃ¶rssi team.


----------



## Alexandrov

Damn that was a nice goal


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Laine making some waves, pun intended.


----------



## kelsier

Awesome! Too bad I missed the game. How did he look overall outside that goal? 1+1 isn't too shabby start of the season for an 17 year old.


----------



## Nicklas Bendtner

Man I'm excited about the Liiga season just because of him and PuljujÃ¤rvi


----------



## DuckJazz

This kid is great. 4-2


----------



## GigaChad

Another nice goal by Laine! Takeaway, Breakaway and a goal


----------



## JJTT

He's been really good defensively. All of his points have come from strong backchecking.


----------



## FinPanda

2nd goal: https://twitter.com/Leinonen24/status/634441813357690881

Amazing game from him.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

What a game!


----------



## kelsier

Insane goal.

Thought it was over already. 

Matthews is going to have to skate his arse off. Same goes to PuljujÃ¤rvi obviously.


----------



## Hockeyfrilla

Best player on the ice imo.


----------



## Karma_

Looks like its safe to say he is back on right track after last season, and the nosedive his draft stock appeared to take.


----------



## SoupyFIN

His skating and positioning has definitely improved compared to last season. I think Laine had only one notable giveaway as well, he knew when to make the right play instead of holding on to the puck for too long.


----------



## Henkka

My god what a player. Love to be Tappara fan right now. First Barkov, now Laine, Where does these kids come from?  I know he had some hype and potential, but THIS GOOD!? 

Tappara played with a best possible roster (insted of a starting goaltender) and LAINE WAS THE BEST PLAYER from straight on, in one of best Finnish league teams and plays against men. 

This kid will be lost "too soon" for NHL, just like Barkov did.

I did my own scouting report for Tappara and Laine had:
2 goals
1 assist
4 scoring chances
2 assisted chances
Total: 9 (team-high and game-high) (next best, linemate center IlomÃ¤ki had 6)

Two Datsyuk-style of steals (for a goal and that assist) that impressed me most. 

Can't just stop smiling.


----------



## JJTT

http://www.katsomo.fi/#!/jakso/3300...0919/djurgarden-tappara-ottelun-kooste?toista


----------



## Alexandrov

Laine making a statement...going to be an interesting draft.


----------



## Henkka

HockeyHistorian said:


> Laine definitely playing LW and Peltola RW. Laine looking quite good (and big) already. Good physical presence.




Yep. It was right information. Laine was "Ovechkin-style" LW and was nothing but great. He has great reach to protect the puck and enough skill level to be effective on his "wrong" side. Hope this will continue.


----------



## Coedae

Laine was fantastic. He's so skilled and also got that size. And how about that shot...


----------



## Loffer

It's almost safe to say already that Laine will go and goes 1st OA. Matthews and Puljujarvi et al. will have to settle for battling for the second prize.

Laine is just a tier above the rest. Patrick  "Bye bye, boys. Gonna catch me. Didn't think so either."


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Wow. Come on there is absolutely no way we he's not in the talks for 1st overall in the 2016 draft now


----------



## TheFeistyFinn

wow that was insane game from Laine.


----------



## AD1066

Videos above can only be viewed in Finland. Hope they get put on YouTube at some point.


----------



## D0ctorCool

Wow! I'm starting to really like this guy. 

Where does you guys think Laine's pure offensive game ranks compared against 2015 drafted players?


----------



## Snowsii

AD1066 said:


> Videos above can only be viewed in Finland. Hope they get put on YouTube at some point.




There's same videos @ Twitter, in 2016 prospects topic.


----------



## Sweetpotato

Transom Bob said:


> Wow! I'm starting to really like this guy.
> 
> Where does you guys think Laine's pure offensive game ranks compared against 2015 drafted players?




Um I'd say between marner and strome, however I haven't seen a pure goal scorer like him since Yakupov, but his 2 way game is infinitely better at the same age.


----------



## wings5

lol I think everyone needs to calm down and wait for more sample size before getting this excited.


----------



## savard95

wings5 said:


> lol I think everyone needs to calm down and wait for more sample size before getting this excited.




Why not? Laine was amazing before, started slumping and got right back on track. It's not like he was a new face getting hot. We all know Laine is amazing. He has an amazing skillset and a big body. What's not to like?


----------



## D0ctorCool

Natepollock92 said:


> Um I'd say between marner and strome, however I haven't seen a pure goal scorer like him since Yakupov, but his 2 way game is infinitely better at the same age.




Yeah, I was pretty shocked when I watched his videos from today. It felt more like I was watching a hilight reel, than a 1 game recap. 

This 2016 crop continues to impress me.


----------



## thomast

Link for the assist: https://twitter.com/leinonen24/status/634419977907474432


----------



## GeorgeLeafer12

AD1066 said:


> Videos above can only be viewed in Finland. Hope they get put on YouTube at some point.




here's one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwGoH7lHmAQ


----------



## JJTT

Better quality highlights from the CHL site: https://www.championshockeyleague.net/video/highlights-djurgarden-stockholm-vs-tappara-tampere/1515/


----------



## bob27

He is a big guy.


----------



## FinProspects

Any updates on Laine's height/weight? Tappara.fi still has him as 193/95.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Loffer said:


> It's almost safe to say already that Laine will go and goes 1st OA. Matthews and Puljujarvi et al. will have to settle for battling for the second prize.
> 
> Laine is just a tier above the rest. Patrick  "Bye bye, boys. Gonna catch me. Didn't think so either."




Hold your horses. It's not "almost safe to say that Laine will go first" yet. Yes, he is on the right track and has been marvelous ever since the U18 in the spring, but he will have to keep it up throughout the season if he were to go first overall. If Matthews, PuljujÃ¤rvi or Chychrun have great seasons as well chances are that they will be taken before Laine unless he absolutely dominates Liiga. However it begins to seem more likely that Laine will be chosen top 5. If PuljujÃ¤rvi has a great season as well there is a possibility of two Finns being chosen in the top 5. It boggles my mind no matter who goes first.


----------



## VLU5

Don't want to put too much weight on one game but at the moment Laine is performing better than PuljujÃ¤rvi. His hands and puck control are on a different level. I was impressed.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

VLU5 said:


> Don't want to put too much weight on one game but at the moment Laine is performing better than PuljujÃ¤rvi. His hands and puck control are on a different level. I was impressed.




Laine undoubtedly has better puck skills and shot than PuljujÃ¤rvi. Then again, PuljujÃ¤rvi is also a good stickhandler and has a hard, if inaccurate, shot and his speed combined with his size is something that I have rarely, if ever, seen. 

In a way it is quite exasperating that they are constantly compared to each other. This season will hopefully be fun to watch.


----------



## kelsier

HockeyHistorian said:


> Hold your horses. It's not "almost safe to say that Laine will go first" yet. Yes, he is on the right track and has been marvelous ever since the U18 in the spring, but he will have to keep it up throughout the season if he were to go first overall. If Matthews, PuljujÃ¤rvi or Chychrun have great seasons as well chances are that they will be taken before Laine unless he *absolutely dominates* Liiga. However it begins to seem more likely that Laine will be chosen top 5. If PuljujÃ¤rvi has a great season as well there is a possibility of two Finns being chosen in the top 5. It boggles my mind no matter who goes first.




No one absolutely dominates Liga at the age of 17. That is not a requisite for Laine to be yelled first at the podium. If he can put up a 'Barkov like' season (~PPG) then that should be enough to up for the consideration alone. One game is too small of a sample size to tell anything other than he actually has the requirements for the #1 overall. If he however, would break Barkov's record then he'd be very very close to go first. I've said before, no one competes with his natural offensive talent in this years draft and everytime I watch him he reminds me of that. It should be a close run between the 4 contenders and might very likely turn similar draft year regarding the absolute top end talent like 2013. As off this moment it'd be really hard choise to make the call of who's the best but luckily we have a whole season to follow up on the 4 contenders.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

kelsier said:


> No one absolutely dominates Liga at the age of 17. That is not a requisite for Laine to be yelled first at the podium. If he can put up a 'Barkov like' season (~PPG) then that should be enough to up for the consideration alone. One game is too small of a sample size to tell anything other than he actually has the requirements for the #1 overall. If he however, would break Barkov's record then he'd be very very close to go first. I've said before, no one competes with his natural offensive talent in this years draft and everytime I watch him he reminds me of that. It should be a close run between the 4 contenders and might very likely turn similar draft year regarding the absolute top end talent like 2013. As off this moment it'd be really hard choise to make the call of who's the best but luckily we have a whole season to follow up on the 4 contenders.




You are of course correct. I meant dominate in a relative-to-his-age kind of way, which would mean a Barkov-like draft season.


----------



## thomast

It's unfair to compare their seasons with Barkov's. We wont see that in a while. He was best two way player on that league at age of 17. Was top 10 in goals and points. Did it on lockout season(partial) and played against actual NHL players. Maturity must be huge part of his season. He was physically strong and mentally smartest player in the league by far. But he didn't do well against his peers. Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi seems to play better against U20 players. Barkov played more celebral type of game and that was the reason why he struggled a bit against his peers. He played the game on too slow tempo. That is the reason why his transition to north america have been slower. But he plays faster game now and i have no doubt that he will be one of the better two-way players in that league for long time.

PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine play more dynamic and fast paced game that will fit in North America perfectly. That is the reason why they fair better against their peers compared to Barkov. I doubt that either one matches the season what Barkov had but i think that both of them especially Laine could surpass him NHL prospect wise. They must have excellent seasons for sure (35+ points) and WJC's plays huge role in this draft since alot of the top prospects plays in europe.


----------



## BusQuets

I know he has all the skill but when was the last time 1st overall had relatively weak skating as Laine has?


----------



## FinProspects

Tuomaz said:


> I know he has all the skill but when was the last time 1st overall had relatively weak skating as Laine has?




Yeah maybe Patrik Stefan 

Tavares's doesnt have elite skating, but he is pretty good nevertheless.


----------



## Henkka

FinProspects said:


> Any updates on Laine's height/weight? Tappara.fi still has him as 193/95.




If something is correct in this world, it's those measurements.


----------



## Henkka

Tuomaz said:


> I know he has all the skill but when was the last time 1st overall had relatively weak skating as Laine has?




Have you seen all 3 games from this pre-season and seen how much better his skating is at this season?


----------



## Alexandrov

Didn't both Stamkos and Tavares have relatively weak skating? Laine's skating is looking pretty good for his size


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

Alexandrov said:


> Didn't both Stamkos and Tavares have relatively weak skating? Laine's skating is looking pretty good for his size




Stamkos? Lol no.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Alexandrov said:


> Didn't both Stamkos and Tavares have relatively weak skating? Laine's skating is looking pretty good for his size




Stammer was always an outstanding skater.


----------



## Zaddy

Started working on my personal draft rankings for the 2016 crop just after the U18's finished. Had Laine comfortably in my top5 compared to HockeyProspect's #8 and Future Considerations #15. My bet is that when the next lists come out they'll have him in their top5 as well. He brings such an attractive package to the table. As I've said before, I wouldn't be shocked if he is the highest ranked finnish player (and a top3 pick) when it's all said and done.


----------



## Sweetpotato

Alexandrov said:


> Didn't both Stamkos and Tavares have relatively weak skating? Laine's skating is looking pretty good for his size




Tavares was a poor skater stammer was always a strong skater. From that video Laines skating looks much improved. Not a weakness anymore.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Very impressed with Laine, looks like he has the highest ceiling of all this year. But for once, may the Finnish stud keep it up all year long..


----------



## wings5

savard95 said:


> Why not? Laine was amazing before, started slumping and got right back on track. It's not like he was a new face getting hot. We all know Laine is amazing. He has an amazing skillset and a big body. What's not to like?




There's alot to like but it's still very early 1 game not even regular season and many veterans are still getting their legs. Also, he's a big power forward and those are usually hit or miss, you have to evaluate them carefully.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

wings5 said:


> There's alot to like but it's still very early 1 game not even regular season and many veterans are still getting their legs. Also, he's a big *power forward* and those are usually hit or miss, you have to evaluate them carefully.




I wouldn't really call him power forward, since his game is based much more on skill than just skating through opponents. He might be powerful, it looks like he likes to throw hits, protects the puck well, but does it rarely since he rather just dekes through everyone. So I'd say he's a big, powerful, skilled forward, who has been Tappara's best player in all of their three games this month. And we'll see more tonight.


----------



## Orvelo

Finnish Tank Support said:


> I wouldn't really call him power forward, since his game is based much more on skill than just skating through opponents. He might be powerful, it looks like he likes to throw hits, protects the puck well, but does it rarely since he rather just dekes through everyone. So I'd say he's a big, powerful, skilled forward, who has been Tappara's best player in all of their three games this month. And we'll see more tonight.




Is he confirmed in the lineup?


----------



## Suurikelmi

Orvelo said:


> Is he confirmed in the lineup?




Seems to be: http://www.tappara.fi/liiga/uutiset/295-elokuu-2015/8743-tapparan-kokoonpano-zugissa


----------



## FinPanda

Orvelo said:


> Is he confirmed in the lineup?



It would be weird if he doesnt. But yeah he will play tonight.


----------



## kelsier

Does anyone have a stream for the game? Not missing it out, saturday or not. Another point or two and we can start talking about consistancy.


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> Does anyone have a stream for the game? Not missing it out, saturday or not. Another point or two and we can start talking about consistancy.




You can buy the season pass in Katsomo for 39.99€. Every game from Finnish teams is shown.

http://www.katsomo.fi/#!/jakso/33002051/chl-2015-16/502505/kausi-alkoi-torstaina-20-8

Or check for free streams here http://livetv.sx/en/allupcomingsports/2/


----------



## kelsier

JJTT said:


> You can buy the season pass in Katsomo for 39.99â‚¬. Every game from Finnish teams is shown.
> 
> http://www.katsomo.fi/#!/jakso/33002051/chl-2015-16/502505/kausi-alkoi-torstaina-20-8
> 
> Or check for free streams here http://livetv.sx/en/allupcomingsports/2/




Thanks! Only took the one day's packet (don't mind paying for the quality). Think I might take the full season subscription later on if it includes both FEL and CHL just to be able to follow both Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi. Actually HakametsÃ¤ isn't that far so I'm seeing this guy play live hockey anyway when the league begins.


----------



## JJTT

Is the picture really weird for anyone, or just me?

Other games worked fine.


----------



## Jussi

JJTT said:


> You can buy the season pass in Katsomo for 39.99â‚¬. Every game from Finnish teams is shown.
> 
> http://www.katsomo.fi/#!/jakso/33002051/chl-2015-16/502505/kausi-alkoi-torstaina-20-8
> 
> *Or check for free streams here* http://livetv.sx/en/allupcomingsports/2/




Goatd might be a more easily navigatable option.


----------



## bezdomnyj durak

I'm watching the game on a really bad quality stream, so I can't spot Laine, so is he the one with the "Top scorer" text on his back?


----------



## JJTT

bezdomnyj durak said:


> I'm watching the game on a really bad quality stream, so I can't spot Laine, so is he the one with the "Top scorer" text on his back?




Yes.


----------



## Hokinaittii

bezdomnyj durak said:


> I'm watching the game on a really bad quality stream, so I can't spot Laine, so is he the one with the "Top scorer" text on his back?



Yes. Nothing big on the Laine so far although he was on ice on PP after Tappara scored the third goal.


----------



## agent082

0+0 in a 7-0 win today. Is he now from "It's almost safe to say already that Laine will go and goes 1st OA" back to top 10 draft pick where he was before last game 2+1?


----------



## FinPanda

I thought he had 0+1. One secondary assist on the 7-0 goal. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## agent082

Porkkan4 said:


> I thought he had 0+1. One secondary assist on the 7-0 goal. Maybe I'm wrong though.




https://www.championshockeyleague.net/page/gamecenter/IHM400B21/


----------



## FinPanda

agent082 said:


> https://www.championshockeyleague.net/page/gamecenter/IHM400B21/



Yep that was not based on stats but highlights.


----------



## uakena

agent082 said:


> 0+0 in a 7-0 win today. Is he now from "It's almost safe to say already that Laine will go and goes 1st OA" back to top 10 draft pick where he was before last game 2+1?




Further he falls the better.


----------



## FinPanda

https://twitter.com/Leinonen24/status/635129744418336768

It looks like he had an assist.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

agent082 said:


> 0+0 in a 7-0 win today. Is he now from "It's almost safe to say already that Laine will go and goes 1st OA" back to top 10 draft pick where he was before last game 2+1?




Meh, could've scored 2+1 today as well. Probably would've, but didn't need to. Still surefire 1st OA


----------



## Coedae

agent082 said:


> 0+0 in a 7-0 win today. Is he now from "It's almost safe to say already that Laine will go and goes 1st OA" back to top 10 draft pick where he was before last game 2+1?




It wasn't Laine's points. His overall game looked absolutely great. Didn't see today's game.


----------



## agent082

Coedae said:


> It wasn't Laine's points. His overall game looked absolutely great. Didn't see today's game.




It sure was Laine's points that got almost everybody excited. I'm one of the the Laine's fans (you can check it even from this thread), but I don't believe that one game can make a difference. No way people in here are some king of magic scouts who can draft correctly after seeing one game.

It is obvious that laine skates better than last year, but that doesn't mean he will be number one pick.


----------



## wings5

agent082 said:


> It sure was Laine's points that got almost everybody excited. I'm one of the the Laine's fans (you can check it even from this thread), but I don't believe that one game can make a difference. No way people in here are some king of magic scouts who can draft correctly after seeing one game.
> 
> It is obvious that laine skates better than last year, but that doesn't mean he will be number one pick.




This.


----------



## Goose of Reason

Quick question, is his name pronounced like Lane or Laney?


----------



## Teukka

El Zilcho said:


> Quick question, is his name pronounced like Lane or Laney?



More like "LIE-neh" or "LIE-nay". Finnish writing, unlike English, doesn't have any weird diphthong rules or silent letters, so the "ai" is a short A sound followed by a short I sound (like the "igh" in the word "fight"), and the "ne" syllable is exactly like "neck" without the consonants at the end.

https://translate.google.com/#fi/en/laine
Click on the listening button (it's the speaker symbol in the middle between the microphone and the keyboard symbol) for an audio clip.


----------



## Noma

Henkka said:


> If something is correct in this world, it's those measurements.




Obviously nothing is correct in this world then. Laine himself said in February already that he's now 195. Those measurements are from a year ago.


----------



## SQJ

Noma said:


> Obviously nothing is correct in this world then. Laine himself said in February already that he's now 195. Those measurements are from a year ago.




6'5 and probably close to 220 lbs too. What a monster.


----------



## kelsier

I'm curious what his projected height will be. But even at the moment Laine stands out with his size playing against adults. Even last year I watched one practise game of Tappara and remember seeing only one guy who was matching his size / height while at age of 16. 

Watched yesterday's game and while he didn't make that much of an impact this time around (aside from the assist), you could see that his top end speed was pretty good. While propably still growing it will take a bit more time to really hit on with the skates, but when he does, Laine will be disgusting player to defend against. Almost funny to think back now of the prior off-season, while he had barely recovered from the knee injury people were labeling him as bust, with no to slim chance for a succesful NHL career. Wonder what those individuals are thinking now. 

While Laine is never going to be as phenomenal skater as PuljujÃ¤rvi, the history has shown that you don't have to be an elite skater to be able play the game on top level (f.ex. Jagr, Tavares, Perry) if you posses world class skill and superior hockey IQ.


----------



## edd1e

I have to say seeing Laine play that he reminds me quite a lot of Corey Perry in terms of style.


----------



## bigdog16

kelsier said:


> I'm curious what his projected height will be. But even at the moment Laine stands out with his size playing against adults. Even last year I watched one practise game of Tappara and remember seeing only one guy who was matching his size / height while at age of 16.
> 
> Watched yesterday's game and while he didn't make that much of an impact this time around (aside from the assist), you could see that his top end speed was pretty good. While propably still growing it will take a bit more time to really hit on with the skates, but when he does, Laine will be disgusting player to defend against. Almost funny to think back now of the prior off-season, while he had barely recovered from the knee injury people were labeling him as bust, with no to slim chance for a succesful NHL career. Wonder what those individuals are thinking now.
> 
> While Laine is never going to be as phenomenal skater as PuljujÃ¤rvi, the history has shown that you don't have to be an elite skater to be able play the game on top level (f.ex. Jagr, Tavares, Perry) if you posses world class skill and superior hockey IQ.




Nobody was labeling him as a bust at 17 years old. Is it even possible to be a bust at 17...?


----------



## Sweetpotato

edd1e said:


> I have to say seeing Laine play that he reminds me quite a lot of Corey Perry in terms of style.




thats how i see him as well. Good 200ft game for his age and uses his size well and and can be very physical but has a really good nose for the net and a great shot but not other-worldly. If he can work on his 1 timer and the power behind his shot(he currently has a quick release but not a hard shot) he'll be really well off.


----------



## kelsier

bigdog16 said:


> Nobody was labeling him as a bust at 17 years old. Is it even possible to be a bust at 17...?




At 17 huh? Where did I say that. He was 16 at the time _obviously_. And yeah there were some attrocious stuff said if you scroll back ~10 or so pages.


----------



## bigdog16

kelsier said:


> At 17 huh? Where did I say that. He was 16 at the time _obviously_. And yeah there were some attrocious stuff said if you scroll back ~10 or so pages.




Regardless of his age, it doesnt really matter. You cant bust as a player before you've even been drafted into the NHL, lol...


----------



## kelsier

bigdog16 said:


> Regardless of his age, it doesnt really matter. You cant bust as a player before you've even been drafted into the NHL, lol...




Which was exactly the point.


----------



## Ryker

El Zilcho said:


> Quick question, is his name pronounced like Lane or Laney?



http://forvo.com/word/laine/#fi


----------



## Henkka

Noma said:


> Obviously nothing is correct in this world then. Laine himself said in February already that he's now 195.
> 
> *Those measurements are from a year ago.*




Yes they are. Got a confirmation for that. Laine wasn't measured at this summer, so they went with last year's numbers.

***

When Tappara destroyed EV Zug 7-0, Laine had one assist on the last goal, but that was somehow missed from the final statistics. The assist for Haapala goal was clearly seen from highlights.


----------



## savard95

bigdog16 said:


> Nobody was labeling him as a bust at 17 years old. Is it even possible to be a bust at 17...?




Blake Clarke.


----------



## Spade

savard95 said:


> Blake Clarke.




Looked good heading into his draft year, it was after he turned 18 that he became a bust.


----------



## savard95

Spade said:


> Looked good heading into his draft year, it was after he turned 18 that he became a bust.




He busted in his draft year. 17-18. My point is still valid :p


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Scored again today in Tappara's 3-2 win against Sport. He scored on powerplay, and I read that he just skated through Sport's PK unit and shot just inside the post on the blockerside. Now 4+2 in five pre-season+CHL games.


----------



## JJTT

Finnish Tank Support said:


> Scored again today in Tappara's 3-2 win against Sport. He scored on powerplay, and I read that he just skated through Sport's PK unit and shot just inside the post on the blockerside. Now 4+2 in five pre-season+CHL games.




Doesn't Tappara have a CHL game tomorrow? Seems kinda weird to play practice game one day before that.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Gotta strike when the iron is hot. Tappara also had 4 days time to rest and they don't have to travel for tomorrow's game so I guess it's all good in the hood.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

JJTT said:


> Doesn't Tappara have a CHL game tomorrow? Seems kinda weird to play practice game one day before that.




Yes, today's game was supposed to be on Tuesday, if the CHL game was on Thursday, but apparently they played today. And Tappara was only resting Haapala, JÃ¤rvinen and Karhunen, Laine played with Dixon and Peltola. I will go to tomorrow's game and I'll write about it afterwards, because it's the first time I see Laine play live since his last game with Tappara last season. Personally I've been expecting big things from him, since the skill, shot and straigthforward speed were there last year, and those big boys are always a little clumsy when they're growing.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Finnish Tank Support said:


> Scored again today in Tappara's 3-2 win against Sport. He scored on powerplay, and I read that he just skated through Sport's PK unit and shot just inside the post on the blockerside. Now 4+2 in five pre-season+CHL games.




Please say there's a video


----------



## devilsfan35

Does anyone have a link to the Tappara hockey schedule... Thanks


----------



## Henkka

Finnish Tank Support said:


> Scored again today in Tappara's 3-2 win against Sport. He scored on powerplay, and I read that he just skated through Sport's PK unit and shot just inside the post on the blockerside.




Yes, a superb goal again.  Play started from the defensive zone faceoff on the PP. AO-comparison jumped up again... he does that kind of things.




devilsfan35 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Tappara hockey schedule... Thanks




http://www.tappara.fi/liiga/ottelut


----------



## Vikke

devilsfan35 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Tappara hockey schedule... Thanks




http://www.tappara.fi/liiga/ottelut/liiga-2015-16


----------



## Hokinaittii

I watched the game in a really low quality stream but here's a few notes:

*First period*
At least 3 good backchecks and couple good checks. Otherwise nothing big as DjurgÃ¥rden had the control

*Second period*
Laine got a pass in front of the net and was facing only the goalkeeper, tried to pull a "half-ass forsberg" move but the goalie was just able to reach it with his skate.

Another brilliant backcheck by diving in their own blue line and trying to slash the puck away when a winger was about to go around him in full speed and face the goalie most likely if not stopped. Laine managed to reach the puck and opponent fell also, no penalty. Nice defensive play right there.

Before Tappara scored their 1st goal, Laine got a suicide pass from teammate to the center and was pretty much hammered down but he rose quickly and seemed like he wanted a revenge but he kept it calm. And within the next 20 seconds, Tappara scored a goal when Laine was on the ice

On the first powerplay late in 2nd period, Laine had a good opportunity for Ovechkin onetimer but didn't connect as the goalie got his pads on the way. Kid can shoot tho

*3rd period*
Once again he backchecked the puck from defender in the corner and as he was driving to net, defender had to hook/hold him down and got a penalty for that. On the powerplay Laine gave a bad pass which resulted in losing the puck and killing the momentum of PP

Then for the best play of the game for Laine imo: A coast to coast drive with full speed, past the forecheckers till he was between the 2 defenders, got almost past them but then got hooked down but no penalty. It was a tough situtation for refs and the crowd definately wasn't pleased

Not long after that Laine got into 2vs2 situtation and ended it with a good shot which goalie had troubles to hold on as it bounced in the air from blocker. Just another example of his deadly shot.

In the end, Tappara lost it 3-2 in OT and even though Laine didn't get any points, I'd definately say he was once again one of the best players on the ice. I'm kinda surprised how good he seems to be at getting the puck away from enemy with his long stick.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

Im the Vatman said:


> In the end, Tappara lost it 3-2 in OT and even though Laine didn't get any points, I'd definately say he was once again one of the best players on the ice. I'm kinda surprised how good he seems to be at getting the puck away from enemy with his long stick.




Good observation, though many will perceive him to have 'primadonna' tendencies, that is not indicative of his game now.

As pulled as part of his profile from the Lake Placid report where DB ranked him the 2nd best 2016 after Matthews:



> Laine has crazy flexibility to stickhandle as close to or far away from his body as needed. He can certainly shield and deke his way around a maze of opponents. His shot is a strength. He needs to clean up his skating, but it is a blemish in the same way it was for a guy like Draisaitl. It doesnâ€™t stop him from creating offensive fireworks. He gets very good power from his strides, but they arenâ€™t quick/fast. He needs to play with more pace, and play harder on the puck consistently. Despite this, an infrequent observation is he excels on the backcheck in forcefully lifting sticks because of his reach, stick length, and arm strength.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Im the Vatman said:


> I watched the game in a really low quality stream but here's a few notes:
> 
> *First period*
> At least 3 good backchecks and couple good checks. Otherwise nothing big as DjurgÃ¥rden had the control
> 
> *Second period*
> Laine got a pass in front of the net and was facing only the goalkeeper, tried to pull a "half-ass forsberg" move but the goalie was just able to reach it with his skate.
> 
> Another brilliant backcheck by diving in their own blue line and trying to slash the puck away when a winger was about to go around him in full speed and face the goalie most likely if not stopped. Laine managed to reach the puck and opponent fell also, no penalty. Nice defensive play right there.
> 
> Before Tappara scored their 1st goal, Laine got a suicide pass from teammate to the center and was pretty much hammered down but he rose quickly and seemed like he wanted a revenge but he kept it calm. And within the next 20 seconds, Tappara scored a goal when Laine was on the ice
> 
> On the first powerplay late in 2nd period, Laine had a good opportunity for Ovechkin onetimer but didn't connect as the goalie got his pads on the way. Kid can shoot tho
> 
> *3rd period*
> Once again he backchecked the puck from defender in the corner and as he was driving to net, defender had to hook/hold him down and got a penalty for that. On the powerplay Laine gave a bad pass which resulted in losing the puck and killing the momentum of PP
> 
> Then for the best play of the game for Laine imo: A coast to coast drive with full speed, past the forecheckers till he was between the 2 defenders, got almost past them but then got hooked down but no penalty. It was a tough situtation for refs and the crowd definately wasn't pleased
> 
> Not long after that Laine got into 2vs2 situtation and ended it with a good shot which goalie had troubles to hold on as it bounced in the air from blocker. Just another example of his deadly shot.
> 
> In the end, Tappara lost it 3-2 in OT and even though Laine didn't get any points, I'd definately say he was once again one of the best players on the ice. I'm kinda surprised how good he seems to be at getting the puck away from enemy with his long stick.




I really appreciate this! Feels so weird hearing "Laine" and "good back check" or "played well without the puck" in the same sentence


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Just got back home from the game. Can't say it was Laine's best game, not a very good one actually. Then again, he could've scored a hat trick and drawn 3-4 penalties. To me, he seemed like a deer in the headlight for the most part of the first two periods. Luckily he didn't get injured, since his knees looked like a twister a couple of times he was hitted. And DIF players weren't too merciful to a top scorer with a junior helmet. 

I think the key areas in his development are training explosiveness and lower body muscle. And then using the muscle. And to me, that says good things. I mean, there isn't too many super strong 17 y o hockey players. 

If he gets the same minutes he's now getting, I'd be shocked if doesn't put up more goals than any other Tappara forward. Well, Haapala could give a challenge - I think he's NT bound.

The coast to coast play was awesome, last time I saw that kind of play live was about a year ago... But it's not really a compliment that it was by D. Kolomatis.


----------



## D0ctorCool

Interesting to hear that he's able to go coast to coast with relatively weak foot speed. Trying to think of an NHL'er like that. Kinda sounds like Jagr in his older age.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Transom Bob said:


> Interesting to hear that he's able to go coast to coast with relatively weak foot speed. Trying to think of an NHL'er like that. Kinda sounds like Jagr in his older age.




His speed is not that weak though. His skating has really improved, but acceleration and agility could still use a lot of improvement.


----------



## sync95

Good to hear that Laine has seemed to correct his glaring holes: Skating, back checking etc. It was really beginning to sound like he was just another crazy-hypes Finn(I.e Rajala, Joensuu) until he started to pick up his game this year. Look forward to seeing him progress throughout 15-16 and beyond.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Laine making into the frontpage of Finnish sportmagazine before the season has even started. Hype is real.

"The lovely ******* - being selfish is virtue when talking about Patrik Laine" is the direct translation of the title. Unfortunaly I haven't been able to read the magazine yet, anyone care to share if there's anything interesting?


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Im the Vatman said:


> Laine making into the frontpage of Finnish sportmagazine before the season has even started. Hype is real.
> 
> "The lovely ******* - being selfish is virtue when talking about Patrik Laine" is the direct translation of the title. Unfortunaly I haven't been able to read the magazine yet, anyone care to share if there's anything interesting?




Nice to see Laine having some recognition, even though it's in the crappy excuse of a magazine like Urheilulehti.


----------



## Canuck71*

I wish there was some way to get this kid to Sarnia.


----------



## D0ctorCool

Canuck71 said:


> I wish there was some way to get this kid to Sarnia.




Airplane.


----------



## Unfriendly Ghost

Canuck71 said:


> I wish there was some way to get this kid to Sarnia.



You just get him to walk through the right wardrobe and he'll be right there.


----------



## Orvelo

Canuck71 said:


> I wish there was some way to get this kid to Sarnia.




In Urheilusanomat (Finnish sports magazine) they said that if Laine doesn't get the icetime needed he might even jump to CHL middle of the season.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Orvelo said:


> In Urheilusanomat (Finnish sports magazine) they said that if Laine doesn't get the icetime needed he might even jump to CHL middle of the season.




Makes sense. I know people will say he should shut up and just do what he's told even if it means he'll be a 4th liner for the rest of season, but I'm a fan of him just doing his thing rather than letting himself become another grinder for the national team.

SelÃ¤nne and Kurri are history, Finland needs a Laine more than anything.


----------



## kelsier

There's absolutely no point whatsoever for him to play bottom 6 minutes without PP time in the Liga. And every point to jump across the pond if need to be. Finland hasn't produced this type of a talent since SelÃ¤nne. It will be his draft year so he needs the minutes one way or another. Then again I think he's already showed enough of what he can do while playing against the men so I don't see why Tappara wouldn't give him every chance to succeed.

Yeah and I agree such comments seem a bit cocky. But I guess Laine is very sell aware of his value and doesn't apply to the usual Finnish mold of a humble guy. Selfishness isn't necessarely a flaw, especially for someone who holds world class potential (especially when it comes to scoring goals).


----------



## Henkka

Orvelo said:


> In Urheilusanomat (Finnish sports magazine) they said that if Laine doesn't get the icetime needed he might even jump to CHL middle of the season.




Why are they suggesting that? He is on a offensive 3rd line which will get a lot of off.zone starts. 

And also, he is on the "Ovechkin spot" at 2nd power-play, and both units have been used equally.

Playing against men will develop him more than dominating against kids. Junior hockey could just keep his bad habits going on. Being mentored with pro players is the best growing place for him right now.

He could also get extra games at Tappara Juniors or Farm affiliate with +20min Ice-Time, nothing prevents him to play there.


----------



## VLU5

Would be kinda cool to see him in Sarnia. Laine and Zacha


----------



## Periwinkle

Playing in a NA junior hockey league would probably help him reach the ceiling of his offensive potential more easily. There is something alluring about having a Finn who can score 50 goals a season. But, playing against men will probably develop him more as an overall player, because in a pro league team he will have a lot more defensive responsibilities. He's stated multiple times that Ovechkin is his favourite player, and if he wants to develop his talent towards that kind of player type, maybe CHL is a good way to go. (All of this speculation is leaving aside the issues of maturity and what would be the best environment for him).

However, what I wonder is the significance of his status while entering the draft. He probably won't be ready for the NHL right away, so if he is not drafted from the a European pro league, he would not be AHL eligible. Unless, of course, it would be akin to a Honka situation where he would be playing on loan in Sarnia, so he would be AHL eligible. I believe he currently has a contract with Tappara, so the latter scenario seems more likely, although I don't remember his contract status after this season.

EDIT: Immediately thinking about it, it seems very likely Tappara has him locked after his draft season so they won't miss on any compensation.


----------



## Orvelo

VLU5 said:


> Would be kinda cool to see him in Sarnia. Laine and Zacha




And Jakob Chychrun has tried to lure him to sarnia in instagram comments


----------



## VLU5

Orvelo said:


> And Jakob Chychrun has tried to lure him to sarnia in instagram comments




please happen


----------



## JJTT

kelsier said:


> *There's absolutely no point whatsoever for him to play bottom 6 minutes without PP time in the Liga*. And every point to jump across the pond if need to be. Finland hasn't produced this type of a talent since SelÃ¤nne. It will be his draft year so he needs the minutes one way or another. Then again I think he's already showed enough of what he can do while playing against the men so I don't see why Tappara wouldn't give him every chance to succeed.
> 
> Yeah and I agree such comments seem a bit cocky. But I guess Laine is very sell aware of his value and doesn't apply to the usual Finnish mold of a humble guy. Selfishness isn't necessarely a flaw, especially for someone who holds world class potential (especially when it comes to scoring goals).




He seems to get more PP time than any other Tappara player, wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## VLU5

Watching Tappara - Zug atm. Kid is good.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

If playing into CHL would an option for Laine, he would be there already.
Laine told after his CHL import draft pick, that no-one in Sarnia Sting's team magament didn't take any contact for him before CHL import draft.

If Laine has difficulties to get enough icetime in tappara, why not tappara won't loan him other liiga team.
Where Laine has good chances to get plenty of icetime.

But if he really wants go to CHL middle of season.
Tappara can't prohibit him to do that, or can they?


----------



## Hokinaittii

I don't see any reasons why Laine wouldn't get the time on ice he deserves. Kid is clearly one of Tappara's best forwards. I think the question is how can he handle all the time he gets.


----------



## Henkka

VLU5 said:


> Watching Tappara - Zug atm. Kid is good.




Best player for Tappara again (in scoring attempts) today. 8 scoring chances, one created for linemate IlomÃ¤ki. No points today, but one tip-in on the post and another shot on the post. And one chance was a takeaway from a defenceman and a short-breakaway, did shot wide. He shoots a lot wide, because he is hunting top corners, and that what every NHL superstar will do.

But man this guy will be a Fenwick-monster.


----------



## Erikfromfin

I have to agree I think his tier ahead of Jesse atm.


----------



## VLU5

I hope Pulju can pick up his game so it'll be a real competition for top Finn prospect. Atm it's not even close.


----------



## JJTT

VLU5 said:


> I hope Pulju can pick up his game so it'll be a real competition for top Finn prospect. Atm it's not even close.




I think Pulju has put up some weight during the summer and isn't used to it yet. I just can't think of any other reason why he looks so uncoordinated and uncomfortable with the puck on his stick.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

VLU5 said:


> I hope Pulju can pick up his game so it'll be a real competition for top Finn prospect. Atm it's not even close.




It's so weird how as soon as one of them is doing well the other one is doing bad!


----------



## BB88

JJTT said:


> I think Pulju has put up some weight during the summer and isn't used to it yet. I just can't think of any other reason why he looks so uncoordinated and uncomfortable with the puck on his stick.




Rantanen said for him it took few months to get used to, just have to hope Pulju is gets his game together and is a beast from december to draft.

I'd still take Pulju ahead of Laine, especially for Boston Pulju should be a perfect fit.
Laine can be ahead of him now but I see Pulju being a better NHL player.


----------



## kelsier

The Liga hasn't even started yet and people are ranking them vs each other. I hope it stays as close as it is right now. Too bad Matthews chose an easier league to play. Would've been enticing seeing all three of them skating in the same country so we'd get a clear view of who's ahead of who.

Some time ago we were talking of the raw potential in Laine. Now we are seeing that transforming into actual ability. Far sooner than I thought.


----------



## wings5

kelsier said:


> The Liga hasn't even started yet and people are ranking them vs each other. I hope it stays as close as it is right now. Too bad Matthews chose an easier league to play. Would've been enticing seeing all three of them skating in the same country so we'd get a clear view of who's ahead of who.
> 
> Some time ago we were talking of the raw potential in Laine. Now we are seeing that transforming into actual ability. Far sooner than I thought.




I wouldn't say NLA is far off Liiga if at all worse, and it anyways usually the best North American players are playing with kids while in Europe they are playing pro.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

wings5 said:


> I wouldn't say NLA is far off Liiga if at all worse, and it anyways usually the best North American players are playing with kids while in Europe they are playing pro.




I'd say there's still a noticable difference, it's easier for a prospect to get to the 1st line in NLA than in Liiga


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

kelsier said:


> Yeah and I agree such comments seem a bit cocky. But I guess Laine is very sell aware of his value and doesn't apply to the usual Finnish mold of a humble guy. Selfishness isn't necessarely a flaw, especially for someone who holds world class potential (especially when it comes to scoring goals).




This.
You don't become the best by wanting to be good enough and humble, rather the kid have a cocky streak (with realism*) and have the guts to try and resolve situations himself, try to score the goal, to have the self-confidence to try the difficult low percentage solution which when it goes in is genious.

You don't win the scoring race/rookie of the year/first overall/whatever if you are too humble. Laine should push the envelope at all times but not open it, be borderline but not uncontrollable. If he does that, then oh boy, oh boy! 

*Must be the realism to still try your hardest every day to be the best, and not going out to world conquer with your jacket open


----------



## John Pedro

As a NJ fan, I would be happy with either one, Laine or Puljujarvi. A great wave of RW's coming from Finland.


----------



## thomast

wings5 said:


> I wouldn't say NLA is far off Liiga if at all worse, and it anyways usually the best North American players are playing with kids while in Europe they are playing pro.






Having watching both of these leagues because i have lived in Geneva i can honestly say the overall talent level and competition is much better in liiga than NLA. These CHL games make it even more obvious. I would say that NLA best players are better than Liiga's but depth is poor compared to Liiga. Also bottom and middle tier teams in NLA are not good compared to Liiga. Absolute top teams like Zurich and Bern could fair very well in Liiga and be top teams in that league but other than that no way NLA is close to Liiga in terms of competition and level of play. 

Not sure where you base on you're knowledge. Maybe roster of absolute top teams of NLA? They might have few shiny names but other than that by watching the actual games i wouldn't have even shade of doubt in my opinion which league is better in terms of competition. That is not bashing the NLA which is very competitive league but clear top 3 leagues in europe are KHL, SHL and Liiga in that order.


----------



## BusQuets

thomast said:


> Having watching both of these leagues because i have lived in Geneva i can honestly say the overall talent level and competition is much better in liiga than NLA. These CHL games make it even more obvious. I would say that NLA best players are better than Liiga's but depth is poor compared to Liiga. Also bottom and middle tier teams in NLA are not good compared to Liiga. Absolute top teams like Zurich and Bern could fair very well in Liiga and be top teams in that league but other than that no way NLA is close to Liiga in terms of competition and level of play.
> 
> Not sure where you base on you're knowledge. Maybe roster of absolute top teams of NLA? They might have few shiny names but other than that by watching the actual games i wouldn't have even shade of doubt in my opinion which league is better in terms of competition. That is not bashing the NLA which is very competitive league but clear top 3 leagues in europe are KHL, SHL and Liiga in that order.




I guess Swiss league has more north americans(not sure though) so they think it's better but they forget that average finnish player >> average swiss player.


----------



## Tulipunaruusu*

Tuomaz said:


> I guess Swiss league has more north americans(not sure though) so they think it's better but they forget that average finnish player >> average swiss player.




Has the KHL then drained Switzerland's top native talents like it has done for Finnish league?


----------



## JJTT

Tulipunaruusu said:


> Has the KHL then drained Switzerland's top native talents like it has done for Finnish league?




I don't think there is any Swiss players in KHL.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

I've always seen Laine as a more talented player than PuljujÃ¤rvi, but he shouldn't be better than Pulju right now. And that's only criticism towards KÃ¤rpÃ¤t and PuljujÃ¤rvi himself. First KÃ¤rpÃ¤t were rushing him into their stacked lineup, even though there were big holes in his game. Then he was bounced between Kajaani and Oulu, and that makes a 16-year-old pretty much homeless, at least mentally. Add WJC U20 and U18, and Pulju played 80+ games or something, most of them against men. 

Whereas Laine seemed like an intriguing option for Tappara offensively, but his agility wasn't there, so it was a simple decision to send him to LeKi. And even if he was bounced around, it's only like 15 minutes drive between Tampere and LempÃ¤Ã¤lÃ¤. And if I've gotten it right, he trained with Tappara the whole season, organization that is often named as the Finland's best on physical training. 

Then I don't know what Pulju did during the summer, but he hasn't really improved from where he left off, even though he has been on KÃ¤rpÃ¤t's top line almost the whole preseason. Now Laine has gotten his skating together and it's not just good for his age+size, but it's actually pretty good for Liiga-level. If he only could add more accuracy to his shot, he'd score scary amount of goals this season. And I'm saying this as someone, who has seen Liiga's two-time top goal scorer Olli Palola live in about 100 games last two season. Laine is more creative and gets more scoring chances, and has at least as hard a shot. Add more accuracy, balance and muscle, and Laine is NHL-level top6-forward. PuljujÃ¤rvi needs to improve his decision making and hockey IQ, and then we can return to comparing them.


----------



## Risingwind

Raimo SillanpÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> You don't win the scoring race/rookie of the year/first overall/whatever if you are too humble. Laine should push the envelope at all times but not open it, be borderline but not uncontrollable.




It's hard to judge these kinds of things objectively. Say he threatens to kill the coach of he doesn't get more ice time -- When he does that at 15 he's considered an unstable kid, a threat to hockey culture and society at large etc. When he does that at 20 he's considered an ambitious player who knows his self worth and whatever. 

The hockey media tries to sell its product by any means so they resort to throwing things out of proportion, just like any media fighting for attention.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Risingwind said:


> It's hard to judge these kinds of things objectively. Say he threatens to kill the coach of he doesn't get more ice time -- When he does that at 15 he's considered an unstable kid, a threat to hockey culture and society at large etc. When he does that at 20 he's considered an ambitious player who knows his self worth and whatever.
> 
> The hockey media tries to sell its product by any means so they resort to throwing things out of proportion, just like any media fighting for attention.





Of course. That's why I said within reason, and had the asterix bit.
I think Jukka Jalonen compared Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi well, iirc he told PuljujÃ¤rvi that he must be more focused on himself and not always making the team play. Laine's doing exactly that, that's why he's rising.


----------



## VLU5

Raimo SillanpÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Of course. That's why I said within reason, and had the asterix bit.
> I think Jukka Jalonen compared Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi well, iirc he told PuljujÃ¤rvi that *he must be more focused on himself and not always making the team play*. Laine's doing exactly that, that's why he's rising.




Easier said than done in MarjamÃ¤ki's system.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

VLU5 said:


> Easier said than done in MarjamÃ¤ki's system.




It feels like Finland's system is too disciplined at times, it takes away some of the individual creativity that players like Laine contribute with.


----------



## FinProspects

VLU5 said:


> Easier said than done in MarjamÃ¤ki's system.




I just dont like what is happening with Pulju...Someone mentioned that he has to develop his hockey iq, but how? decision making will get better once player will mature but hockey iq is basically something you are born with or without. As for Jesse, it doesnt seem to be one of his strenghts to be honest. And that is a damn shame..

Then this all around play-nonsense.. me no likey.


----------



## BusQuets

Laine will have to learn to skate(no where near nhl level) before we can talk about him being there with Puljujarvi.


----------



## Loffer

Tuomaz said:


> Laine will have to learn to skate(no where near nhl level) before we can talk about him being there with Puljujarvi.




And Puljujarvi has to learn to think the game at another level before he can challenge Laine as the top Finnish prospect of the next draft.


----------



## BusQuets

Loffer said:


> And Puljujarvi has to learn to think the game at another level before he can challenge Laine as the top Finnish prospect of the next draft.




i know you are huge Laine fan but he really needs to work on his skating. It is maybe enough on the big ice where there isn't opponents near at you but in NHL you will need to be quick. If he does not we will have another Marko Anttila on our hands.


----------



## Coedae

Laine's skating is not that bad anymore. I think it's going to be really close between Puljujarvi / Laine next summer.


----------



## Henkka

Guys who bash all the time here Laine's skating haven't obviously seem him play during the last month. I can't see any kind of huge weakness there, it's not a strength, but not a weakness anymore. Summer workouts have done big things.

And nothing prevents him getting better, guy is freaking 17-year-old.  He doesn't even have to be a superb skater, because that long reach gives so superb advantage, that you don't have to close gaps with skating, or burn away with skating. Just use the stick and game-sense.

Watch the games.


----------



## Alexandrov

Henkka said:


> Guys who bash all the time here Laine's skating haven't obviously seem him play during the last month. I can't see any kind of huge weakness there, it's not a strength, but not a weakness anymore. Summer workouts have done big things.




Agreed. Skating isn't a huge weakness for Laine, but it's probably the weakest point of his game right now. He has good speed for his size but isn't very agile. Some more lower body strength should improve his first steps. With time I can see him developing similar skating ability to Barkov, who is quite a good skater nowadays.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Alexandrov said:


> Agreed. Skating isn't a huge weakness for Laine, but it's probably the weakest point of his game right now. He has good speed for his size but isn't very agile. Some* more lower body strength* should improve his first steps. With time I can see him developing similar skating ability to Barkov, who is quite a good skater nowadays.




IMO his biggest weakness is his balance. He doesn't go down easily, but he's like a deer on the ice almost everytime he hits or gets hit. And his hits don't seem to do much against men. So bolded is pretty obviously what he needs. But it's much better to have holes in physical game than in hockey sense like JP.


----------



## Gotisj

Finnish Tank Support said:


> IMO his biggest weakness is his balance. He doesn't go down easily, but he's like a deer on the ice almost everytime he hits or gets hit. And his hits don't seem to do much against men. So bolded is pretty obviously what he needs. But it's much better to have holes in physical game than in hockey sense like JP.




Pulju lack of hockey-iq could be a result of trying to please his team too much. Laine has a attitude, he want the puck and he wants to score and contribute. Havent seen that attitude from Pulju in the CHL, but he has it. In the JWC he showed a far more offensive attitude. Aint that simple to be a teenager and play in a mens team.

Laine is looking very good, its gonna be a tight race between these two guys but ill stick with Pulju going first at the moment. I really would like to see them on smaller ice thou. 

One thing i really like with Laine is that his mentallity and playstyle is so "Un-nordic" i think its a well needed fresh breath in the Scandinavian hockey World (wich i honestly think is rather boring)


----------



## JJTT

http://areena.yle.fi/1-2986201

Stubb/Jalonen talk about Laine from 39 minutes onwards.

Interview with PuljujÃ¤rvi is around 1h 15min .


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Tuomaz said:


> i know you are huge Laine fan but he really needs to work on his skating. It is maybe enough on the big ice where there isn't opponents near at you but in NHL you will need to be quick. If he does not we will have another Marko Anttila on our hands.




Laine won't probably never skate, like Rantanen or Barkov.
But he has 4 strengths 1 Big size 2 Good Hands 3 Explosive shot 4 Killer Instincts for goal scoring.

Those strengths might be enough to some GM, to pick him TOP5.
If / when Laine will shine in liiga and world juniors, i won't be surprised if he'll rise TOP3 before last 2016 NHL draft ranking


----------



## Hokinaittii

It's funny to see people still commenting Laine's skating like it's going to be the end of the world if he can't improve it drastically before the draft.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH783RKHuOg

There's a full game of the last CHL game Tappara had. I'll be editing some highlights as soon as I'm able to finish the game.

At 7:20 there's a good example of his skating. Or 53:55. Tappara seem to trust a lot in Laine at taking the puck into the zone on their PP.

EDIT: 2 posts for him in the same shift starting at 11:40 or so.Â¨

EDIT: Fine example of how to intercept the pass 23:05. Or how about 1:00:20, man... shame he didn't score.


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

I think the issue that a lot of people have with Laine's skating is that his acceleration seems to be his biggest weakness. Getting up to top speed over a long distance and powering through opponents is one thing, but the fact remains that the vast majority of footraces in NHL games are won or lost in the first two steps. It's not as though everyone needs to have Bure-level acceleration to succeed at the NHL level, but it's probably going to be the biggest hurdle Laine has to face.


----------



## Hokinaittii

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db7pgIPDnN8

New interview from Laine in Finnish but also couple of new plays on the video from the games not streamed during the summer for those who are interested.

The first couple of questions has nothing interesting in them (how did you become such a good goalscorer - "well dunno you know, i practiced shooting a lot when i was young etc).
But when he was asked about his training during the summer, he talked about becoming better as overall player but especially from the defensive side he needed a lot improvement there and felt that was his biggest weakness. 
Then the interviewer asked "how do you feel yourself, have you improved as player then?" where he answered with a smile: "To be quite honest, I feel good. I believe that (I've gone forward) and I can feel it."

Tappara's head coach Tapola expected Laine to pick a new level in his game so he could have the consistency that playing the whole year in men's league requires for young player.

Tapola was asked how he feels Laine has improved during the training/CHL games which he replied: "Pate has done well and it's nice to see him keeping up with pacing of the game, skating and the game in overall while things are going nice for him. But he also said things can change for him when everything doesn't go as planned which is the hardest part of playing full season of men's hockey, you need to find that mental capability to handle all the bad moments and keep the consistency in your game.

Lastly Tapola was asked which part of the game Laine has improved the most. "Skating and the overall playing, like when to just shoot the puck deep and when to try the fancy moves but he also said they are working on him all the time to make him as better player but not forgetting his strengths. They are basically trying to find the balance of "you can't do that in men's games" and still playing with his own strengths.

Oh and apparently Laine has one of the best shots Tapola has ever seen, who would have thought?


----------



## Fawkes

JJTT said:


> http://areena.yle.fi/1-2986201
> 
> Stubb/Jalonen talk about Laine from 39 minutes onwards.
> 
> Interview with PuljujÃ¤rvi is around 1:15.



Thanks for posting this. It was nice to hear what Stubb and Jalonen had to say about Laine. It was the second time Jalonen has publicly praised him, and it really looks like Laine's so called character issues haven't been an issue for Jalonen. Stubb also spoke highly of him (Laine), although he said he's only met Laine once personally. Laine Hype Train has really gained an extra gear in the Finnish media, and Laine has surpassed PuljujÃ¤rvi as the most talked about Finnish hockey prospect. I think it's too early to say that Laine will be drafted before Pulju, but Laine has definitely outplayed Pulju since the U18 WJC, there's no question about that.


----------



## Henkka

Finnish Tank Support said:


> IMO his biggest weakness is his balance. He doesn't go down easily, but he's like a deer on the ice almost everytime he hits or gets hit. And his hits don't seem to do much against men. So bolded is pretty obviously what he needs. But it's much better to have holes in physical game than in hockey sense like JP.




Yeah. You can always build physics. He doesn't have to physically ready for years. And don't worry about physics, Tappara is the best place in Finland to build physics and especially physics for a big player. The tradition in very long from Rautakorpi's first days almost two decades ago. 

Also, there's now an interview on Youtube, where his head coach Tapola says his biggest improvement this summer has been skating. Also he has learned a lot about overall system things, and coach was pleased for that. Tapola said, that it's kind of the starting point to get a spot from Liiga. Now the concentration point during the season will be mental balance and consistency. Coach Tapola also praised his shot, "probably the best I've ever seen" (for a Finnish player).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db7pgIPDnN8

Laine feels that defensive game is his weakest area. Also says himself that summer training was good for his skating.

Looks like that short video material is from Tappara-Sport game 2 weeks ago.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

People need to stop saying hockey IQ can't be improved. People often have this misconception of the brain thinking its not morphable and you can't improve your brain's capacity.

PuljujÃ¤rvi is a teen, his brain is under constant development, sure his IQ is unlikely to reach Laine's but his IQ's still VERY morphable. 

Your brain can change physically, at any age, especially with the right stimulation.

Also it's not even guaranteed his IQ is that bad, the reason to why Laine outshines him there is mostly due to him seizing his individual creativity more than PuljujÃ¤rvi who sacrifices a part of his creativity by playing more team play than Laine


Expressing creativity and following orders hardly goes hand-in-hand


----------



## Hokinaittii

http://yle.fi/urheilu/patrik_laine_-_paha_poika_vai_seuraava_supertahti/8294444
(I hope it works to people not from Finland also)

"Bad boy or next superstar?". Horrible interview otherwise considering the first minute was about reporter asking is he a bad boy or a-hole refering to the events of 2014 Ivan Hlinka when he was kicked out from the team. Laine said he don't recognize the person behind those words anymore and thinks he has grown out of those kind of situtations on ice.

But more importantly Laine said he is willing to play in the NHL as soon as possible so I guess there goes the talks about him not wanting to leave Finland and not being mentally stable to move away. It takes a lot courage as a 16 years old guy to talk publicly about him seeing the psychologist and calling him/her after games. Guy clearly realized he had problems and was willing to work on them.


----------



## Henkka

From Corey Pronman latest rank:



> 10. Patrik Laine, LW, Tappara (Liiga)
> 
> _Laine has been on the radar for a number of years, and as a 17-year-old who is 6-foot-4, 200 pounds, with a ton of skill, one can imagine he’ll remain there. He’s a fantastic playmaker whose high level of vision and overall instincts complement his physical gifts, making him a top-end prospect. His skating is a work in progress, though. Laine has been dinged in the past for off-ice issues, and while there are still some concerns, NHL people I’ve talked to have felt he’s shown signs of maturing._




Looks like Pronman is badly off the board when he describes one of the purest sniper ever as a "playmaker".

Funny how that PuljujÃ¤rvi-analyze, in reality, reminded me more of Laine than this Laine-analyze. Maybe he has messed up some text lines with them.  Pulju was ranked 2.

This is about Pulju:



> _The best word to describe his game is “excitement,” because every time he’s bringing the puck up the ice, you think a goal is seconds away because of his high-end combination of size, speed and skill. XXX has a flair for the spectacular from close in and possesses a fantastic shot to finish from medium distances._




Put Laine to that XXX, minus that speed-word and you have what Patrik Laine currently is.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Best player on the ice against KalPa in the first period. I'd bet that we'll see him score his first Liiga goal today.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

He has been great. His first Liiga goal is only a matter of time and hopefully we'll see it in the third. Some risky plays on the offensive blue line but he will learn. It appears that even Liiga pros have a hard time getting the puck away from him, which is promising.


----------



## Hokinaittii

HockeyHistorian said:


> He has been great. His first Liiga goal is only a matter of time and hopefully we'll see it in the third. Some risky plays on the offensive blue line but he will learn. It appears that even Liiga pros have a hard time getting the puck away from him, which is promising.





Shame he didn't bury it.


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Im the Vatman said:


> Shame he didn't bury it.





Okay the speed is not a weakness anymore


----------



## BusQuets

This guy is wasting scoring chances like there's no tomorrow..


----------



## Hokinaittii

Tuomaz said:


> This guy is wasting scoring chances like there's no tomorrow..



At least he's having those scoring chances, goals will come eventually if he keeps that up. 

After watching both of Tappara's games this season, I'd say he's been creating half of those scoring chances by himself; he had similar situtation against Ilves like above in the video after he got the puck from d-zone and sprinted to get in front of the defender and was almost facing the goalie but the puck bounced in the last second so he couldn't get a shot off. And tonight in the 4vs3 OT PP, he had a slapshot to the post from the "Ovechkin zone".

So far so good, in my opinion.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

So, apparently he had 12 shots, when the next Tappara guy had only 4. (note that in Liiga, they count all shot attempts, not just the ones at the goal)


----------



## IceHockeyDude

Unavailable to score. We all know what this means. BUST!


----------



## No1Joker

He is starting to look scary good.. Poor man's Ovechkin?


----------



## John Pedro

He reminds me of Tarasenko, maybe not as dynamic though. I caught the second period of Tappara's game he was impressive. Every time he had the puck, he showed how skilled he is and generated scoring chances.


----------



## armyjoe

Someone said earlier that Laine likes to hunt top corners but atleast today against Kalpa he mostly shot low shots. 
I liked how calm and skilled he was with the puck. His skating was a lot better than what it was at the end of the last season. Still it is the thing that he needs to improve to be able to be a star player at the NHL level.


----------



## Henkka

Jack DiBiase said:


> So, apparently he had 12 shots, when the next Tappara guy had only 4. (note that in Liiga, they count all shot attempts, not just the ones at the goal)




I got 11 scoring chances for Laine ...

... rest of the Tappara team had 19 combined. 

KalPa had 26 chances.... talk about an individual impact.

Just a matter of time he scores. And he's gonna score a lot.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

hey guys i got some Patrik Laine (blue #29) almost all shifts game highlights
this was my first view on him but i htought he had a really good game?
skates really well as a big guy
made some power moves cutting to the net
surprised to see he has soft hands
defensive game/effort is not there yet but that's to be expected
was on pp point for the most part

good game for a first viewer

ps. in the 3rd period, the sound is ahead of the play idk how that happened..so dont ask


----------



## Alexandrov

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> hey guys i got some Patrik Laine (blue #29) almost all shifts game highlights
> this was my first view on him but i htought he had a really good game?
> skates really well as a big guy
> made some power moves cutting to the net
> surprised to see he has soft hands
> defensive game/effort is not there yet but that's to be expected
> was on pp point for the most part
> 
> good game for a first viewer
> 
> ps. in the 3rd period, the sound is ahead of the play idk how that happened..so dont ask





Thank you for doing this. This is very valuable.

To me the kid looks outright fast.


----------



## kelsier

Watched the yesterday's game and eventhough he didn't score he was truly magnificent. The stick handling skills are out of the roof when combined with the ability to protect the puck with that immense frame and reach. Not sure why I feel like watching Jagr play everytime I see him on the ice, while he is shooting the puck like Ovechkin. 

He didn't shy away from contact or corners, controlled the game at times and made a couple of moves that most are not able to do. The announcer said he was currently 194cm and still growing, yet he has been able to increase his skating ability noticably. Not the fastest guy out there, but by no means the slowest. Skating very well for his size. He will add a step or two the next few years when the growing stops. 

Overall I was really impressed by him in the Lake Placid but that was a slight touch to the surface when compared him play against grown men twice his age. I haven't seen a player at his age who'd ever awed me as much in the Liga. Not wondering at all about Jalonen's comments about not seeing a better -98 born player in the world. He has all the tools to become #1 next year (winger or not). If I had to choose right now I might take him before PuljujÃ¤rvi based on what I've seen this season alone. 

This kid is going to score a ton of goals this year, watch out!


----------



## teravaineSAROS

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> hey guys i got some Patrik Laine (blue #29) almost all shifts game highlights
> this was my first view on him but i htought he had a really good game?
> skates really well as a big guy
> made some power moves cutting to the net
> surprised to see he has soft hands
> defensive game/effort is not there yet but that's to be expected
> was on pp point for the most part
> 
> good game for a first viewer
> 
> ps. in the 3rd period, the sound is ahead of the play idk how that happened..so dont ask







I really appreciate this!!!!


----------



## f1nn

Any idea if there's a free stream for tonight's game anywhere? Thanks in advance!

And on topic.. I am extremely impressed by how much Laine (specifically his skating) has improved.. Last season I was skeptical about whether he could pull it all together but if his start t the season is any indication I'm waiting for HUGE things from him this yar


----------



## Henkka

f1nn said:


> Any idea if there's a free stream for tonight's game anywhere? Thanks in advance!
> 
> And on topic.. I am extremely impressed by how much Laine (specifically his skating) has improved.. Last season I was skeptical about whether he could pull it all together but if his start t the season is any indication I'm waiting for HUGE things from him this yar




I wonder why there hasn't been any discussion about his knee injury at March 2014, which ended his season?

It really affected for his skating for the next season 2014-15, and now that's fully healed again. He wasn't a bad skater before that, and now he is back more of at his normal level.


----------



## f1nn

Henkka said:


> I wonder why there hasn't been any discussion about his knee injury at March 2014, which ended his season?
> 
> It really affected for his skating for the next season 2014-15, and now that's fully healed again. He wasn't a bad skater before that, and now he is back more of at his normal level.




That's a good point.. honestly hadn't taken that into consideration.. and I guess before 2014 I hadn't seen enough of him to form an opinion


----------



## John Pedro

f1nn said:


> *Any idea if there's a free stream for tonight's game anywhere? Thanks in advance!*
> 
> And on topic.. I am extremely impressed by how much Laine (specifically his skating) has improved.. Last season I was skeptical about whether he could pull it all together but if his start t the season is any indication I'm waiting for HUGE things from him this yar




I don't know if it's okay to post links of streams, but on the site onhockey tv probably will have one.


----------



## f1nn

John Pedro said:


> I don't know if it's okay to post links of streams, but on the site onhockey tv probably will have one.




Appreciate it! found one on hahasports.com but it's always nice to have options!


----------



## Jussi

kelsier said:


> Watched the yesterday's game and eventhough he didn't score he was truly magnificent. The stick handling skills are out of the roof when combined with the ability to protect the puck with that immense frame and reach. Not sure why I feel like watching Jagr play everytime I see him on the ice, while he is shooting the puck like Ovechkin.
> 
> He didn't shy away from contact or corners, controlled the game at times and made a couple of moves that most are not able to do. *The announcer said he was currently 194cm* and still growing, yet he has been able to increase his skating ability noticably. Not the fastest guy out there, but by no means the slowest. Skating very well for his size. He will add a step or two the next few years when the growing stops.
> 
> Overall I was really impressed by him in the Lake Placid but that was a slight touch to the surface when compared him play against grown men twice his age. I haven't seen a player at his age who'd ever awed me as much in the Liga. Not wondering at all about Jalonen's comments about not seeing a better -98 born player in the world. He has all the tools to become #1 next year (winger or not). If I had to choose right now I might take him before PuljujÃ¤rvi based on what I've seen this season alone.
> 
> This kid is going to score a ton of goals this year, watch out!




In the JÃ¤Ã¤kiekkolehti Liiga preview issue they had the team photos and he was stadning next to Aleksi Elorinne who is measured at 195 and Laine was definitely about 2 cm shorter than Elorinne.


----------



## Jussi

John Pedro said:


> I don't know if it's okay to post links of streams, but on the site onhockey tv probably will have one.




LIiga doesn't pay attention to this site.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

This match is not really one you should use to base your opinion on Laine. The ice looks horrendous, no wonder the puck's bouncing around like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## FinProspects

Finnish Tank Support said:


> This match is not really one you should use to base your opinion on Laine. The ice looks horrendous, no wonder the puck's bouncing around like there's no tomorrow.




An assist, 4-5 hits and a turnover that resulted a 3-3 goal for Lukko. Got benched after that. +-0 game.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

FinProspects said:


> An assist, 4-5 hits and a turnover that resulted a 3-3 goal for Lukko. Got benched after that. +-0 game.




He did play after that, he just missed one shift, because for some reason Tapola thought that Lajunen is good at this faceoff-thing.


----------



## Hokinaittii

FinProspects said:


> An assist, 4-5 hits and a turnover that resulted a 3-3 goal for Lukko. Got benched after that. +-0 game.



He played a shift in the OT. Got benched for the last shift of his line after the giveaway. The bad giveaway was about to happen sometime soon, may this be a good learning curve for him to just shoot the puck deep if you are at the blue line against more enemies than teammates.


Yeah, not the best game for Laine. The ice was crappier than usual in HakametsÃ¤ as the puck bounced wierdly time to time from players and therefore couple easy looking mishandles of the puck from Laine also. He had couple of strong checks which gave the puck for his teammates. Other than that even though Laine had an assist for Tappara's 3rd goal, I'd say he played better overall in the first two games. Maybe he was a bit tired from yesterday as they had back to back games and apparently they were in Tampere 2am and the game happened 14 hours later.

EDIT: The assist


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

another game for ya
earned 17:24 ice time
expected to be a challenging game for a young guy with back to back game
so a little sluggish game was expected for me
pretty meh game imo with a good shift here and there 
some key points to the game
used his body (to my surprise) made several good finishing checks in 1st and 2nd but mostly was fairly quiet
had some 3-4 good moments mostly during 3rd period
had a couple of turn overs which one of them ended up tying goal which led to their loss in OT

some notable moments

2:18 some PP shift
3:25 not sure if that was him making a hit
4:42 makes a good check
5:12 another good check
7:05 solid check
8:30 nice little rush
11:11 quick shot off after draw (a shift to watch!)
11:38 same shift a nice scoring chance at front
14:48 the assist
15:12 turnover 
15:20 good shift here but till the end at 15:40

ps im gonna need a new simple video capture that would record streams on time 
the one im using, the feed and the sound seems to be parting ways....
PPS ...the vid is still processing.....


----------



## Hokinaittii

Nice to see someone putting the effort for these shift by shift vids. 

I'd personally recommend using Open Broadcaster Software (OBS) which is known for streaming mainly but you can easily record videos also with it. And it's free, really simple to put up (if you are new to it, just google/youtube stuff like how to screen capture with obs) and the videos come as .MP4 which means they are also very lightweight.


----------



## Henkka

Im the Vatman said:


> He played a shift in the OT. Got benched for the last shift of his line after the giveaway. The bad giveaway was about to happen sometime soon, may this be a good learning curve for him to just shoot the puck deep if you are at the blue line against more enemies than teammates.




Got benched for the best faceoff guy Lajunen for the def.zone faceoff at critical moment near of the end. They did same thing at the Ilves game, it's kind of a normal procedure on those situations.

1 assist
2 scoring chances
1 created chance
1 screen 
3 hits

Makes things to happen, when not shooting. KalPa game was 11 scoring chances, and nothing else.

Today he really had those weak shots thrown the puck on the net, at least 4, just to get offensive zone faceoff. 

7 total shots was quite fake statistics. Only 2 real scoring chances. An assist with shooting, like his destiny will be.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Come on Laine, you need to Simo-HÃ¤yhÃ¤-it-up a notch!


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> another game for ya
> earned 17:24 ice time
> expected to be a challenging game for a young guy with back to back game
> so a little sluggish game was expected for me
> pretty meh game imo with a good shift here and there
> some key points to the game
> used his body (to my surprise) made several good finishing checks in 1st and 2nd but mostly was fairly quiet
> had some 3-4 good moments mostly during 3rd period
> had a couple of turn overs which one of them ended up tying goal which led to their loss in OT
> 
> some notable moments
> 
> 2:18 some PP shift
> 3:25 not sure if that was him making a hit
> 4:42 makes a good check
> 5:12 another good check
> 7:05 solid check
> 8:30 nice little rush
> 11:11 quick shot off after draw (a shift to watch!)
> 11:38 same shift a nice scoring chance at front
> 14:48 the assist
> 15:12 turnover
> 15:20 good shift here but till the end at 15:40
> 
> ps im gonna need a new simple video capture that would record streams on time
> the one im using, the feed and the sound seems to be parting ways....
> PPS ...the vid is still processing.....





Thanks a ton!


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Ok all this overhyping can stop now... EA has spoken:

NHL 16 has Patrik Laine as a two-way forward with AHL top 6 potential . We can all go home now


----------



## FinnishDevil

Laine just scored his first career goal in Liiga against Blues with beautiful wrister. Has had lots of scoring changes in the first 3 games, surprised it took him this long to score his first.


----------



## Henkka

FinnishDevil said:


> Laine just scored his first career goal in Liiga against Blues with beautiful wrister. Has had lots of scoring changes in the first 3 games, surprised it took him this long to score his first.




Still haven't seen where did the puck go. In goal yeah, but from what hole? It was so sick hard wrister.

My friend guessed it was probably blocker/short side top corner, but he didn't see that either.


----------



## Miqqo

Henkka said:


> Still haven't seen where did the puck go. In goal yeah, but from what hole? It was so sick hard wrister.
> 
> My friend guessed it was probably blocker/short side top corner, but he didn't see that either.




If I didn't see wrong it was blocker side top corner. Had a stright view from were I'm sitting.


----------



## agent082

I hope there will be high-speed cameras in Laine's games from now on.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

second period was fairly quiet though Tappara had better scoring chances
now 3rd period was a super sneezing fest..Laine lost prob 3-4 shifts due to penalty troubles and one from incomplete line change


----------



## jarnov

Here's the goal.


----------



## tze

Laine's shot totals are kinda ridiculous.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

Laine couldnt score in a shootout

not familiar with the league but what's up with the golden helmets for each team? team scoring leader or something?


----------



## jarnov

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> what's up with the golden helmets for each team? team scoring leader or something?




Your guess is right.


----------



## Jussi

ihaveyuidonttouchme said:


> Laine couldnt score in a shootout
> 
> not familiar with the league but what's up with the golden helmets for each team? team scoring leader or something?






jarnov said:


> Your guess is right.




Also the player that holds that helmet the most rounds during the regular season, gets a money prize from the sponsor (5K euros IIRC).


----------



## Kuhta

Holy crap, I thought his shot is fast, but that is f-a-s-t!


----------



## JJTT

jarnov said:


> Here's the goal.




No adds version

http://nelonenmedia-pmd.nelonenmedia.fi/video/36/video_clip_2207836_600_none.mp4


----------



## Hokinaittii

It's amazing how you can have better wrist shot at that age than most of the people in NHL will ever have. And it's so precise.


----------



## Henkka

By far season-worst game for Tappara as a team, but still, when team is at their worst and Laine doesn't have a good game (despite scoring a goal), he still had team-most scoring attempts (3). 4 shots, one was weak so I didn't count it.

Imo, very good sign for a prospect.


----------



## Noma

Laine leads the league in shots on goal (not counting wide or blocked shots) with 21 in four games. Five SOG per game is pretty much a Ovechkin-range number.


----------



## Periwinkle

Great wrister on that goal!

They ran a small profile on him on the sports news (really, it could have been a lot better, not much content to it) but he was asked about the middle finger/death threath incident and his answer was that he was younger then, he doesn't recognize that person anymore...

it was a year ago 

Good for him for maturing, though.


----------



## Loffer

Periwinkle said:


> Great wrister on that goal!
> 
> They ran a small profile on him on the sports news (really, it could have been a lot better, not much content to it) but he was asked about the middle finger/death threath incident and his answer was that he was younger then, he doesn't recognize that person anymore...
> 
> it was a year ago
> 
> Good for him for maturing, though.




Good reply. And he surely means it. Wouldn't be surprised though if he's been adviced to give that spesific answer to that spesific queation, as well.

E: Only now watched the goal. :O A friggin LASER!!!


----------



## Zaddy

His shot is absolutely wicked.


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

not a very entertaining game for sure but the bolded one are interesting case
0:55 a pass
1:21 pass
*1:47 goal! (shift starts at 1:17)*
*4:00 fail hahaha*
4:38 had a good look
5:04 shouldve passed to him!
5:45 little rush
*10:14 turn over...throws right into the middle for a scoring chance*
*11:04 nice chance there. got a shot through in that tight spot
11:10 look at that release!*
*11:15 shootout attempt*


----------



## Hokinaittii

Loffer said:


> Good reply. And he surely means it. Wouldn't be surprised though if he's been adviced to give that spesific answer to that spesific queation, as well.



Yeah, he has also publicly said he sought the help of psychologist for his problems and even used to call him/her after every game. But he also added he hasn't needed to call in a while anymore. And this happened last season, I think. 

People need to remember he was 16 years old that time and oh boy, how much my life would suck if I was still being judged from the things I did or said at that age.


----------



## Periwinkle

Im the Vatman said:


> Yeah, he has also publicly said he sought the help of psychologist for his problems and even used to call him/her after every game. But he also added he hasn't needed to call in a while anymore. And this happened last season, I think.
> 
> People need to remember he was 16 years old that time and oh boy, how much my life would suck if I was still being judged from the things I did or said at that age.




I don't think anyone wants him to judge him forever for things that happened when he was 16, it's just amusing, to me at least, to hear him talk about the incident at 17 like it was ages ago and how he is a different person now. I'm really glad he sought and got help for his issues, though.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Periwinkle said:


> Great wrister on that goal!
> 
> They ran a small profile on him on the sports news (really, it could have been a lot better, not much content to it) but he was asked about the middle finger/death threath incident and his answer was that he was younger then, he doesn't recognize that person anymore...
> 
> it was a year ago
> 
> Good for him for maturing, though.





This isn't too uncommon for teens though to mature that much within a year. I have personal experience from it aswell

I really don't see that incident as anything worth emphasising anymore.


----------



## Uncle Leland

JJTT said:


> No adds version
> 
> http://nelonenmedia-pmd.nelonenmedia.fi/video/36/video_clip_2207836_600_none.mp4



 Nice.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Here's a video showing his plays on the PP before the goal for those who are interested.


----------



## thethinglonger

Just scored again, what an unbelievable wrist shot


----------



## FinPanda

What a goal.


----------



## Hokinaittii




----------



## Loffer

Laine just cemented his status as the 1st overall come the the draft day. The game is over, guys. If it ever was not. - Disperse!


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Wow that shot. Prepare the Hall of Fame ceremonies already.


----------



## BusQuets

Was taken out of Ilomaki's wing in ot but i wouldn't want Laine there either with that skating.. Still losing way too many battles cause of mediocre skating. He needs to get better at skating before i place him with Matthews and Pulju.


----------



## eenok*

agreed in this that line should be nr 1 on draft. if he score many points during season there should not be question if he nr one. this guy if scores many points also so big in size and very skilled and very fast and very atletic and very and so on..

so please dont go and say some canadian is nr one. if laine not nr one when/if scored many many points then only beaucause laine is from fin. get rid of nationality. laine if scored many many points deserve the 1st line spot at NHL team very soon and not anyboty else. remember first liners always score many points but if superstar put in 3rd line corner then stardom not shining. thanks


----------



## Hokinaittii

Tuomaz said:


> Was taken out of Ilomaki's wing in ot but i wouldn't want Laine there either with that skating.. Still losing way too many battles cause of mediocre skating. He needs to get better at skating before i place him with Matthews and Pulju.



I wouldn't call it "taken out/demoted" when he gets to play with Jani Lajunen as his center in OT. 

And in my opinion Laine is actually one of the best for Tappara in 3vs3 because of the skill set he has and he has more room to work with it. 3vs3 is not all about speed, if you can protect the puck well which Laine excels at with his big body, I would say it's really hard to take the puck away from him. At least against Lukko he did well in OT also.


----------



## f1nn

hockeygrandpa said:


> agreed in this that line should be nr 1 on draft. if he score many points during season there should not be question if he nr one. this guy if scores many points also so big in size and very skilled and very fast and very atletic and very and so on..
> 
> so please dont go and say some canadick is nr one. if laine not nr one when/if scored many many points then only beaucause laine is from fin. get rid of nationality. laine if scored many many points deserve the 1st line spot at NHL team very soon and not anyboty else. remember first liners always score many points but if superstar put in 3rd line corner then stardom not shining. thanks




Go back to bed grandpa.. although I haven't heard anyone say that a "canadick" is going 1OA, it's absolutely ridiculous to put Laine as the consensus number one and crying that if people don't agree it's because he's Finnish? That's embarrassing..


----------



## Plural

hockeygrandpa said:


> agreed in this that line should be nr 1 on draft. if he score many points during season there should not be question if he nr one. this guy if scores many points also so big in size and very skilled and very fast and very atletic and very and so on..
> 
> so please dont go and say some canadick is nr one. if laine not nr one when/if scored many many points then only beaucause laine is from fin. get rid of nationality. laine if scored many many points deserve the 1st line spot at NHL team very soon and not anyboty else. remember first liners always score many points but if superstar put in 3rd line corner then stardom not shining. thanks




This is solid and well articulated point of view. In my opinion, many points is not enough. But I agree with you, many many points deserve 1st line spot.


----------



## IamherefortheFinn

TheFinnishTrap said:


> Wow that shot. Prepare the Hall of Fame ceremonies already.




They should also prepare HakametsÃ¤ -ice hall and Hartwall Areena to the lifting of his jersey to the rafters.


----------



## VLU5

IamherefortheFinn said:


> They should also prepare HakametsÃ¤ -ice hall and Hartwall Areena to the lifting of his jersey to the rafters.




Tried to think of similar movie title like Sel8nne but came up with nothing


----------



## eenok*

he should easy play world hockey championchips at spring next time. lets see. may many points during season and at spring of course available before even the draft. heÂ´s atletics are good enough today and running better during season of course. i can clearly see him banging goals an opponents at rink. very high skilled already. hope coaches of fin feel alright during spring an not put best players at corners or outside team as usual


----------



## anfieldo

This wrist-shot...


----------



## teravaineSAROS

hockeygrandpa said:


> he should easy play world hockey championchips at spring next time. lets see. may many points during season and at spring of course available before even the draft. heÂ´s atletics are good enough today and running better during season of course. i can clearly see him banging goals an opponents at rink. very high skilled already. hope coaches of fin feel alright during spring an not put best players at corners or outside team as usual




Honestly i'm just gonna join the hype and say yes. This year Finland's problem was goal scoring; Laine's the ideal solution.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

hockeygrandpa said:


> he should easy play world hockey championchips at spring next time. lets see. may many points during season and at spring of course available before even the draft. heÂ´s atletics are good enough today and running better during season of course. i can clearly see him banging goals an opponents at rink. very high skilled already. hope coaches of fin feel alright during spring an not put best players at corners or outside team as usual




Only problem to get Laine participating Finland, in men's world championships next spring.
Is that Finland's head coach Kari Jalonen, and team management ( GM Jere Lehtinen and his assistants) select's old star players in the team.
Whose old merits are the most valuable, than young goal-scorer prospect. ( Laine)


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

teravaineSAROS said:


> Honestly i'm just gonna join the hype and say yes. This year Finland's problem was goal scoring; Laine's the ideal solution.




I agree with you.

But problem is that there's every spring the same Kalervo Kummola's sauna-club buddies ( Immonen,Pesonen,Aaltonen,Kontiola,PihlstrÃ¶m, T Ruutu) into team. 
And their old merits are the most valuable, than young future superstar prospect.( Laine) 
Who has killers instincts for goal-scoring.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

If he can shoot like that.. Oh boy.. He can score goals in the NHL.
So - only things holding Laine back from first overall, are skating, defence, maturity and ability to do something else besides just protect puck because of his size. Guys in NHL are bigger, so he won't be as big a fish as he is in the Liiga pond. 
But all of Laines weaknesses or areas of development, are stuff you can actually work on. So he's a diamond in the rough, and being September, this means he is a legitimate candidate for first overall.

Anything can still happen of course, he can fail to progress or he will start filling the rafters with 30 NHL scouts..


----------



## bob27

Laine's skating seems to have improved quite remarkably. It's still not a strenght, but at least it's now acceptable. About Barkov's level.


----------



## f1nn

mikaH said:


> Laine's skating seems to have improved quite remarkably. It's still not a strenght, but at least it's now acceptable. About Barkov's level.




Yup. Huge improvement.

... and that shot my goodness..


----------



## Hokinaittii

Raimo SillanpÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> If he can shoot like that.. Oh boy.. He can score goals in the NHL.
> So - only things holding Laine back from first overall, are skating, defence, maturity and ability to do something else besides just protect puck because of his size. Guys in NHL are bigger, so he won't be as big a fish as he is in the Liiga pond.
> But all of Laines weaknesses or areas of development, are stuff you can actually work on. So he's a diamond in the rough, and being September, this means he is a legitimate candidate for first overall.
> 
> Anything can still happen of course, he can fail to progress or he will start filling the rafters with 30 NHL scouts..



The good thing is he has addressed his biggest weakness before the season was defence but after seeing all the CHL/Liiga games from Tappara this year, I'd say he doesn't seem to be that out of position usually. Only thing he really could improve is the first few steps of his skating so he won't get left behind if he's defending against quick skater. And of course even though he has big frame and likes to give out checks, I'd say he lacks some muscle to really have that impact power in his checks but that's to be expected for 17 years old, I guess.

But luckily his weaknesses are something you can always improve as you get older and gain more muscles etc. but being able to score like that is something you can't train, at least not that easily. I think this is a big factor for the scouts to consider.

By the way, it was nice to see Laine wanting the puck more yesterday after his goal, clapped his stick on the ice couple of times in the last minutes as Tappara was rushing into the zone. The fact is Laine is Tappara's biggest threat offensively so they really should play the puck more for him if possible. Sometimes Tappara's defenders just throw the puck to another winger who seems to be even worse position than Laine which is quite disappointing.


----------



## Ihmeilja

*Reality check*



Loffer said:


> Laine just cemented his status as the 1st overall come the the draft day. The game is over, guys. If it ever was not. - Disperse!




Are you guys serious? Claiming Laine is going 1st overall is bit of overhyping at this point. 
I feel, that this is going to be another highly discussed case, if it is not already... Some posters are writing here like he is a lock on 1st overall and when the draft day comes, he'll be selected somewhere in 10-15 and boys here feel, he had dropped and are wondering why he dropped. 
While reading these posts I get a feeling, I am reading headlines of some crappy papers. 




hockeygrandpa said:


> this guy if scores many points also so big in size and very skilled and very fast and very atletic and very and so on..




He is not fast, but more like under average skater at international level. 
Laine has clear weaknesses and while GrÃ¶nman compared his shot to Kai Nurminens, I would say Laine is bigger and better version of Kai Nurminen. 




hockeygrandpa said:


> so please dont go and say some canadian is nr one. if laine not nr one when/if scored many many points then only beaucause laine is from fin. get rid of nationality. laine if scored many many points deserve the 1st line spot at NHL team very soon and not anyboty else. remember first liners always score many points but if superstar put in 3rd line corner then stardom not shining. thanks




There is no canadian guy going first in this draft, but USA kid Matthews will be the 1st overall. Matthews is comparable player to Jack Eichel or Mike Modano and they are just better guys, than Laine. Nationality has nothing to do with it. 
Laine is not even the best finn in this draft, while PuljujÃ¤rvi and Juolevi are ahead of him in my list. 

But this nationality crap, is what you use as an excuse, when the overhyping proves to be overhyping on the draft day.

And there is NO WAY Laine could be a first liner in the NHL a year from now. You claim, that he could get from Mestis third liner to an NHL topliner in 18 months? If so, Mestis teams would be NHL quality right away. 




hockeygrandpa said:


> he should easy play world hockey championchips at spring next time.






teravaineSAROS said:


> Honestly i'm just gonna join the hype and say yes. This year Finland's problem was goal scoring; Laine's the ideal solution.






FinnHockeyFan said:


> Only problem to get Laine participating Finland, in men's world championships next spring.
> Is that Finland's head coach Kari Jalonen, and team management ( GM Jere Lehtinen and his assistants) select's old star players in the team.
> Whose old merits are the most valuable, than young goal-scorer prospect. ( Laine)




So you guys would like to have a raw kid in the team, who is just adjusting in to pro hockey... Surely things will change during the season, but if there is really no guys available with better offencive tools and with better consistency at that level, we can give up all hope with the national team. 
There are still guys like Toni Rajala ahead of him as goalscorers and their overall game hasn't been good enough for the national team. You guys think, Laine could beat them with his overall game this season?

I would also claim, that selecting Donskoi, Kemppainen and Hartikainen to last springs worlds was not of favoring old guys. All of them had their deput at that level. Barkov also had his first worlds. 




FinnHockeyFan said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> But problem is that there's every spring the same Kalervo Kummola's sauna-club buddies ( Immonen,Pesonen,Aaltonen,Kontiola,PihlstrÃ¶m, T Ruutu) into team.
> And their old merits are the most valuable, than young future superstar prospect.( Laine)
> Who has killers instincts for goal-scoring.




So Laine should have in the WC team already in the last spring? Would you have chosen Laine over Aaltonen for example?
Was there a better centermen availble to replace Kontiola or Immonen? Kontiola and Immonen have both won the scoring title recently. Unfornately Immonen had to play with no brainer wingers in defencive role this year and people thought, it was his fault, he couldn't score...

I dont think, that Laine would be able to score much points at springs worlds. The team will play defencively anyway and he would lack in all around game compared to others.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

^ Ah, the good old bitter Finnish pessimism. Whenever I visit the motherland I feel like I'm being provocative for having an optimistic attitude!


----------



## YARR123

Ihmeilja said:


> Are you guys serious? Claiming Laine is going 1st overall is bit of overhyping at this point.
> I feel, that this is going to be another highly discussed case, if it is not already... Some posters are writing here like he is a lock on 1st overall and when the draft day comes, he'll be selected somewhere in 10-15 and boys here feel, he had dropped and are wondering why he dropped.
> While reading these posts I get a feeling, I am reading headlines of some crappy papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not fast, but more like under average skater at international level.
> Laine has clear weaknesses and while GrÃ¶nman compared his shot to Kai Nurminens, I would say Laine is bigger and better version of Kai Nurminen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no canadian guy going first in this draft, but USA kid Matthews will be the 1st overall. Matthews is comparable player to Jack Eichel or Mike Modano and they are just better guys, than Laine. Nationality has nothing to do with it.
> Laine is not even the best finn in this draft, while PuljujÃ¤rvi and Juolevi are ahead of him in my list.
> 
> But this nationality crap, is what you use as an excuse, when the overhyping proves to be overhyping on the draft day.
> 
> And there is NO WAY Laine could be a first liner in the NHL a year from now. You claim, that he could get from Mestis third liner to an NHL topliner in 18 months? If so, Mestis teams would be NHL quality right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you guys would like to have a raw kid in the team, who is just adjusting in to pro hockey... Surely things will change during the season, but if there is really no guys available with better offencive tools and with better consistency at that level, we can give up all hope with the national team.
> There are still guys like Toni Rajala ahead of him as goalscorers and their overall game hasn't been good enough for the national team. You guys think, Laine could beat them with his overall game this season?
> 
> I would also claim, that selecting Donskoi, Kemppainen and Hartikainen to last springs worlds was not of favoring old guys. All of them had their deput at that level. Barkov also had his first worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Laine should have in the WC team already in the last spring? Would you have chosen Laine over Aaltonen for example?
> Was there a better centermen availble to replace Kontiola or Immonen? Kontiola and Immonen have both won the scoring title recently. Unfornately Immonen had to play with no brainer wingers in defencive role this year and people thought, it was his fault, he couldn't score...
> 
> I dont think, that Laine would be able to score much points at springs worlds. The team will play defencively anyway and he would lack in all around game compared to others.



You are feeding trolls and sarcastic people. You really stepped into that one lol. hockeygrandpa = complete troll.

For your arguments, what makes you say Laine should be around 10-15 at this point? No matter what's being talked here, in latest lists he's in top-5, on one list he was 3rd OA (forgot name of the ranking provider, there's a thread about it). There's also been talk from professional scouts saying he's one of Matthews' biggest challengers at this point. We can "overhype" or whatever here, and if he goes say 13th overall in the end, he WILL have dropped, no matter how you put it.


----------



## kelsier

YARR123 said:


> You are feeding trolls and sarcastic people. You really stepped into that one lol. hockeygrandpa = complete troll.
> 
> For your arguments, what makes you say Laine should be around 10-15 at this point? No matter what's being talked here, in latest lists he's in top-5, on one list he was 3rd OA (forgot name of the ranking provider, there's a thread about it). There's also been talk from professional scouts saying he's one of Matthews' biggest challengers at this point. We can "overhype" or whatever here, and if he goes say 13th overall in the end, he WILL have dropped, no matter how you put it.




Agreed 100%. Didn't have time to reply from work to that yadayada. Laine has the tools to become #1 but the competition is harsh. Still, statement like these: _'There is no canadian guy going first in this draft, but USA kid Matthews will be the 1st overall.'_ are laughable. There are no definites on a draft year that has barely even started. Pretty much the only two advantages Matthews has over Laine at the moment are skating and position. Laine on the other hand is better shooter and has size that Matthews will never have. With these kids who are still growing, speed doesn't come as fast compared to smaller peers. Not that Auston doesn't have frame but it's not comparable to Laine's.

Also this: '_Laine is not even the best finn in this draft, while PuljujÃ¤rvi and Juolevi are ahead of him in my list._'

Well it's a matter of personal preference but there already are lists who have Laine on top of both PuljujÃ¤rvi and Juolevi and right now he's showing more signs to having better complete game than PuljujÃ¤rvi and a lot of Finns tend to agree.

Laine's season has started up quite nicely and there's no indication that it'd be a fluke. If you actually watch the games you notice he's on top of the game and knows what to do, where to be and how to finish plays. Will he be #1 this year? Who knows. Far too early to tell, but the kid is the real deal and the hype is warranted. Coach's comments, scouting reports and lists are only backing it up. So it's not just about 'Finns overhyping their future'.


----------



## Risingwind

I'm also going to be a bit of a party pooper here, though I'd rather think of it as cooling the expectations down just a notch. The main point being that NHL isn't such an easy league. Remember Pulkkinen? It takes time and effort to develop NHL players.

Laine has shown that he has what it takes to start and take over the top Finnish draft-eligible prospect status from PuljujÃ¤rvi. I'm not willing to make such a claim just based on a couple games, but it's something to consider amongst the options as time passes. Looking at the 2nd goal highlight clip, I'm not seeing what some of the responses here indicate. The wrister definitely doesn't go over 120kmph, I'd guess it was closer to 100 kmph judging from the time it takes to reach the back of the net from the top of the circle. The viewing angle sucks but from the goalie reaction it looks like it went in from the short side. The defender couldn't have made that much of a screen, at best he blocked sight of the puck with his skate just before the shot and the goalie prematurely committed to thinking it's going to be a pass. Even with a more complete screen that's still the type of shot that a goalie needs to catch at near 100% efficiency when playing professionally. I'll admit that I don't even know who the goalie for KooKoo is, but I think they stated that their goal for this season is to not be the last team in the regular season. It's going to be a tough ride for them at this rate.

To Laine's credit the wrister looks accurate. It doesn't need to be the fastest of the league if he can find enough empty space to score, and that's the main thing that matters in the end. Shoot enough and it'll go in, and he has been shooting enough for anyone's standards. I really like his style in that regard.

If things continue like this for a few months I'll have to start reconsidering how to rank Pulju vs. Laine. If Laine can score 20-25 goals this season he's going to be really difficult to ignore in the top prospect rankings.


----------



## Ihmeilja

teravaineSAROS said:


> ^ Ah, the good old bitter Finnish pessimism. Whenever I visit the motherland I feel like I'm being provocative for having an optimistic attitude!




If you feel, that it is pessimism to have three finns in top 15, I dont wonder at all, some people feel you being provocative.




YARR123 said:


> You are feeding trolls and sarcastic people. You really stepped into that one lol. hockeygrandpa = complete troll.




Well, I thought they might be trolls(deliberate), but wanted to bring my opinions by using those posts as something to answer. 
I noticed, that there has been many new "finnish" posters around, registered in 2015. Many of them share many similarities wich could even suggest of a one person behind of those all... but this is against the rules, so not more of that. 




YARR123 said:


> For your arguments, what makes you say Laine should be around 10-15 at this point?




After the last season it is hard to see Laine challenging Matthews, but after this season things could be different and he might be a very good canditate for 2nd overall. But at this point I dont see, that he could challenge for the 1st. 
Laine is rising, but at this point 10-15 wouldn't be out of the question either. 




kelsier said:


> Agreed 100%. Didn't have time to reply from work to that yadayada. Laine has the tools to become #1 but the competition is harsh. Still, statement like these: _'There is no canadian guy going first in this draft, but USA kid Matthews will be the 1st overall.'_ are laughable. There are no definites on a draft year that has barely even started. Pretty much the only two advantages Matthews has over Laine at the moment are skating and position. Laine on the other hand is better shooter and has size that Matthews will never have. With these kids who are still growing, speed doesn't come as fast compared to smaller peers. Not that Auston doesn't have frame but it's not comparable to Laine's.




I wouldn't compare Laine to Matthews. Matthews is a potential franchise center and Laine is a potential 1st line scoring winger. You could build a team around Matthews and Laine would be a nice peace in that construction.
I would rather compare Laine to Joel Armia, who was taken at 16 and think the things, where Laine is better than Armia was at that age:

Size: Laine is 6'5 to Armias then 6'3(now 6'4).
Skating: Armia a bit better. 
Shot: Laine by far.
Playmaking: Laine. 
Passing: Laine.
All around play, professionality: Laine.
Physicality: Laine. 
Deking: Armia. 
Puck posession: Laine. 
Finishing: Armia. 




kelsier said:


> Laine's season has started up quite nicely and there's no indication that it'd be a fluke. If you actually watch the games you notice he's on top of the game and knows what to do, where to be and how to finish plays. Will he be #1 this year? Who knows. Far too early to tell, but the kid is the real deal and the hype is warranted. Coach's comments, scouting reports and lists are only backing it up. So it's not just about 'Finns overhyping their future'.




I'd say that it is overhyping, if posters claim he is clear number one and, that only nationality can be drop him from there. 
As I said earlier, I dont see Laine challenging Matthews for the first spot, but he could challenge other guys for 2nd overall. 



I think Barkov was a better player at this age, than Laine and Barkov went 2nd. Barkov is and was a defencive player and he scored about PPG in Liiga at his draft year. In Laine's case it is more about scoring.


----------



## Henkka

Ihmeilja said:


> There is no canadian guy going first in this draft, but USA kid Matthews will be the 1st overall. Matthews is comparable player to Jack Eichel or Mike Modano and they are just better guys, than Laine. Nationality has nothing to do with it.
> Laine is not even the best finn in this draft, while PuljujÃ¤rvi and Juolevi are ahead of him in my list.
> 
> But this nationality crap, is what you use as an excuse, when the overhyping proves to be overhyping on the draft day.
> 
> And there is NO WAY Laine could be a first liner in the NHL a year from now. You claim, that he could get from Mestis third liner to an NHL topliner in 18 months? If so, Mestis teams would be NHL quality right away.




You reallydon't know nothing about scouting, if you think June 2016 draft order is already set in stone at September 2015. Situations will change, all the time. And Laine's stock is on a rise.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Ihmeilja said:


> I wouldn't compare Laine to Matthews. Matthews is a potential franchise center and Laine is a potential 1st line scoring winger. You could build a team around Matthews and Laine would be a nice peace in that construction.
> I would rather compare Laine to Joel Armia, who was taken at 16 and think the things, where Laine is better than Armia was at that age:
> 
> Size: Laine is 6'5 to Armias then 6'3(now 6'4).
> Skating: Armia a bit better.
> Shot: Laine by far.
> Playmaking: Laine.
> Passing: Laine.
> All around play, professionality: Laine.
> Physicality: Laine.
> Deking: Armia.
> Puck posession: Laine.
> Finishing: Armia.




I agree that it's better to compare him with Armia due to Similiar size, position and having played in the same league.

Since I don't know a lot about Armia's time in Liiga: could you elaborate on how Armia's deking and especially finishing (since I always saw Laine as a finisher and Armia as a playmaker) is better than Laine's?


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

"I'm not a pessimist, now lets compare Laine with Armia." If Laine is pretty much universally ranked around 5th place, then it is quite pessimistic to say that he will go around 10-15. Also scouts don't scout last season, they look at where the players are now. Last season works only as a comparison point to estimate his development curve. I'm not entirely sure who is the troll here.


----------



## Ihmeilja

Henkka said:


> You reallydon't know nothing about scouting, if you think June 2016 draft order is already set in stone at September 2015. Situations will change, all the time. And Laine's stock is on a rise.




WHAAAT!?  

I just wrote that as an answer for a guy, who thought Laine should be 1st overall. 
My opinion at this point is, that Matthews will be likely a better pick and I cant find the part in my post, of what you claimed I was talking something about allready set draft order...
And yes, at this point I cant see canadian guy going first...

If Matthews goes first, that is because he is seen as a better prospect, not because of nationality. 



TheFinnishTrap said:


> "I'm not a pessimist, now lets compare Laine with Armia." If Laine is pretty much universally ranked around 5th place, then it is quite pessimistic to say that he will go around 10-15. Also scouts don't scout last season, they look at where the players are now. Last season works only as a comparison point to estimate his development curve. I'm not entirely sure who is the troll here.




I think you are trolling here, cause you are putting words to my mouth. I haven't said anything about scouts scouting just the last season...
And there are some lists, that have Laine at 10-15 at this point. And I think, that at this point I would see it aswell realistic Laine going 10-15 in next june. But there is still several month to go. 

If a compare Laine to Armia, I would say Laine goes earlier, than 20.


----------



## Teukka

There just didn't seem to be enough "holy **** what a shot" messages, so I thought I'd chip in late.

His stock has been rising since the U18s, and right now I don't see any reason for him not to be considered for the highest draft positions, if he keeps improving like this. The season is still so young, as are the guys competing for the first spots. Laine has a crazy, crazy amount of potential. That kind of knack for goal-scoring makes him look like the hero Finnish hockey needs. Now if only Puljujarvi would also start waking up (or getting a comparable opportunity to play with his strengths)...


----------



## Ihmeilja

teravaineSAROS said:


> Since I don't know a lot about Armia's time in Liiga: could you elaborate on how Armia's deking and especially finishing (since I always saw Laine as a finisher and Armia as a playmaker) is better than Laine's?




Armia was more of a goalscorer in his rookie liiga season(draft season). In the second season he took the playmaking more in. 
And yes Armia was a very lethal finisher.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

GOAL BY LAINE AGAIN!!!!! He does the little things like a superstar


----------



## FinnishDevil

Damn he has quick release. Lassila had no chance.


----------



## OkimLom

Watching some of the video on Laine, he just screams a bigger, slightly, and I mean slighty, faster Thomas Vanek. 

I think he'll be top 10 for sure, because teams will love his size, especially with his release. I still think his skating will be his biggest weakness.


----------



## Noma

Laine's 1-0 goal from today:

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/647434398090981376/pu/vid/1280x720/mIqF44Fc9712yeSq.mp4

Courtesy of Twitter user @Leinonen24.


----------



## Jean Luc Discard

Laine looks a lot more intimidating than Barkov was at that age.


----------



## BusQuets

OkimLom said:


> Watching some of the video on Laine, he just screams a bigger, slightly, and I mean slighty, faster Thomas Vanek.
> 
> I think he'll be top 10 for sure, because teams will love his size, especially with his release. I still think his skating will be his biggest weakness.




They play way different kind of game though...


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Kid clearly can't pass the puck. What a selfish player, I doubt if he even gets picked


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Finnish Tank Support said:


> Kid clearly can't pass the puck. What a selfish player, I doubt if he even gets picked






Welp... 1+1


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Ihmeilja said:


> WHAAAT!?
> 
> I just wrote that as an answer for a guy, who thought Laine should be 1st overall.
> My opinion at this point is, that Matthews will be likely a better pick and I cant find the part in my post, of what you claimed I was talking something about allready set draft order...
> And yes, at this point I cant see canadian guy going first...
> 
> If Matthews goes first, that is because he is seen as a better prospect, not because of nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are trolling here, cause you are putting words to my mouth. I haven't said anything about scouts scouting just the last season...
> And there are some lists, that have Laine at 10-15 at this point. And I think, that at this point I would see it aswell realistic Laine going 10-15 in next june. But there is still several month to go.
> 
> If a compare Laine to Armia, I would say Laine goes earlier, than 20.




Well, if I put words into your mouth, you misinterpret mine. I said scouts don't scout last season, implying that last season really doesn't matter all that much. Whereas you said bluntly "After the last season it is hard to see Laine challenging Matthews." After rereading the whole sentence I think you meant "After last season it WAS hard to see Laine challenging Matthews" which is a bit more sensible. And as far as I know, all of the latest rankings have Laine around top 5. You might think its realistic for him to go 10-15, but at the moment he is solidifying his place in top-5 in the scouts' eyes.

And honestly I'd like to know why do you think Armia has/had better finishing than Laine. IMO Laine is the most lethal finisher Finland has produced in years.

EDIT: And a secondary assist for Laine. 1+1 today, puts him at 5 points in 6 games. That's a rather nice start to the season.


----------



## Finnpin




----------



## BusQuets

Laine also benefits playing with the hottest player in Liiga (Arttu Ilomaki, gold helmet)


----------



## JJTT

Tuomaz said:


> Laine also benefits playing with the hottest player in Liiga (Arttu Ilomaki, gold helmet)


----------



## Teukka

The secondary assist was also very deserved. He brought the puck to the zone, lured the defender away from the wing and then made the play happen by giving the no-look backhand pass to Ilomaki.

Not a bad start to the season for Laine. Let's hope he keeps this up*, because there are a lot of doubters to make silent 
* EDIT: Okay, let's hope he _gets even better_ at this as the season progresses. This is a 17-year-old guy, after all.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Finnish Tank Support said:


> Kid clearly can't pass the puck. What a selfish player, I doubt if he even gets picked




He didn't pass the puck when he could've; clearly needs professional help for his mental problems


----------



## Jyssy

A goal and an assist tonight in a 3-2 defeat against TPS.


----------



## IamherefortheFinn

Tappara made two goals and Laine was involved in both. Pretty impressive.


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

What would be a reasonable expectation of points for this year? Granlund and Barkov hovered around a ppg all season, should we see a similar production for Laine?


----------



## IamherefortheFinn

bsmith14 said:


> What would be a reasonable expectation of points for this year? Granlund and Barkov hovered around a ppg all season, should we see a similar production for Laine?




He has 5+4 in 11 CHL and Liiga games combined so far. So a PPG is very reasonable.


----------



## Coedae

bsmith14 said:


> What would be a reasonable expectation of points for this year? Granlund and Barkov hovered around a ppg all season, should we see a similar production for Laine?




6 games, 3+2=5 in Liiga and 5 games, 2+2=4 in CHL. I think he can keep this up. Barkov had 21+27=48 points in 53 games. I think Laine could make like 28+18=46 points. I wouldn't be surprised if he is the best goal scorer in Liiga this season.


----------



## JJTT

Coedae said:


> 6 games, 3+2=5 in Liiga and 5 games, 2+2=4 in CHL. I think he can keep this up. Barkov had 21+27=48 points in 53 games. I think Laine could make like 28+18=46 points. I wouldn't be surprised if he is the best goal scorer in Liiga this season.




Yep. Something like this. He doesn't really have good enough linemates to score PPG. 20-30 goals, 15-20 assists.


----------



## agent082

bsmith14 said:


> What would be a reasonable expectation of points for this year? Granlund and Barkov hovered around a ppg all season, should we see a similar production for Laine?




I hope more like 1,2-1,4 points per game because Barkov also had phenomenal defensive game to rise his stocks and Granlund was 9th overall.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

agent082 said:


> I hope more like 1,2-1,4 points per game because Barkov also had phenomenal defensive game to rise his stocks and Granlund was 9th overall.




And I hope for 2 ppg but this was about reasonable expectations. If he scores over 20 goals this season, it has been a great success.


----------



## Henkka

IamherefortheFinn said:


> Tappara made two goals and Laine was involved in both. Pretty impressive.




It's three games already. Laine involved in every goal scored. 

Tells more about Tappara's problem, tough.

Laine is the best player, that was expected from the start and he is meeting my expectations after pre-season.


----------



## thomast

agent082 said:


> I hope more like 1,2-1,4 points per game because Barkov also had phenomenal defensive game to rise his stocks and Granlund was 9th overall.




It was because Barkov had insane chemistry with Ville Nieminen and he was more mature than Laine. Barkov however never stood out against his peers excluding his performance at ivan hlinka when he was double underager. Patrik Laine has always been one of the most dynamic players against his peers. Patrik Laine has more raw talent but is already very dynamic player in liiga. 

Barkov was special prospect because of his overall and mature game but he never dominated even at juniors. Patrik Laine has dominated at many events. I think they are about even prospect wise. I value Barkov very highly but i haven't seen scorer like Patrik Laine in long time. That includes every prospect i've seen not just finnish prospects. He has that killer instinct to score. To PuljujÃ¤rvi vs Laine debate. Laine has passed him and is ahead by decent margin. Isn't even close for me but PuljujÃ¤rvi has potential to catch and go past Laine if everything goes well and Laine has long slump. But i doubt about it.


----------



## IamherefortheFinn

I am hoping that he will score at a greater pace in the next spring than this fall. He will be a half a year older then after all and at his age 1/2 year is a lot. So i see PPG as reasonable hope at this point.

In April he will be as old as Matthews is now...


----------



## YARR123

agent082 said:


> I hope more like 1,2-1,4 points per game because Barkov also had phenomenal defensive game to rise his stocks and Granlund was 9th overall.




lol no.


----------



## Uncle Scrooge

agent082 said:


> I hope more like 1,2-1,4 points per game because Barkov also had phenomenal defensive game to rise his stocks and Granlund was 9th overall.




It doesn't quite work that way. Granlund was a magician with the puck in the FEL level and he played for a pretty good team. He racked up a lot of assists Laine will never be able to put up.

Barkov was kind of the same except he also had the size.

But neither of these guys were premier goal scorers. It's not easy to score tons of goals in the FEL since the skill level is not that great overall, most teams have some grinders in their top 6. So if you're going to score a lot of goals you have to be really good and make stuff happen alone. Teams also defend pretty well and the Finnish mentality is to play for your team which makes the game pretty tight.

For example, last year's scoring title winner had 29 goals in 60 games which is basically 39 goals if you translate that to NHL length season. There are no elite snipers even by FEL's standards. 

I don't care that much about Laine's point totals but if he can score 25-30 goals in said 60 games as a 17 yr old that would be amazing.


----------



## Henkka

Coedae said:


> 6 games, 3+2=5 in Liiga and 5 games, 2+2=4 in CHL. I think he can keep this up. Barkov had 21+27=48 points in 53 games. I think Laine could make like 28+18=46 points. I wouldn't be surprised if he is the best goal scorer in Liiga this season.




Laine also missed one assist from that 0-7 Chl Zug game. he has 2+3 points there in reality. It was obviously seen on the video, but stat guys ****ed it up.


----------



## FinProspects

Barkov and Laine... cant really compare those two guys really. Barkov did his thing, Laine is doing his thing.. both are succeeding extremely well. Both are very rare breed, we havent had players like this basically ever. So its probably just better to enjoy it.


----------



## agent082

YARR123 said:


> lol no.




I think that is what it takes in today's sm-liiga to have a chance to be 1st overall if your best attribute is offensive game. Pretty sure even Barkov should have scored close to that pace to surpass Mackinnon and Barkov was much better defensively.


----------



## Henkka

http://www.ruutu.fi/video/2214765

Today's goal at 0:40, assist at 2:05.


----------



## bezdomnyj durak

Not the most beautiful goal for Laine, but it counts. Really, really hope that he can keep this pace up for the rest of the season, or even improve it. Would love to see a 1st overall pick from my second home country!  And I don't think it's that far-fetched. Matthews is still playing in an easier league, and on top that, playing on a top team of that easier league.

... and for some reason this poster, Ihmeilja, got very silent immediately after Laine scored once again


----------



## Jyssy

Henkka said:


> Laine also missed one assist from that 0-7 Chl Zug game. he has 2+3 points there in reality. It was obviously seen on the video, but stat guys ****ed it up.



Who cares, those will balance out eventually. Are you reducing undeserved second assists from your "real" stats?


----------



## Risingwind

I thought the goal was great. It was a marking mistake from the D, you can see the right side dude just hanging around doing nothing while Laine scores. What I like about it is that they left Laine alone for 5 seconds and he's immediately in a scoring position one-timing the puck. His other linemate drew the left defender and created a good screen. As the season goes on this line will only start to play against the better defenders as these types of simple mistakes result in quick goals.


----------



## Ihmeilja

Henkka said:


> It's three games already. Laine involved in every goal scored.
> 
> Tells more about Tappara's problem, tough.
> 
> Laine is the best player, that was expected from the start and he is meeting my expectations after pre-season.




Tappara has actually very good centers, wich will help Laine troughout the season. They dont have the clear 1A type of center, but there is four good guys that are 1B or 2A quality and they could be all raisers compared to the last season. Dixon, Lajunen, JÃ¤rvinen and IlomÃ¤ki are all very good guys for Laine to play with. The current guy, IlomÃ¤ki has offencive potential. 
But as you referred, Tappara lacks depth in wings. They have two clear top six wingers in Savinainen and Kuusela, but after that, nothing in the scoring department except Laine. There is no competition for him on the depth scoring and This will surely help Laine aswell. He will get more ice time and better changes to show his scoring ability. Palola and Jormakka left holes in the offence, that are for Laine to fill. 

Would it work, if put Laine - Lajunen - IlomÃ¤ki on the same line... Lajunen taking more responsibilty in center and Laine and IlomÃ¤ki more offencive on the wings...


----------



## Ihmeilja

There is a big article in the days local newspaper about Laine and the article has some quotes from hockeysfuture. 
There is the usual stuff about him being exceptional talent in Finland, little about the 2016 NHL draft and about the U20 WJC. Article rises the WJC as the most important thing in this season for Laine. 

I'd say he is a lock for the U20 squad, if he continues to play like this...


----------



## Risingwind

Ihmeilja said:


> There is a big article in the days local newspaper




Any link? Which newspaper?


----------



## OkimLom

Tuomaz said:


> They play way different kind of game though...




Must've been the videos I watched then. I'm not saying they play the same styles but their skating ability, their shot quality and passing ability just look about the same. Remember Vanek was a 5th overall pick in what was the most deep draft in over 15 years and probably the best draft.

It's not an insult to the guy. I personally would like to see when he doesn't have as much room to skate how easily he can get open for his shots.


----------



## Risingwind

OkimLom said:


> It's not an insult to the guy. I personally would like to see when he doesn't have as much room to skate how easily he can get open for his shots.




That's the gist of it. Laine can force his way through or around defenders for now especially if they make a mistake in guarding him. It's a whole different ballgame with a 230 lbs tower of muscle pushing him constantly around in a rink with even less space to get away. Imagine trying to write these posts with someone like that doing his very best to throw you away from the computer. 

That transition is what has traditionally proven to be very difficult for Finnish players, we'll just have to see how this new generation of high draft picks turns out in a decade or so.


----------



## Ihmeilja

Risingwind said:


> Any link? Which newspaper?




Aamulehti. I tried to find a link, when I wrote my previous post, but couldn't find anything. I presume, you have to pay of the days paper in internet to see it. I have the paper version my self.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Ihmeilja said:


> Aamulehti. I tried to find a link, when I wrote my previous post, but couldn't find anything. I presume, you have to pay of the days paper in internet to see it. I have the paper version my self.




Take pictures and upload here *puppy eyes*


----------



## kelsier

Ihmeilja said:


> I wouldn't compare Laine to Matthews. Matthews is a potential franchise center and Laine is a potential 1st line scoring winger. You could build a team around Matthews and Laine would be a nice peace in that construction.
> I would rather compare Laine to Joel Armia, who was taken at 16 and think the things, where Laine is better than Armia was at that age:
> 
> Size: Laine is 6'5 to Armias then 6'3(now 6'4).
> Skating: Armia a bit better.
> Shot: Laine by far.
> Playmaking: Laine.
> Passing: Laine.
> All around play, professionality: Laine.
> Physicality: Laine.
> Deking: Armia.
> Puck posession: Laine.
> Finishing: Armia.




You must have misinterpreted something since I never compared Laine to Matthews (two players who are not alike other than both having great potential). 
Ha, it almost seems like a trend having a scoring big Finnish winger being compared to Armia these days (last year it was Rantanen). Maybe if Laine struggled with consistancy and two way game, just like Armia you could draw that card but I don't see any problems with consistancies - quite the contrary.




> I'd say that it is overhyping, if posters claim he is clear number one and, that only nationality can be drop him from there.
> As I said earlier, I dont see Laine challenging Matthews for the first spot, but he could challenge other guys for 2nd overall.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Barkov was a better player at this age, than Laine and Barkov went 2nd. Barkov is and was a defencive player and he scored about PPG in Liiga at his draft year. In Laine's case it is more about scoring.




Overhyping a potential top3 prospect in yet again very deep draft? M'kay. 

How many posts have you actually seen stating Laine is clear cut #1? I don't recall that many and most who have said that are either trolling or watching hockey with blue & white glasses.

Obviously centers are better valued compared to wingers so Matthews does have an edge there. However it doesn't make Matthews a better player. He may be ahead of Laine today but there's no way to predict how it looks after the season. 

Barkov was a better two way player but then again Barkov was propably the best two way player of the whole age class. Not to mention, he propably had better players surrounding him back then than Laine has to day. Tappara as a whole doesn't look very convincing to me having watched most of their games.


----------



## Hagged

kelsier said:


> Barkov was a better two way player but then again Barkov was propably the best two way player of the whole age class. Not to mention, he propably had better players surrounding him back then than Laine has to day. Tappara as a whole doesn't look very convincing to me having watched most of their games.




Tappara was struggling in the standings when Barkov came in as a 16 year old. He managed to put up 0.5ppg from third line, highest ppg from all centers in Tappara. Then, Ville Nieminen who had been struggling with his game came to Tappara. Barkov got Nieminen and Haapala on his wing, both were Ppg with Barkov. Haapala got demoted to a lower line when Hannik Jansen came, and never got another point before getting sent to juniors. Haapala wouldn't make the team for another two years and never be at PPG pace since. Same with Nieminen, same with Hansen. Barkovs ability was to make his wingers one tier better. Laine doesn't seem to have that, despite the ability to score at a high rate while playing with a league worst linemates.


----------



## FinProspects

Hagged said:


> Tappara was struggling in the standings when Barkov came in as a 16 year old. He managed to put up 0.5ppg from third line, highest ppg from all centers in Tappara. Then, Ville Nieminen who had been struggling with his game came to Tappara. Barkov got Nieminen and Haapala on his wing, both were Ppg with Barkov. Haapala got demoted to a lower line when Hannik Jansen came, and never got another point before getting sent to juniors. Haapala wouldn't make the team for another two years and never be at PPG pace since. Same with Nieminen, same with Hansen. Barkovs ability was to make his wingers one tier better. Laine doesn't seem to have that, despite the ability to score at a high rate while playing with a league worst linemates.




Well the whole "making linemates better" is very much tied to the position. Wingers are a bit more individual players than centers, who basically have to take care of everything. But that doesnt mean that "Laine" couldnt be as important to the team as "Barkov".

Comparing these two just doesnt provide any value basically, because they bring such different things to the table.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Is IlomÃ¤ki a PPG player without Laine? And I believe Karjalainen had his first multi-point-game in Tappara right when he got a chance to play with Laine. I mean, statistically a high-scoring forward does upgrade the players around him. I don't know if their game is different in any way, but for example Karjalainen got something else out from passing the puck than he gets when playing with Kaksonen(whose shot is below average Mestis-level).


----------



## kelsier

Hagged said:


> Tappara was struggling in the standings when Barkov came in as a 16 year old. He managed to put up 0.5ppg from third line, highest ppg from all centers in Tappara. Then, Ville Nieminen who had been struggling with his game came to Tappara. Barkov got Nieminen and Haapala on his wing, both were Ppg with Barkov. Haapala got demoted to a lower line when Hannik Jansen came, and never got another point before getting sent to juniors. Haapala wouldn't make the team for another two years and never be at PPG pace since. Same with Nieminen, same with Hansen. Barkovs ability was to make his wingers one tier better. Laine doesn't seem to have that, despite the ability to score at a high rate while playing with a league worst linemates.




Huh. Isn't IlomÃ¤ki currently #12 in points over the league? How is that making your line mates worse? Would anyone actually even thought IlomÃ¤ki being close to top10 player in the league (pointwise)? The whole line seems to be one of the few delightful sights when watching this team and a lot of the credit goes to Laine. This "not making his team mates better" -statement really doesn't hold a whole lot value. 

Besides I was preferring to Barkov's 17yo season. It's far more comfortable looking at their respective draft seasons than going back to the prior year (when Laine wasn't even playing FEL). As a player type they are hardly comparable. Maybe it's debatable who had the better line mates but that's as far as I would go.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Laine is playing alongside IlomÃ¤ki and Savinainen in the 2nd line tonight.


----------



## kelsier

http://www.urheilulehti.fi/jaakiekk...-taysin-ansaittua-tallaista-ei-ole-tullut-suo

Hockey commentators talking about Laine and his Liga start. One of them thinks he may have the best wrist shot in the league eventhough being only 17 years old. Interesting clip but too much stuff and too little time to translate all of it. Maybe a little bit funny title though: "Nothing like we have ever seen coming out of Finland", when considering this one guy who once upon a time broke a rookie scoring record in the NHL.


----------



## armyjoe

kelsier said:


> Maybe a little bit funny title though: "Nothing like we have ever seen coming out of Finland", when considering this one guy who once upon a time broke a rookie scoring record in the NHL.



But they spoke about that we have never produced a _big_ right handed winger with that kind of scoring touch. Selanne isn`t that big.


----------



## Loffer

armyjoe said:


> But they spoke about that we have never produced a _big_ right handed winger with that kind of scoring touch. Selanne isn`t that big.




Nope. It's just the way it is in these "click me"-titles which take one "sensational" phrase out of the context and there you have it.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

I boycott UL nowadays because of their crappy click-journalism. Complete sensationalist crap. But Laine is a rare specimen in Finnish hockey though.


----------



## Noma

Laine leads his team in Corsi-% with .608 so far. Only two other players are above .55. Laine ranks 23rd in the league with this stat.

Not bad for a guy who is said to be not-that-good defensively.

Source: https://twitter.com/MiikaArponen/status/648889998914285568


----------



## Hokinaittii

Just scored an another wrister. 4th goal in 4 games.


----------



## Roark

Top-2 pick for sure


----------



## BusQuets

Tappara has scored 6 goals so far. Laine one goal...

edit: 7 goals now and laine still only 1... what's going on?


----------



## FinPanda

Clear 3rd pick atm.


----------



## bezdomnyj durak

Porkkan4 said:


> Clear 3rd pick atm.




I think he is ahead of Pulju at the moment.


----------



## FinPanda

bezdomnyj durak said:


> I think he is ahead of Pulju at the moment.



I agree. 

1. Matthews
2. Chychrun
3. Laine


----------



## JJTT

Porkkan4 said:


> I agree.
> 
> 1. Matthews
> 2. Chychrun
> 3. Laine




It depends who picks 2nd. No way Arizona, Carolina or New Jersey takes another d-man instead of Laine.


----------



## bezdomnyj durak

Porkkan4 said:


> I agree.
> 
> 1. Matthews
> 2. Chychrun
> 3. Laine




Being ahead of Pulju also means being ahead of Chychrun.


----------



## BusQuets

8 goals now for tappara and laine still only 1.. yikes.


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

Tuomaz said:


> 8 goals now for tappara and laine still only 1.. yikes.




I'm assuming this is in-game? Not sure what his team scoring more goals in a given game means about Laine. He scored a goal. Is that not good?


----------



## trick9

Tuomaz said:


> 8 goals now for tappara and laine still only 1.. yikes.




5 points in 6 games before, on a team that had scored 13 goals in those 6 games.

Not sure what you are expecting from a guy that recently turned 17 and is playing against men, but it sure isn't realistic.


----------



## Hokinaittii

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> I'm assuming this is in-game? Not sure what his team scoring more goals in a given game means about Laine. He scored a goal. Is that not good?



I missed the point also. It's good for Tappara to have that depth in their roster and good for Laine keeping up with the goal streak.


----------



## Heraldic

If Sabres either wins one of the lotto balls or if Laine falls to them (around 5th-10th, I assume), Laine would be a sweet pick.

ROR - Eichel - Laine
Kane - Reinhart - Girgensons

You actually need anything else in your top-6?


----------



## Henkka

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> I'm assuming this is in-game? Not sure what his team scoring more goals in a given game means about Laine. He scored a goal. Is that not good?




Bad game on his standards. Only 1 scoring chance and he buried it. Those games with 8-11 scoring chances are a lot more entertaining. 

But there was no need to push 100% after 5-1, there's also road game tomorrow.

4-game goalscoring streak now going.


----------



## Risingwind

Great goal again. That one would have been a very difficult save for any goalie, the accuracy is lethal. You just can't give any momentum to this guy.

Only thing... If the goalie had reached the puck with his skate it would likely created a great rebound chance, sending the puck to the corner would require ninja-esque control. His linemates should have been pushing for the net more instead of just looking around.


----------



## thomast

3rd most goals scored in entire league. 10th most points and he leads his team in points. Not too bad for 17 year old rookie.


----------



## Loffer

thomast said:


> 3rd most goals scored in entire league. 10th most points and he leads his team in points. Not too bad for 17 year old rookie.




Quite right, thomast. But we want *MORE*. And we don't only want but we _*NEED *_more.

We don't only ask, we _*DEMAND.*_

Since, it's Patrick friggin Laine, man.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

I say this during/after every game... But wow that wrister is something else. Laine is very impressive at the moment.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Risingwind said:


> Great goal again. That one would have been a very difficult save for any goalie, the accuracy is lethal. You just can't give any momentum to this guy.
> 
> Only thing... If the goalie had reached the puck with his skate it would likely created a great rebound chance, sending the puck to the corner would require ninja-esque control. His linemates should have been pushing for the net more instead of just looking around.



I think the puck actually hitted goalie's blocker and changed direction to the corner after that. But the shot was once again so lethal it's kinda hard to see it unless you slow the YT video posted previously (0:40 is when the best angle comes in).


----------



## SoupyFIN




----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Yeah he can produce, but has anyone really noted how much he has picked up his defensive game? If it wasn't such an obvious overhype, I'd say an Ovechkin-Lemieux combination who can play defense

And I hate to see him being described as a "pure sniper" when he makes passes like the one he did today to Savinainen, whose one-timer though failed.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

At least five NHL teams ( Philadelphia, Dallas,Edmonton, St Louis and Vancouver), are been scouting for Laine in Tappara vs Pelicans Lahti game yesterday ( tuesday)
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1443503700432.html


----------



## Keke

FinnHockeyFan said:


> At least five NHL teams ( Philadelphia, Dallas,*Edmonton*, St Louis and Vancouver), are been scouting for Laine in Tappara vs Pelicans Lahti game yesterday ( tuesday)
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1443503700432.html




So 1st overall?


----------



## Periwinkle

It's among the pettiest complaints to have, but 29 is such a lame number. Hopefully he'll change it, or is there a known story behind it?


----------



## JJTT

Periwinkle said:


> It's among the pettiest complaints to have, but 29 is such a lame number. Hopefully he'll change it, or is there a known story behind it?




He usually has #27 but Kaksonen already had it.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Does Finland's hockey federation feel favourably towards him? Is he likely to be at WJC?


----------



## Loffer

UsernameWasTaken said:


> Does Finland's hockey federation feel favourably towards him? Is he likely to be at WJC?




Very likely indeed. As likely as the Sun also rises, say, tomorrow. 

If they didn't see use for this wonder kid it would be one hella team.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Loffer said:


> Very likely indeed. As likely as the Sun also rises, say, tomorrow.
> 
> If they didn't see use for this wonder kid it would be one hella team.




Well I was just curious whether there was any lingering ill will after the Hlinka fiasco.


----------



## Loffer

UsernameWasTaken said:


> Well I was just curious whether there was any lingering ill will after the Hlinka fiasco.




Nope. Bygones are bygones. And the kid has learned his lesson.


----------



## Risingwind

Im the Vatman said:


> I think the puck actually hitted goalie's blocker and changed direction to the corner after that.




It's possible that he clipped it, that's also what I meant with the difficult control issue for the goalie. Shots like that are so freaking annoying since even if you make an groin injury-inducing save, it's probably going in anyway from a rebound. His 3rd goal was a similar one, only the goalie looked like he reached for a pass or far side placement and Laine buried it from the short side.

Basically, you can't let Laine have a free shooting lane anywhere near the points with that kind of accuracy. The commentators are going on about how fast his wrister is but it's hard to see from these replays. Maybe I'll just have to go take a look next time Tappara comes over...


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Periwinkle said:


> It's among the pettiest complaints to have, but 29 is such a lame number. Hopefully he'll change it, or is there a known story behind it?




I'm glad he picked that, I dont want more 90s numbers or any recent clichÃ© number really


----------



## Hokinaittii

Laine will wear the golden helmet today for Tappara. Not too long ago I remember some other 17-years old guy wearing it for Tappara.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

FinnHockeyFan said:


> At least five NHL teams ( Philadelphia, Dallas,Edmonton, St Louis and Vancouver), are been scouting for Laine in Tappara vs Pelicans Lahti game yesterday ( tuesday)
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1443503700432.html




As if Dallas needs more offense!

Benn-Seguin-Nichushkin
Sharp-Spezza-Laine????


----------



## FinPanda

Dallas needs defense.


----------



## Henkka

Porkkan4 said:


> Dallas needs defense.




Dallas also need to suck to get enough low pick, and they aren't that bad team.


----------



## bob27

From mega-prospect to bust to mega-prospect in just two years. I'm sure many people rated him outside of the first round after last year, now he's challenging for 1st overall spot.


----------



## FinProspects

mikaH said:


> From mega-prospect to bust to mega-prospect in just two years. I'm sure many people rated him outside of the first round after last year, now he's challenging for 1st overall spot.




Yes, I really think that if not the knee injury, he would be #1 at this point, even surpassing Matthews. The knee injury led also to not performing well in the Hlinka tournament-> conflict with the coach-> all the ****.

But on the other hand, it was a good lesson for Laine. Now he seems to be coping well with everything.


----------



## OkimLom

FinProspects said:


> Yes, I really think that if not the knee injury, he would be #1 at this point, even surpassing Matthews. The knee injury led also to not performing well in the Hlinka tournament-> conflict with the coach-> all the ****.
> 
> But on the other hand, it was a good lesson for Laine. Now he seems to be coping well with everything.




I'm not too sure he would unseat Matthews. Matthews plays a position that is of great importance, center. Matthews, doesn't have the shot than Laine, but he does have the better skating, which in today's NHL, is becoming an important factor. The size factor is not that much of importance, and even then it's not that big of a difference.

I've said it earlier, but Laine's subpar skating will be a hinderance and probably will be the biggest reason IF he dropped outside the top 3. The size is something teams will covet, but you need to be able to move that size. He surely will go in the 1st round, but depending on team needs and how much the scouts think he can improve upon that skating will determine where he ends up.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1443518353004.html
Laine hype continues.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1443528737852.html


----------



## Esko6

FinnHockeyFan said:


> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1443528737852.html




If you post a news story, you should write a summary in English so everyone can understand.


----------



## Alexandrov

The first was a pure fluff piece and the key takeaway from the second one was that there are many Finnish scouts who rank Laine ahead of PuljujÃ¤rvi right now.


----------



## Risingwind

Esko6 said:


> If you post a news story, you should write a summary in English so everyone can understand.




That's a good rule of thumb. The article is pretty text-heavy so I can understand if people cringe at the idea of translating all of it. For me stuff like this isn't a chore so I can do it no problem.

Btw, the text is just Laine hype aimed at non-hockey viewers. I tried to preserve that special tone as much as I could. All aboard the hype train~

---

Patrik Laine is currently a hot name amongst teams in the NHL. The seventeen-year-old playing for Tappara has risen over the past few weeks as one of the biggest topics in Finnish ice hockey discussions.

And with ample reason. The top prospect playing his first season in the Liiga struck a goal in four games in a row and even became the top scorer in his team's internal rankings.

Laine will be entering the NHL draft next summer. The respected Canadian sports channel TSN published a pre-draft ranking last week where Laine was ranked fourth overall. Ahead of him in the rankings were the American forward Auston Matthews, currently playing in ZÃ¼rich, Jacob Chychrun currently playing in a Canadian junior league, and Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi from KÃ¤rpÃ¤t.

Right now the Tappara games are buzzing with scouts from various NHL organizations. Just in the last two home games alone nearly a third of all NHL clubs have been represented in the audience.

The TSN list has been gathered from mainly North American scouting data, but many Finnish NHL scouts already consider Laine a better option than PuljujÃ¤rvi.

- A rare Finnish talent, summed up a Finnish scout working for an NHL franchise.

- It's great to see that Finland can produce talent like this, said another scout.

The shot of a goal scorer

Jukka Jalonen, the head coach of Team Finland U20, suspected that there's no better U18 player in the world compared to Laine back in August during the U20 WJCs played in Lake Placid, USA.

NHL organizations forbid their player scouts from giving reviews of players in their own name before the draft, but the anonymous Finnish scouts interviewed by Ilta-Sanomat agree with the NT coach.

- He's a hockey talent just like anyone else. In his own zone as a goal scorer an absolute top talent. A potential 40-50 goal man in the NHL, and there's not many of those in this era, one of the interviewees said.

The scouts are amazed by the scoring ability of Laine and his excellent wrister.

- That shot is not just a bomb, but more importantly the shot of a goal scorer, very accurate, one of the interviewees said.

- Like a proper goal scorer he makes himself room with small maneuvers and creates scoring chances out of nowhere, another mused.

PICTURE: A great shot is the strength of Patrik Laine

- He can play otherwise as well, gives passes, one of the interviewees reminds.

Will the fuse be lit?

Nearly all of the player scouts have been following Laine for several years and compliment his training discipline.

The Tappara forward also has his darker side. A year ago he was sent home from the U18 WJC after the top talent fought with the coach and other teammates.

Similar incidents have followed him in various teams he has played in. They haven't passed the notice of scouts.

- What I've heard of his background, he can boil over at some point. Of course time could have mellowed him out, one of the scouts ponders.

- And I'd rather take a player who boils over instead of someone who falls asleep standing up. It'll work out over time.

The backstory of Laine as the problem kid of the hockey rinks means that all of the teams will be checking over his background with a magnifying glass.

- When we're talking about a player who will be drafted as early as that, all background research will be made with the utmost care. Someone drafted that high needs to become a superstar for the team. The expectations are great, it's not enough if you're a good player but you need to raise the standards of the team to a new level, one of the player scouts states.

- The teams who get to pick early will definitely go over everything about him with a fine-toothed comb, because these types of cases have been there in the past, another long-time player scout says. 

- If the topmost teams get cold feet from his history he could fall a few spots. We'd still be talking about a top ten draft pick, a third scout mused.

Original text here: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1443528737852.html

I just noticed there was another article too. That was the second link, here's the first one...

Just as a notice, I'm aware that the author is somewhat desperate in trying to hype Laine here. Translating it as closely as I can in respect to the original meaning.

---

Here's one thing where the young top prospect in the SM-Liiga beats even SelÃ¤nne

Patrik Laine is the most talented 17-year-old goal scorer from Finland ever, writes the hockey reporter Juha HiitelÃ¤ from Ilta-Sanomat.

These days you see men in the Tappara games who wear NHL team jackets. And those jackets haven't been bought from an online shop or a fan merchandise shop.

Last Friday in HakametsÃ¤ in the match against TPS there were a few, Tuesday against the Pelicans at least five. Some of them live in the cradle of Finnish hockey, some of them elsewhere in Finland, and there's always someone visiting from abroad.

Not one of them came there for the air miles or the mileage. They were there to watch Tappara's Patrik Laine.

And there's ample reason to do so. Patrik Laine is the most talented Finnish 17-year old goal scorer of all time.

The most prominent Finnish goal scorer in the NHL, Teemu SelÃ¤nne, played the season before his draft in 1987-1988 in the Jokerit A-junior team and five games of what was then-called division one, which was later rebranded for whatever reason as Mestis.

The Finnish A-junior league was comparatively much stronger back then, but Laine is currently playing in the men's top league. And he has succeeded in scoring a goal in four games in a row.

Even the level of the Liiga is not what it used to be, but it's still a top European league where 17-year-olds don't usually get to make noise.

SelÃ¤nne was a more complete player as a 17-year-old, he possessed an explosive start and was much more versatile as a skater, and he made a shocking amount of goals from breakaways, but Laine also has an exceptional ability to make goals with his wrist shot. In this regard he's even more talented as a goal scorer than SelÃ¤nne.

Laine's goals come about with a wrister at a level that no Finnish player has been able to reach before this. Not as a 17-year-old, anyway.

Laine doesn't just flick the shot with his wrist, but he moves the puck towards himself just before firing. This is the momentum that transfers more power to the shot.

The exceptional ability of the young forward isn't just the speed of his wrister, but also his ability to create scoring chances out of nowhere. He creates space for himself and makes goals from places where no one else would venture.

That's the kind of ability only exceptional goal scorers have.

Laine is currently fighting for the top positions in the next summer draft together with the American forward Auston Matthews playing for ZÃ¼rich in the Swiss League and Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi playing for KÃ¤rpÃ¤t.

Matthews is ahead of the Finnish duo and has opened his season in Switzerland in a strong manner. But he was born in September 1997, only a couple days late for him to have been picked in this summer's draft.

The American forward is seven months older than Laine and eight months older than PuljujÃ¤rvi. In their age even that kind of different matters, especially just before the NHL draft.

PuljujÃ¤rvi has always been the most talked about Finnish prospect in his age class. He was written about in the national hockey media for the first time already when he was twelve years old. Right now the prospect from Tornio doesn't quite have a development curve as steeply rising as Laine has, but PuljujÃ¤rvi could still make a better NHL career than Laine.

When considering Finnish prospects, Laine is just completely exceptional. PuljujÃ¤rvi is part of the hockey continuum born in the 1990's - with players like Mikael Granlund, Aleksander Barkov, and Teuvo TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen - who are highly skilled but more of a playmaker style.

Laine is a goal scorer through and through. The type of player that the Finnish hockey crowd has long craved for.

It's not realistic to expect the goal scoring of this young man to continue as it has, but all signs point to him having gathered an excellent set of points at the end of the season.

Right now Laine is the most talked about player in the Liiga. The Finnish sports tradition indicates that we now have to turn down the superlatives so that the rush of sudden fame doesn't go to his head.

In Laine's case we have to do the exact opposite. Hype him up and sing his praises as long as we can. Then we'll see how his head holds up. It'll have to, if he wants to make it in the NHL.

Original text: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/sm-liiga/art-1443518353004.html


----------



## FinPanda

Today Tappara vs KÃ¤rpÃ¤t so Laine vs PuljujÃ¤rvi. There will be maybe 50 scouts watching the game today.


----------



## Maplebeasts

I really like his game. He seems to be an incredibly gifted goal scorer, and his stats for someone his age in the FEL are very impressive. Something tells me he'll overtake Chychrun for the second spot at some point this season. If he can keep improving his skating, it's scary to imagine what he could become.


----------



## JJTT

Injured his shoulder on the first shift

http://yle.fi/urheilu/karmea_kohtal...lupaus_loukkasi_olkapaansa/8366426?origin=rss


----------



## DuckJazz

JJTT said:


> Injured his shoulder on the first shift
> 
> http://yle.fi/urheilu/karmea_kohtal...lupaus_loukkasi_olkapaansa/8366426?origin=rss




What a *****-kill for half of the scouts. Atleast they get to watch PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## armyjoe

fingers crossed it is just a minor injury.


----------



## JJTT

Seems like a dislocated shoulder or something.


----------



## Hokinaittii

First reports say it shouldn't be anything serious but of course they don't have the full picture yet. Head coach Tapola said they know more tomorrow. He said it was just a precaution to take Laine away from the game. 

Laine didn't head to bench immediately after the hit so I guess it can't be the worst case scenario. Then again I remember Barkov hurting his shoulder in a similar kind of situtation and it kept him away for a few months. Hopefully Laine has better luck.


----------



## seadawg

damn. That would really suck if he misses significant time to injury. He has been really impressive lately.


----------



## Hokinaittii

seadawg said:


> damn. That would really suck if he misses significant time to injury. He has been really impressive lately.



With some bad luck he could even miss the WJC if they decide the shoulder needs operating.


----------



## Raimo Sillanpää

Im the Vatman said:


> With some bad luck he could even miss the WJC if they decide the shoulder needs operating.




looks like nothing, should be playing tomorrow


----------



## BusQuets

Some say it was a head injury caused by Puljujarvi's goal


----------



## Uncle Scrooge

To me it looked like he just had some tightness. That can hurt a lot.

With stretching and massage he should be good to go. Glad to hear it actually wasnt anything serious.


----------



## Loffer

Hurts to say but Pulju kid owned Laine in their Dual # 1. Next time it should be a completely different ball game, though.


----------



## FiLe

Will be sidelined for a while. The projection is now "a few weeks". Fingers crossed this does not cost him the WJC.


----------



## Loffer

FiLe said:


> Will be sidelined for a while. The projection is now "a few weeks". Fingers crossed this does not cost him the WJC.





You of all the posters of HFBoards, honorable File!? You are getting paranoid or something? Seeing unfounded "threats" hovering here and there is nothing but a stretch of imagination gone wild. The kid will be back in a couple of week, at the latest. Do the math. 

Anyway, I still consider you one of the most authoritative and credible posters down here. But this brain fart was something very "un-File esque". - Been drinking the whole night through?


----------



## edd1e

Loffer said:


> You of all the posters of HFBoards, honorable File!? You are getting paranoid or something? Seeing unfounded "threats" hovering here and there is nothing but a stretch of imagination gone wild. The kid will be back in a couple of week, at the latest. Do the math.
> 
> Anyway, I still consider you one of the most authoritative and credible posters down here. But this brain fart was something very "un-File esque". - Been drinking the whole night through?




With shoulder injuries you never know. What's a bit alarming is that they first said it's nothing just some bruising. Now it's couple of weeks. So i think File had a point.


----------



## Zaddy

Any ETA for his return? What does a few weeks mean? 2-3 weeks? 4-5 weeks? Please update the thread when it's official how long he's going to be out.


----------



## Risingwind

edd1e said:


> With shoulder injuries you never know. What's a bit alarming is that they first said it's nothing just some bruising. Now it's couple of weeks. So i think File had a point.




Yep, the shoulder is right up there with the most complex structures of the human body. "Some bruising" can refer to such a variety of tissue damage types by itself. A bruised muscle usually heals up very quickly, so that's probably not the only thing. If it's bursitis or a bruised ligament then the time-frame could hold if it's a very light injury. Tendinitis? Who knows. Another key point is whether or not there's tearing in the rotator cuff. I checked over the video and can honestly say that it doesn't reveal a single thing. If anyone sees anything from that it's pure guesswork.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Zaddy Zads said:


> Any ETA for his return? What does a few weeks mean? 2-3 weeks? 4-5 weeks? Please update the thread when it's official how long he's going to be out.




Only doctors know when Laine is back.
We ( HFboard writers) don't know does, Laine has bruising's or fractures in his shoulder because we aren't seen x-rays and MRI scans.

Of course we all hope, that Laine returns so soon as possible.


----------



## FiLe

Loffer said:


> Anyway, I still consider you one of the most authoritative and credible posters down here. But this brain fart was something very "un-File esque". - Been drinking the whole night through?



Hey, I've listened enough hockey lingo to know that "a few weeks" can mean anything from two weeks to three months. Especially when it involves the critical parts of our limbs, like shoulder, hip or knee.

Before we have a more accurate estimate on his return, him missing the WJC is not out of the question. But not something I consider a more likely possibility than the opposite, either.


----------



## JJTT

Could be back next week so no need to panic.

http://m.aamulehti.fi/kiekko/tapparalle-hyvia-uutisia-patrik-laineen-tilanteesta?v=1


----------



## FinProspects

JJTT said:


> Could be back next week so no need to panic.
> 
> http://m.aamulehti.fi/kiekko/tapparalle-hyvia-uutisia-patrik-laineen-tilanteesta?v=1




doesnt require surgery=Laine will have a shoulder surgery next summer.


----------



## Loffer

What did I say, kiddos. File, you got carried away in this one. But it happens even to the best ones sometimes. Q.E.D. 

Next time breath before the panic.


----------



## Alexandrov

Pessimistic Finns always assuming the worst


----------



## edd1e

FinProspects said:


> doesnt require surgery=Laine will have a shoulder surgery next summer.




Absolute nonsense. Oh the humanity..


----------



## JJTT

Alexandrov said:


> Pessimistic Finns always assuming the worst




Is there any other kind?


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Alexandrov said:


> Pessimistic Finns always assuming the worst




it's not pessimism it's realism


----------



## FiLe

Loffer said:


> Next time breath before the panic.



Stating the possibility is "panicking" these days?

Unlike the folks who try to make possibly career-reaching conclusions of each injury, I was in no way trying milk it, dear bonehead.


----------



## Loffer

FiLe said:


> Stating the possibility is "panicking" these days?
> 
> Unlike the folks who try to make possibly career-reaching conclusions of each injury, I was in no way trying milk it, dear bonehead.




Dear File, no offence, as I said.  But you cannot deny you jumped the gun.


----------



## FiLe

Loffer said:


> But you cannot deny you jumped the gun.



When I said that Laine would be missing a few weeks, the official word, as in coming from Tappara, was that he would be missing a few weeks. So I didn't pull that out of my backside.

And if the additional comment of hoping it's not so long a break it puts his WJC in jeopardy was "jumping the gun", then I guess it was so by a broad definition.


_Very_ broad.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Patrik Laine is commented first time his,death threat for Mika Marttila, in Ivan Hlinka memorial tournament last august (2014)
Laine said his interview in urheilusanomat he didn't threatened to kill, Finland's former U18 national team head coach Mika Marttila.

Here's Laine's comments for that death threat episode.
- I do not, however threatened to kill anybody. 
There in line i purine my anger and I said out loud something, the style that i could punch that head-coach.

- I was disappointed to my ice-time, together with my inefficiency.
In the moment middle-finger felt like a good idea, but of-course it would be remain without. 
Afterwards I'm regretted what i did.


----------



## Hokinaittii

http://www.nhl.com/ice/fi/news.htm?id=783294

Another article about Laine in Finnish.

Few points to notice:

- When Gretzky was asked what would be the nicest way to score goal in Stanley Cup finals, he said "with a shot deflected from Esa Tikkanen's butt". Laine was asked the same and he answered "with a wrister to the top shelf in SC finals in game seven"

- Of course the writer praised Laine's shot and said although its unfair to compare anyone to Stamkos, there's a lot similarities in their shooting reportory. They can shoot it hard from any kind of situtation possible. Writer feels like Laine's shot is NHL ready already

- It was mentioned that usually young players lack in physics and it's the biggest area they need to improve to be able to play in NHL. Last summer Laine was able to train with Hannu Rautala that's known to train many Finnish NHLers in summertime. It was said Laine made a big leap in physics in the summer. He has also had some additional training with assistant coach Marko Ojanen for a year now.

- Laine's percent of fat is already under 10%. It was also mentioned Laine was able to beat Lauri Korpikoski in "1 minute training sessions". I'm not quite sure what the writer was meaning excactly with his phrasing

- Laine can bench press 110 kilos / 242.5 pounds twice which is not bad for a guy with long arms. Writer reminded that although Laine has good physics for 17 years old, he also needs to be able transfer that into the ice

- Laine has said he wants to be the #1 overall in the draft and the writer feels like it's only a good thing for a young guy to have the passion to drive for that kind of thing. You don't usually see that kind of confidence from a Finnish prospect


----------



## teravaineSAROS

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Patrik Laine is commented first time his,death threat for Mika Marttila, in Ivan Hlinka memorial tournament last august (2014)
> Laine said his interview in urheilusanomat he didn't threatened to kill, Finland's former U18 national team head coach Mika Marttila.
> 
> Here's Laine's comments for that death threat episode.
> - I do not, however threatened to kill anybody.
> There in line i purine my anger and I said out loud something, the style that i could punch that head-coach.
> 
> - I was disappointed to my ice-time, together with my inefficiency.
> In the moment middle-finger felt like a good idea, but of-course it would be remain without.
> Afterwards I'm regretted what i did.





Oh god are we still bringing this up.....................................

I said and did so much immature bs when I was 16, I'm 5 years older now and none of that defines my personality today.

Just be happy he shows signs of being a passionate player, that's why he's a top 5 because he puts most of his priority into hockey and not being a people-pleaser like so many others


----------



## Risingwind

http://liiga.fi/uutiset/2015/10/26/puljujarvi-vs-laine-maajoukkuekutsuja

Laine has been practicing on ice in a no-contact shirt today, hopes to return saturday in the rematch against PuljujÃ¤rvi in Oulu. It depends on what the team doctor says, but they think he'll be playing next week at the latest. 

Both of them got invited to the U20 Euro Hockey Tour tournament played here in Finland Nov 6th-8th.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Laine is playing today after the shoulder injury. Great to have the guy back.


----------



## Orvelo

Im the Vatman said:


> Laine is playing today after the shoulder injury. Great to have the guy back.




This lightened up my day! ;D


----------



## Esko6

Im the Vatman said:


> Laine is playing today after the shoulder injury. Great to have the guy back.




Tappara has been on fire lately and have scored 14 goals in 2 games. Sounds like a good situation to return to.


----------



## JJTT

His skating looks really good, a little break from games seemed to help that.


----------



## Canovin

Can he play LW effectively?


----------



## JJTT

McCanovin said:


> Can he play LW effectively?




He has played only LW this season but I think he ends up being RW at NHL. Seems to protect the puck much better on that side.


----------



## sah braise

How would you pronounce his name?


----------



## myrsky

sah braise said:


> How would you pronounce his name?




IPA: [ˈlɑineʔ]

For dummies: LIE-NEH


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/n...kkosvaraus-eiko-tavoitteita-pida-olla/5526090

Patrik Laine wants to be 1st overall.


----------



## Satan

FinnHockeyFan said:


> http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/n...kkosvaraus-eiko-tavoitteita-pida-olla/5526090
> 
> Patrik Laine wants to be 1st overall.




Good luck soldier


----------



## izzy

FinnHockeyFan said:


> http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/n...kkosvaraus-eiko-tavoitteita-pida-olla/5526090
> 
> Patrik Laine wants to be 1st overall.




He's going to need quite the season to push out Matthews.

Especially since it's hard to drop Matthews since it's hard to compare draft success from the Swiss league


----------



## teravaineSAROS

FinnHockeyFan said:


> http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/n...kkosvaraus-eiko-tavoitteita-pida-olla/5526090
> 
> Patrik Laine wants to be 1st overall.




Great attitude!!!!


----------



## FinPanda

He can have dreams right? It isn't likely and will not happen but he can dream about it. I mean, who doesn't want to be a 1st overall pick?


----------



## kelsier

Such a shame he picked the easier league. It would've been so much easier comparing the three.


----------



## BB88

FinnHockeyFan said:


> http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/n...kkosvaraus-eiko-tavoitteita-pida-olla/5526090
> 
> Patrik Laine wants to be 1st overall.





- EikÃ¶ tavoitteita pidÃ¤ olla? Ei siinÃ¤ muuten oikein mistÃ¤Ã¤n tule mitÃ¤Ã¤n. Olen asettanut itselleni selkeÃ¤t tavoitteet, mihin pitÃ¤Ã¤ pyrkiÃ¤. Sen eteen tehdÃ¤Ã¤n hommia. MielestÃ¤ni on hyvÃ¤ asia, ettÃ¤ tavoitteita on, Laine kertoo MTV Sportille.

Shouldn't you have goals? What good is it if you don't have. I've set myself clear expectations/goals and I'm working towards them.
I think it's a good thing to have expectations Laine says.

I like this attitude.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

kelsier said:


> Such a shame he picked the easier league. It would've been so much easier comparing the three.




Also playing for ZSC Lions helps cos the weaker teams are easier to score against in NLA than in Liiga, but shhhh dont say that out loud there are actually Matthews fans who claim Liiga is not as good/less competitive despite Champions Hockey League results.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Still a bit shaky after the injury but he's getting there.


----------



## agent082

I guess skating isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## Risingwind

The assist was a great individual effort, could have been a goal just as well. Generally I thought Laine looked good in the O-zone, but there were a couple times when he was caught on the boards near the blue line while Tappara had O-zone possession and was forced to make a dangerous giveaway. He got a couple attempts with his wrister but Tarkki also played a strong game and only let that one goal in.

I suppose 1st OA is a good goal for Laine but I'm not seeing it happening at the moment. The pieces are there but I think he'll need several years of development before becoming a player like that. His possession play shows promising signs and of course his instinct for scoring helps in everything he does in the O-zone. If he suddenly got a magical power-up that put him to his ceiling I'd say he would bear a resemblance with Jagr. So it's possible in that regard, but it's such a long ways off that it's going to be difficult to get there in just this one season. If he visibly switches a gear up during the season it'll become a more relevant topic.


----------



## Mad Brills*

Interesting target around 4-5


----------



## Brun0

imo the best goal scorer the world has seen in 5 to 10 years (talking about prospects).


----------



## VictorLustig

Brun0 said:


> imo the best goal scorer the world has seen in 5 to 10 years (talking about prospects).




Let's just wait with that untill he actually scores more than Joel Armia.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Huffman said:


> Let's just wait with that untill he actually scores more than Joel Armia.




Its not only liiga but internationally his already ahead.

Armia u16-u20 finland national team
Games Played 69 
Goals 30
Assist 31
Points 61

Laine u16-u20 finland national team
Games Played 28 
Goals 31
Assist 12
Points 43


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Erikfromfin said:


> Its not only liiga but internationally his already ahead.
> 
> Armia u16-u20 finland national team
> Games Played 69
> Goals 30
> Assist 31
> Points 61
> 
> Laine u16-u20 finland national team
> Games Played 28
> Goals 31
> Assist 12
> Points 43




A lil' flawed logic. I'd imagine scoring gets progressively harder when the competition gets older. Would be far more informative to compare their seasons by age, as Laine hasn't even played in U20s yet.


----------



## wings5

Brun0 said:


> imo the best goal scorer the world has seen in 5 to 10 years (talking about prospects).




Stamkos, Tarasenko, etc? Uhh ok sure...


----------



## BB88

Brun0 said:


> imo the best goal scorer the world has seen in 5 to 10 years (talking about prospects).




Let's not do these, we have a great prospect but not this good.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Brun0 said:


> imo the best goal scorer the world has seen in 5 to 10 years (talking about prospects).



Definately a bit overstatement at the moment but he's definately one of those guys that can easily dominate with goals in NHL if everything goes smoothly.

It makes me sleep better knowing Laine has that passion to be the best and he already has that monster training attitude as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Sundinisagod

FinnHockeyFan said:


> http://www.mtv.fi/sport/jaakiekko/n...kkosvaraus-eiko-tavoitteita-pida-olla/5526090
> 
> Patrik Laine wants to be 1st overall.




I like it.


----------



## QnebO

TheFinnishTrap said:


> A lil' flawed logic. I'd imagine scoring gets progressively harder when the competition gets older. Would be far more informative to compare their seasons by age, as Laine hasn't even played in U20s yet.




Over goal per game is impressive from Laine, still.


----------



## QnebO

Porkkan4 said:


> He can have dreams right? It isn't likely and will not happen but he can dream about it. I mean, who doesn't want to be a 1st overall pick?




He can do it, it's realistic goal for him. Instead of saying a sure bet, he sets the bar high, but not impossibly high. Good choise by him.



From last U18.

Cant wait for him and PuljujÃ¤rvi to spank all the opponents this year at u20, they are year stronger now. And add Mikko Rantanen and Kasperi Kapanen + Sebastian Aho to the team.. it's gonna be ****ing awesome offense, I have never waited U20 this much. I think it's more important than the adults WHC this year for me.


----------



## Alexandrov

QnebO said:


> Cant wait for him and PuljujÃ¤rvi to spank all the opponents this year at u20, they are year stronger now. And add Mikko Rantanen and Kasperi Kapanen + Sebastian Aho to the team.. it's gonna be ****ing awesome offense, I have never waited U20 this much. *I think it's more important than the adults WHC this year for me.*




You have developed into a true/hardcore hockey fan now


----------



## Hokinaittii

QnebO said:


> I think it's more important than the adults WHC this year for me.



I feel the same way.

If I could decide between winning the U20 or WC this year, I wouldn't even think twice. I mean, it's our home tourney and what kind of boost winning it would give to our young players for the future.


----------



## Loffer

Oh man. Qnebo just said it. What a helluva team. And the WJC is soon here! I had forgotten. Now we are talking baby.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Laine got a secondary assist on Tappara's 1st goal tonight against LuleÃ¥ in CHL. He hasn't shown his best yet after the injury but I guess 0+2 in 3 games is still solid for a 17 years old.


----------



## Aaron Vickers

Some Patrik Laine reports:



> He had a very North American type of play, often crashing the net and playing more physical than the other players. He also showed some leadership in him as he could stand up for teammates and often did the dirty work in the gritty areas, plus that he never showed any signs of a bad body language. Because of his perfection in this game, carrying his team at this young age and at this level, I would definitely say that Laine is a top 10 lock in the upcoming draft, with the potential of becoming a top-5 pick. His game is very adjusted for the North American type of hockey and he will become an excellent NHL player in the future.â€




Full single-game report here: http://futureconsiderations.ca/from-the-notebook-october-2016/


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Aaron Vickers said:


> Some Patrik Laine reports:
> 
> 
> 
> Full single-game report here: http://futureconsiderations.ca/from-the-notebook-october-2016/




It's like his skating problems never existed. Even the report depicts his skating as an asset nowadays and not a hindrance. Like it's even considered good for his size and not just average which was all we would hope for.

We all remember how much we made fun of how awkwardly bad his skating was before


----------



## TheGroceryStick

I think by the end of the year. It will be a 3 horse race for 3rd overall between him, Tkachuk and Puljujarvi.

Have a feeling this WJHC will be a very good indicator to scouts/management as to who will go 3. 

Consensus was Puljujarvi/Chychrun held down 2-3. But I think there will be atleast some competition for 3rd overall. (I think JC wont go later than 2)


----------



## trick9

TMLFC said:


> I think by the end of the year. It will be a 3 horse race for 3rd overall between him, Tkachuk and Puljujarvi.
> 
> Have a feeling this WJHC will be a very good indicator to scouts/management as to who will go 3.
> 
> Consensus was Puljujarvi/Chychrun held down 2-3. But I think there will be atleast some competition for 3rd overall. (I think JC wont go later than 2)




Tkachuk needs a big year, and great WJC performance to climb above either Laine or Puljujarvi really. The summer didn't change much in the rankings and before that BobMac said that there is a clear top-4 in this draft, with Tkachuk behind them at #5.

These rankings will change as the season progresses though. 3 of the top-4 picks as of now are playing against Men which is something that usually doesn't happen. How they do against players on their own age class at WJC should be a bigger indicator this year, as it has been in some other years.


----------



## Snowsii

TMLFC said:


> I think by the end of the year. It will be a 3 horse race for 3rd overall between him, Tkachuk and Puljujarvi.
> 
> Have a feeling this WJHC will be a very good indicator to scouts/management as to who will go 3.
> 
> Consensus was Puljujarvi/Chychrun held down 2-3. But I think there will be atleast some competition for 3rd overall. (I think JC wont go later than 2)




And i would say, that only matthews secured no.1 place (Even that's not 100%) But who goes next, depends on the team drafting.

I cant wait for u-20-games, and to see these guys.. (Hopefully Matthews is playing by that time.)


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Snowsii said:


> And i would say, that only matthews secured no.1 place (Even that's not 100%) But who goes next, depends on the team drafting.
> 
> I cant wait for u-20-games, and to see these guys.. (Hopefully Matthews is playing by that time.)




Usually 1st overall pick, depends that what drafting team needs.
Of course, i could be wrong but l don't think so.

However Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi are both great prospects, and they'll go TOP4.
If Tkachuk wants, to go before Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi he must play really well in U20 WJC's and U18 WJC's. 

There's not many NHL teams, which will pass Laine or PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## FinProspects

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Usually 1st overall pick, depends that what drafting team needs.
> Of course, i could be wrong but l don't think so.
> 
> However Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi are both great prospects, and they'll go TOP4.
> If Tkachuk wants, to go before Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi he must play really well in U20 WJC's and U18 WJC's.
> 
> There's not many NHL teams, which will pass Laine or PuljujÃ¤rvi.




With 6" 3 -6" 4 and 210-230pound body you just have an advantage. Im looking at Jamie Benn and Blake Wheeler and thinking that maybe Pulju/Laine could be the same. 

Once they fill their frame, it will be something pretty special.


----------



## QnebO

FinProspects said:


> With 6" 3 -6" 4 and 210-230pound body you just have an advantage. Im looking at Jamie Benn and Blake Wheeler and thinking that maybe Pulju/Laine could be the same.
> 
> Once they fill their frame, it will be something pretty special.




At next summers, they'll need to be first at the gym, last at the gym. As long as they're still alive when the season starts. #FINHOCKEY looking like it could become overall better than it was at "peak". I'd say the "peak" so far was when Teemu, Koivu, Lehtinen were all at their best and backed up by prime Salo, Timonen, Numminen, with the great vets in Tikkanen, Kurri.


----------



## traffic cone

FinnHockeyFan said:


> Usually 1st overall pick, depends that what drafting team needs.
> Of course, i could be wrong but l don't think so.



Wrong. Completely the opposite actually.

The higher you are drafting the more you look at the best player available and pure skill. Later rounds you may look for your organizations depth at different positions and draft what you need.

The margin between a top 5 and a top 10 player can be huge compared to the margin between a 3rd rounder and a 6th rounder for example. It would be foolish to take the lesser player early just because he plays a certain position.


----------



## Alexandrov

jaeger said:


> Wrong. Completely the opposite actually.
> 
> The higher you are drafting the more you look at the best player available and pure skill. Later rounds you may look for your organizations depth at different positions and draft what you need.
> 
> The margin between a top 5 and a top 10 player can be huge compared to the margin between a 3rd rounder and a 6th rounder for example. It would be foolish to take the lesser player early just because he plays a certain position.




Jeff Marek mentioned this in his reddit AMA. 



> Q: My second question going into this draft year, is also regarding the evaluation of the players. Do you think that NHL teams value size as much as they used to (ie. Dylan Strome and Lawson Crouse) or are the trends beginning to change, and smaller, highly skilled players with high ceilings (ie. Mitch Marner or Mathew Barzal) may be higher drafted prospects? (If possible, a response more specific to the Toronto Maple Leafs.) Thank you for your time!
> 
> *A: Size I think is still a factor but it seems as if there's more a trend now to draft more for position than 'best player available'. Just talked to Bob Murray on HC at Noon who essentially said as much.*




I'm sure it is still all about BPA at the very top of the draft, but interesting nonetheless


----------



## lakai17

Laine > Armia

Talent wise.


----------



## behemolari

teravaineSAROS said:


> Also playing for ZSC Lions helps cos the weaker teams are easier to score against in NLA than in Liiga, but shhhh dont say that out loud there are actually Matthews fans who claim Liiga is not as good/less competitive despite Champions Hockey League results.




I've thought this same, apparently NA-people have no clue at all. You play team with full of pros against amateurs/semi-pros, then you score a lot


----------



## wings5

QnebO said:


> At next summers, they'll need to be first at the gym, last at the gym. As long as they're still alive when the season starts. #FINHOCKEY looking like it could become overall better than it was at "peak". I'd say the "peak" so far was when Teemu, Koivu, Lehtinen were all at their best and backed up by prime Salo, Timonen, Numminen, with the great vets in Tikkanen, Kurri.




I know you're trying to say they need to work hard, but longer length in the gym doesn't necessarily equal more muscle growth.


----------



## Hokinaittii

2 goals against Sweden tonight.


----------



## AvsCOL

Don't consider myself much of a scout, but that's as NHL-ready of a shot as I've seen recently.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

ISS ranks him 9th in the draft lmao


----------



## Finnished

I honestly wonder what has happened with Finnish prospects.. We used to have these tiny TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen's and Granlund's just some years ago who are very skilled and then all of a sudden we have Barkov, Rantanen, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine (also Armia but he looks more and more like a bust) who are all 6'3-6'4 + skilled. Before them we had some big prospects like Lauri Tukonen and Jesse NiinimÃ¤ki but neither of them are anywhere near the talent level of the previously mentioned players.


----------



## myrsky

Finnished said:


> I honestly wonder what has happened with Finnish prospects.. We used to have these tiny TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen's and Granlund's just some years ago who are very skilled and then all of a sudden we have Barkov, Rantanen, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine (also Armia but he looks more and more like a bust) who are all 6'3-6'4 + skilled. Before them we had some big prospects like Lauri Tukonen and Jesse NiinimÃ¤ki but neither of them are anywhere near the talent level of the previously mentioned players.




Yes. And don't forget the defencemen. Ristolainen 6'4, Juolevi 6'2.5, MÃ¤Ã¤ttÃ¤ 6'2, VÃ¤limÃ¤ki 6'2 and so on...


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Finnished said:


> I honestly wonder what has happened with Finnish prospects.. We used to have these tiny TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen's and Granlund's just some years ago who are very skilled and then all of a sudden we have Barkov, Rantanen, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine (also Armia but he looks more and more like a bust) who are all 6'3-6'4 + skilled. Before them we had some big prospects like Lauri Tukonen and Jesse NiinimÃ¤ki but neither of them are anywhere near the talent level of the previously mentioned players.




From what I read before it seems to be connected to priorities, amongst youngsters it was easier for smaller faster skaters to be prioritised over bigger and often clumsier ones


----------



## BusQuets

Finnished said:


> I honestly wonder what has happened with Finnish prospects.. We used to have these tiny TerÃ¤vÃ¤inen's and Granlund's just some years ago who are very skilled and then all of a sudden we have Barkov, Rantanen, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine (also Armia but he looks more and more like a bust) who are all 6'3-6'4 + skilled. Before them we had some big prospects like Lauri Tukonen and Jesse NiinimÃ¤ki but neither of them are anywhere near the talent level of the previously mentioned players.




Finnish men are 5'11 tall on average so it was really weird that there were so many short guys. I think its just balancing right now and maybe they have changed something on the juniors training that encourages the taller players.


----------



## skillhockey

teravaineSAROS said:


> From what I read before it seems to be connected to priorities, amongst youngsters it was easier for smaller faster skaters to be prioritised over bigger and often clumsier ones




Yeah, didn't take their time to develop bigger players who are very rarely good skaters in young age.


----------



## Asidas

I wonder if a team can pull off what the canucks did with the sedins and draft both puljarvi and laine. 

If the canucks keep falling and trade off hamhius, burrows, vrbata for picks. Land one with their draft spot and trade for the other. 

Laine - Mccann - Puljarvi 

I think that would be amazing.


----------



## agent082

Asidas said:


> I wonder if a team can pull off what the canucks did with the sedins and draft both puljarvi and laine.
> 
> If the canucks keep falling and trade off hamhius, burrows, vrbata for picks. Land one with their draft spot and trade for the other.
> 
> Laine - Mccann - Puljarvi
> 
> I think that would be amazing.




Why would they do that? Sedins were always playing together and are better together than separated. Laine and Puljujarvi doesn't play together even when they are on a same team. They have no proved chemistry.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

agent082 said:


> Why would they do that? Sedins were always playing together and are better together than separated. Laine and Puljujarvi doesn't play together even when they are on a same team. They have no proved chemistry.




What you talking about?.
Have you forgotten that, Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi played together same line with Aleksi Saarela in past U18 WJC's in Switzerland. 

That line ( Laine Saarela PuljujÃ¤rvi) was Finland's best scoring line, and without that line and their goals Finland would not have been in gold medal game. 
( yeah yeah yeah VehvilÃ¤inen was phenomenal in net, and SaarijÃ¤rvi was leading defenceman)

But truth is if Finland, would not have been VehvilÃ¤inen,SaarijÃ¤rvi,Saarela,Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi in the team.
Finland would been outside of medals and medal games.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

agent082 said:


> Why would they do that? Sedins were always playing together and are better together than separated. Laine and Puljujarvi doesn't play together even when they are on a same team. They have no proved chemistry.




They do have chemistry but Laine sort of reduces PuljujÃ¤rvi's sniper role making him into more of a playmaker (which is something Finland has more than enough of)


----------



## teravaineSAROS

FinnHockeyFan said:


> But truth is if Finland, would not have been VehvilÃ¤inen,SaarijÃ¤rvi,Saarela,Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi in the team.
> Finland would been outside of medals and medal games.




You just named the 4 best players and the main goalie, how much depth do you expect a team to have? Any team would be significantly worse if you remove their 4 best players + starter

You can play that game with any team: remove Toews, Kane, Hossa, Keith and Crawford from last years Chicago... Now is that even close to a stanley cup contender?


----------



## BB88

teravaineSAROS said:


> You just named the 4 best players and the main goalie, how much depth do you expect a team to have? Any team would be significantly worse if you remove their 4 best players + starter
> 
> You can play that game with any team: remove Toews, Kane, Hossa, Keith and Crawford from last years Chicago... Now is that even close to a stanley cup contender?




Yeah I think he took his point too far on that 
But there still atleast was a point.


----------



## QnebO

BB88 said:


> Yeah I think he took his point too far on that
> But there still atleast was a point.




No, there was no legit point. It's like saying pens wouldn't have won the SC if they hadn't Crosby, Malkin and name two of best after them.

There's no point at all : These tournaments are mostly about who has the best team.

If Bolt wasn't as fast runner, he wouldn't be as famous as now. If and if and if.


----------



## BB88

QnebO said:


> No, there was no legit point. It's like saying pens wouldn't have won the SC if they hadn't Crosby, Malkin and name two of best after them.
> 
> There's no point at all : These tournaments are mostly about who has the best team.
> 
> If Bolt wasn't as fast runner, he wouldn't be as famous as now. If and if and if.




He said they have played together and were dangerous when the poster he replied to said they never play together.


----------



## agent082

FinnHockeyFan said:


> What you talking about?.
> Have you forgotten that, Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi played together same line with Aleksi Saarela in past U18 WJC's in Switzerland.




I was talking about this past tournament, but I have to admit it looks like I was talking their whole careers.


----------



## agent082

teravaineSAROS said:


> They do have chemistry but Laine sort of reduces PuljujÃ¤rvi's sniper role making him into more of a playmaker (which is something Finland has more than enough of)




When good players are on the ice together it often looks like chemistry because their higher hockey IQ and skill level. But are you willing to pay extra as a NHL-manager to get PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine play in the same line. Is 1+1 more than 2?


----------



## Risingwind

I haven't witnessed any significant benefit from having Laine and Pulju in the same line. In the U18 tournament it sometimes seemed like Pulju was the C who fed Laine and Saarela was kind of invisible, especially towards the end. I'm 100% sure they would have both found success even if they played on separate lines.


----------



## BB88

Risingwind said:


> I haven't witnessed any significant benefit from having Laine and Pulju in the same line. In the U18 tournament it sometimes seemed like Pulju was the C who fed Laine and Saarela was kind of invisible, especially towards the end. I'm 100% sure they would have both found success even if they played on separate lines.




Will be interesting to see how our forward group looks like if we get our AHL guys to play.
Nice amount of Rw talent.


----------



## behemolari

Asidas said:


> I wonder if a team can pull off what the canucks did with the sedins and draft both puljarvi and laine.
> 
> If the canucks keep falling and trade off hamhius, burrows, vrbata for picks. Land one with their draft spot and trade for the other.
> 
> Laine - Mccann - Puljarvi
> 
> I think that would be amazing.




That's nonsense! Laine and Puljujarvi are just two player, only bounds they have both are big and played for same country. Btw drafting twins was mostly because of promotion reasons.

Who is Mccann? never heard him..


----------



## Asidas

behemolari said:


> That's nonsense! Laine and Puljujarvi are just two player, only bounds they have both are big and played for same country. Btw drafting twins was mostly because of promotion reasons.
> 
> Who is Mccann? never heard him..





Mccann is a 19 year old center who made the canucks.. tonight he's dressing for the canucks on the 2nd line. Started the season with 5 goals in 8 games playing 8 mins a night on the 4th line. Youll learn his name soon enough

Canucks are retooling alot like they did when they got the sedins. I know they are not twins and that they come from the same country. But it will be sold to the fans as if it's like a sedin 2.0 draft.
Fans have stopped going to games and ticket prices are dropping like crazy. $40 bucks for a pittsburgh game lower bowl. Thats how much i paid a scalper. 

Just entertaining an idea. Thats all.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Laine has had couple of really strong games recently even though he haven't made it to the statistics.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

You don't see that kind of spin move too often in Finland


----------



## 93LEAFS

behemolari said:


> That's nonsense! Laine and Puljujarvi are just two player, only bounds they have both are big and played for same country. *Btw drafting twins was mostly because of promotion reasons.*
> 
> Who is Mccann? never heard him..



No its because they threatened not to come over unless they were on the same team, so it gave Burke room to maneuver, trading down from 1 to 2 was promotional (and to possibly make it look like they valued them equally).


----------



## kelsier

I think yesterday's game was one of his best this season even though he didn't find up in the score sheet. He was creating chances almost in every shift when being on the ice alone or using the line mates. The things he can do with the puck is going to draw more spectators into the their seats no doubt about it. Whoever said the guy will never learn to skate should take some patience classes. That end speed is just fun to watch.
Reminds me of Jagr a bit the way he carries himself on the ice. This kid is going to have a bright future ahead. Laine and Barkov will be skating Tampere (and Tappara) into the world map.


----------



## jaa

Im the Vatman said:


> Laine has had couple of really strong games recently even though he haven't made it to the statistics.





That shot, those hands and size. On top of that, he has improved his skating massively! Top-5 pick for sure.


----------



## Tripod

Can he play LW?


----------



## Alexandrov

Have to say his skating isn't a point of concern anymore


----------



## Orvelo

Tripod said:


> Can he play LW?




He is playing as a left winger.


----------



## Risingwind

I saw him play just as he returned from injury and looked a bit shaky, nice to see him playing with that kind of confidence now.


----------



## Hokinaittii

Alexandrov said:


> Have to say his skating isn't a point of concern anymore



What impresses me the most is Laine still had strength to go for those kind of plays. Because that was Laine's *7th* game in 8 days, yes you heard me. He played 3 U20 games last weekend, then one CHL game and finally 3 Liiga games in last 4 days.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Im the Vatman said:


> What impresses me the most is Laine still had strength to go for those kind of plays. Because that was Laine's *7th* game in 8 days, yes you heard me. He played 3 U20 games last weekend, then one CHL game and finally 3 Liiga games in last 4 days.




Actually 7th game in nine days(Friday-Saturday), but that's still pretty darn much of hockey. Also 8th game in 11 days, since they played LuleÃ¥ on last week's Wednesday as well. Although I have to say, that his style of play does conserve energy. He isn't usually the one chasing the puck when forechecking, but rather stays at the blueline ready for trap, and tries to pick the puck from corners with long stick when others are battling. One could see that as an area to improve, but for some reason I like to see a skater who doesn't just brainlessly run around like your average Finnish player.

One thing I'm concerned about is that he doesn't shoot as much as he used to. Yesterday he went to a between-the-legs deke and ended up in the corner, when he was in a good shooting position, and that shift ended with two good scoring chances for the opposing team. Netting one would do magic IMO.

But I'm happy he got some of that confidence back in the Four nations tournament, and it has been pretty much impossible for the opposing team to take the puck off his stick since then.


----------



## ponder

Nevermind a weakness, his skating is looking like a legit strength now. Seems like it'll be a real dogfight for the 2nd forward picked, as Puljujarvi, Laine and Tkachuk all look really strong, I can see them going in any order.


----------



## QnebO

Pulju and Laine highlights are so entertaining. I'm offering FEL-tv package tomorrow, maybe even canceling KHL&NHL packages. I want to see these kids play on weekly basis before they're in NHL.


----------



## Sundinisagod

ponder said:


> Nevermind a weakness, his skating is looking like a legit strength now. Seems like it'll be a real dogfight for the 2nd forward picked, as Puljujarvi, Laine and Tkachuk all look really strong, I can see them going in any order.




The dogfight is for 2nd overall. Don't think Chychrun has it locked down at all. Laine would sure look good flanking Nylander or Marner. A guy can dream. We prolly won't be drafting high enough to get Laine.


----------



## jarnov

Due to injuries of Haapala and Kuusela Laine is going to play in Tappara's 1st line tonight against HPK. The game is on in 10 minutes. Laine will play with #24 Jani Lajunen and #19 Veli-Matti Savinainen.

#11 Jonatan Tanus will play his first FEL game. As a junior Tanus played with Sasha Barkov and was considered a good prospect.


----------



## dballislife2

i love laine, hes puljujarvi minus that explosive speed, though he still skates very well for his size


----------



## Alexandrov

dballislife2 said:


> i love laine, hes puljujarvi minus that explosive speed, though he still skates very well for his size




plus best shot in the draft


----------



## teravaineSAROS

dballislife2 said:


> i love laine, hes puljujarvi minus that explosive speed, though he still skates very well for his size




He's more creative and has a more accurate shot than PuljujÃ¤rvi though which is why it's disputable who's better than other. PuljujÃ¤rvi is the safer option but Laine's ceiling is crazy


----------



## Zaddy

The more I watch Laine the more I love him. I think he is definitely in the conversation for 2nd overall right now. Really looking forward to the WJC's.


----------



## BoDacious Horvat

Zaddy Zads said:


> The more I watch Laine the more I love him. I think he is definitely in the conversation for 2nd overall right now. Really looking forward to the WJC's.




Will he and Pulju play on the same line together? Or the same PP? Ugh, I'm giddy


----------



## Teukka

BoDacious Horvat said:


> Will he and Pulju play on the same line together? Or the same PP? Ugh, I'm giddy



They have played on the same line before, but thankfully that seems to be in the past. While the line did produce in the U18s, Laine basically ate away Pulju's strengths. They're too similar of a player type to be exactly complementary. I'm also fairly certain that they'll be on separate PP units, because they play that part of the game very similarly and probably benefit the team more this way (two very formidable PP units is better than one unnecessarily stacked one and "the rest").


----------



## Hokinaittii

Just scored his first non-wrister goal in Liiga. Hard onetimer slapshot to the top shelf from Ovechkin zone.


----------



## Zaddy

Im the Vatman said:


> Just scored his first non-wrister goal in Liiga. Hard onetimer slapshot to the top shelf from Ovechkin zone.




Any video?


----------



## Hokinaittii

Zaddy Zads said:


> Any video?


----------



## FinPanda

That pass was great. Nice shot too.


----------



## Zaddy

Im the Vatman said:


>





Thanks! I love finnish commentators haha.


----------



## QnebO

That's the Selanne zone. But keeping your stick in the air is ovechkin-school style to operate there, Teemu kept his stick on the ice and used snapshot + wanted the puck to hit the back pad of the goalie and bump into the zone.

Couldn't resist bringing SelÃ¤nne in the message. Great goal.


----------



## JPeeper

Im the Vatman said:


>





Can this PbP do Flames games?



Also, the World Juniors are going to be so fun to watch this year with Finland rocking Puljujarvi and Laine.


----------



## kelsier

Watched yesterday's game and was really disappointed at Tappara's management. They didn't play him NEARLY enough. Not sure what Laine's TOI was but it could and should have been better. Can't say he was invisible due to not even being on the ice too much. He should be playing 17+ mins a game at this moment instead of getting unregular shifts here and there.

Laine was a treat to watch on the powerplay. Just a dominant force. The way he can hold on to the puck and dictate the tempo while looking for the openings is delighting (he wasn't just randomly shooting on every opportunity). Doesn't seem to rush in on every chance anymore if he is off the place just to create a turnover. Could have had more points. He seems to have a very good hockey IQ and capable of very good and fast passing game. When he gets even stronger on the ice and adds a couple of steps he will be insanely good goal scorer and the very least a average to good two-way player.


----------



## Raymo

kelsier said:


> Watched yesterday's game and was really disappointed at Tappara's management. They didn't play him NEARLY enough. Not sure what Laine's TOI was but it could and should have been better.



15:43 TOI, 2nd line wing with pp time. Thats not enough?


----------



## kelsier

Raymo said:


> 15:43 TOI, 2nd line wing with pp time. Thats not enough?




Tbh I thought it was even less but as I said I didn't check the TOI. Still it's not a lot either. Sure I'd guess it's close to average considered Laine is playing 2nd line. He didn't really appear much on the 3rd period when the minutes were closing in. Bother to check and compare to PuljujÃ¤rvi's minutes (whole season included)?


----------



## Raymo

On average, PuljujÃ¤rvi has been playing 15:00, and Laine 15:40.


----------



## FiLe

kelsier said:


> Bother to check and compare to PuljujÃ¤rvi's minutes (whole season included)?



To add to Raymo's numbers, Pulju got 13:42 last night.


And for what it's worth, there are about 100 forwards in Liiga who consistently get more than 15 minutes per game. (Roughly 70 who get 16 or more.) When you split that between 15 teams, you see that only six or seven players are enjoying minutes like that. Which gets us to a conclusion that while they're not workhorses, they get well enough what you'd expect a top-six forward to get.

(And I have to say that TOI is something you can check in less than two minutes from the Liiga site, so not bothering to do it yourself is not an excuse.)


----------



## kelsier

FiLe said:


> To add to Raymo's numbers, Pulju got 13:42 last night.
> 
> 
> And for what it's worth, there are about 100 forwards in Liiga who consistently get more than 15 minutes per game. (Roughly 70 who get 16 or more.) When you split that between 15 teams, you see that only six or seven players are enjoying minutes like that. Which gets us to a conclusion that while they're not workhorses, they get well enough what you'd expect a top-six forward to get.
> 
> (And I have to say that TOI is something you can check in less than two minutes from the Liiga site, so not bothering to do it yourself is not an excuse.)




Ha, perhaps not. Still, rather prefer watching hockey than stat hunt on players, especially on prospects. Most 'non-professionals' who comment and judge these guys base their opinions on hearsay or checking point totals from official league sites. A bit suprised seeing Laine eating more minutes than PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## FiLe

kelsier said:


> Ha, perhaps not. Still, rather prefer watching hockey than stat hunt on players, especially on prospects. Most 'non-professionals' who comment and judge these guys base their opinions on hearsay or checking point totals from official league sites.



Watching nothing but stats is of course a fool's errand. But they can be a powerful complementary tool to see if the numbers support those gut feelings you get while watching the games. Especially since checking them up is not time-consuming at all.



kelsier said:


> A bit suprised seeing Laine eating more minutes than PuljujÃ¤rvi.



Different teams, different game plans. Perhaps it's nothing but an indicator of KÃ¤rpÃ¤t having better depth.


----------



## JJTT

Absolutely dominating vs SaiPa but he seems to have trouble hitting the net, 11 shots but only 4 on goal.

He needs better linemates, Dixon is awful and Laine needs to do everything by himself. Hopefully IlomÃ¤ki and Haapala are back soon.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

JJTT said:


> Absolutely dominating vs SaiPa but he seems to have trouble hitting the net, 11 shots but only 4 on goal.
> 
> He needs better linemates, Dixon is awful and Laine needs to do everything by himself. Hopefully IlomÃ¤ki and Haapala are back soon.




But Dixon has played rather well recently. On top of that Laine gets fed by Kuusela on PP, so it's not all about his ES-center. Dixon could've had like 0+2 tonight with mediocre finishing from whoever he was playing with (the lines were a mess after Peltola's injury, and Laine had fourth-liners playing on his right wing every second shift). 

But can confirm that it's fun to watch Laine carrying the puck. He's winning like 90 % of 1 on 1s by just deking through opponents. The problem with hitting the net is that he's always going for corners, so every shot of his that is on goal is a high quality shot in this league. I've also liked that recently he's shown development in defense and intensivity. In some ways his game looks like Malkin's when Geno was dominating the preseason Tampere cup.


----------



## JawandaPuck

New Thread: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?p=109869143


----------

